# HOMEBOYZ COLOR WHEEL FEST



## HB WIRES

ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO SEE MY WORK ,,,,SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE POST UP THANKS


----------



## HB WIRES

MORE


----------



## Lac of Respect

What color are these rims.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 29 2005, 10:36 AM~3909518
> *What color are these rims.
> *


CANDY PUPPLE


----------



## big pimpin

Lets see the rims on the cars!!!! :biggrin: 

one in action!


----------



## HB WIRES

JUST LOOK


----------



## HB WIRES

MORE


----------



## HB WIRES

OK THATS ALL FOR NOW


----------



## Lac of Respect

I like those blue dish/hub with the gold spokes. How much for some 13x7's


----------



## big pimpin

more in effect.


----------



## HB WIRES

OK......BLUE DISH HUB GOLD SPOKES LIKE 590 PLUS SHIPPPEN


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 10:58 AM~3909665
> *OK......BLUE DISH  HUB  GOLD SPOKES  LIKE 590  PLUS SHIPPPEN
> *


How much would shipping be to Austin, TX 78744


----------



## big pimpin

another...candy blue.


----------



## HB WIRES

SO THERE YOU GO,JUDGE FOR YOUR SELF.......IVE BEEN DOING THIS TYPE OF WORK FOR OVER 10 YEARS!!----------------------------TO AUSTIN LIKE 28 PER WHEEL 110 ,THATS WITH INSURENCE


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## HB WIRES

:0 :0 :0


----------



## HB WIRES

:0


----------



## Lac of Respect

These are even better. What's the price on these shipped?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 29 2005, 11:13 AM~3909781
> *These are even better.  What's the price on these shipped?
> *


 610 PLUS 110 TO SHIP THESE===720


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## hillbillyrider

These rims are off the hook! How much for these in 13x7?


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=298742


----------



## hillbillyrider

ttt
]


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@Oct 4 2005, 05:03 PM~3942221
> *ttt
> ]
> *


like 285 per wheel


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

Like this with blue nipples to 68850?


----------



## HB WIRES

no gold??? just white spokes and nipple 660 shipped


----------



## low350

how much for the white spokes ,gold nipples rims in the picture and the cross spokes white and gold?in 14x7 shipped to atl,ga


----------



## cre8nhavoc

:0 :0 :0 

How much for her shipped to 95628? 

Hook a brudda up cheap! :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@Oct 4 2005, 09:59 AM~3939241
> *These rims are off the hook! How much for these in 13x7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## pennywise619

mine


----------



## CODE BLUE




----------



## Booyaa63

:0


----------



## zooter86

How much for 13x7 reverse chrome w. gold 3 bar knockoff & gold nipples shipped to 60067?


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 8 2005, 07:21 PM~3967404
> *:0
> *


THATS A HOT ASS WHEEL :biggrin:


----------



## SCKINGPIN

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 01:08 PM~3909747
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



how much for these in 22's please send pm


----------



## monte88

mine from keith :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

mine :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

mine........Keith customer service is great.....he will right any wrong....and he takes care of his LIL customers..... :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

I TRY......WILL SPEED THINGS UP ,VERY SOON


----------



## 1off92

you do some great work man.. and offer a killer price

If I decide to put wires on my caprice I know who Im buyin from


----------



## hoorider

how much for some all center candy blue or all weed green


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by hoorider_@Oct 10 2005, 11:07 PM~3979372
> *how much for some all center candy blue or all weed green
> *


thats nippples/hub/spokes/koffs..685 shippped


----------



## HB WIRES

THE KING OF COLOR SPOKES


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 10:06 AM~3909728
> *
> *


how much for the lvs


----------



## Ren

how much all candy red and chrome knock off?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Oct 21 2005, 02:48 PM~4047417
> *how much all candy red and chrome knock off?
> *


160 per wheel shippped


----------



## Chris




----------



## cutlssupreme87

:biggrin:


----------



## cutlssupreme87

:0


----------



## M.Cruz

:0 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by pennywise619_@Oct 7 2005, 11:01 PM~3964339
> *mine
> *


how much for these exact w/a green knocckoff


----------



## CODE BLUE

14x6


----------



## CODE BLUE

14x7

[attachmentid=322321]

[attachmentid=322322]


----------



## HB WIRES

nice


----------



## ENVIUS

My First set of 14s from Homeboyz :biggrin: 
Purple spokes  


























Those spokes were spray painted by haters :angry: 








Thats just one of the pics...bastards... :guns: 

But homeboyz hooked me up again :biggrin: 


















uffin:


----------



## ENVIUS

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

HOMEBOYZ WILL HOOK YOU UP!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Oct 25 2005, 12:06 AM~4065487
> *HOMEBOYZ WILL  HOOK YOU UP!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 those are nice :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 25 2005, 02:11 PM~4068530
> *:0 those are nice :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: THANKS I LIKE EM TOO! KEITH DID A HELL OF A JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Oct 25 2005, 09:42 PM~4071930
> *:biggrin: THANKS I LIKE EM TOO! KIETH DID A HELL OF A JOB! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 68MERC

black chrome dish and hub..Thanks again Keith!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Oct 25 2005, 02:06 AM~4065487
> *HOMEBOYZ WILL  HOOK YOU UP!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GODDAMN!! :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Oct 28 2005, 11:02 AM~4088347
> *black chrome dish and hub..Thanks again Keith!
> *


nice............


----------



## HB WIRES

WERE PROUD TO POST OUR WORK


----------



## Droop$

these are fuckin sexy i almost wana do my whole car white n gold now :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

nice ass wheels


----------



## 93CuttyCiera

Nice rims.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

:thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 11 2005, 08:52 PM~4386031
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks a special color


----------



## lowlowforever06

hey i got someone interested in a set of ur wheels can you shoot me a price on these 


let me know thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lowlowforever06_@Dec 14 2005, 08:13 PM~4407829
> *hey i got someone interested in a set of ur wheels can you shoot me a price on these
> let me know thanks
> *


ILL PM YOU....WHATS YOUR ZIP AND CITY


----------



## NorCalLux

myne!! say can u presure wash them witout the power coat chipping off from the presure?


----------



## HB WIRES

BECAUSE WE USE REAL POWDER COATING ...


----------



## acefabric

Bump for some nice ass wheels. Can you give me a price on these shipped to 34608

17"
18"
20"
22"

standard rwd black nipple, spokes, hub. Chrome spinner and rim


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Dec 22 2005, 05:05 PM~4462092
> *Bump for some nice ass wheels. Can you give me a price on these shipped to 34608
> 
> 17"
> 18"
> 20"
> 22"
> 
> standard rwd black nipple, spokes, hub. Chrome spinner and rim
> *


ILL GET YOU A PM


----------



## acefabric

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 23 2005, 05:25 AM~4465047
> *ILL GET YOU A PM
> *


Wheres the PM damn it LOL


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Dec 24 2005, 08:46 PM~4476515
> *Wheres the PM damn it LOL
> *


ILL HAVE SOME BETTER PRICING TUESDAY


----------



## HB WIRES

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

:0 :0 paw paw look on 1st page


----------



## PAW PAW

THANKS ... WHAT IS THE TURN AROUNDTIME ON THESE ... I AM TRYING TO MAKE MY MIND UP ON HOW I WONT THE GREEN.....THANKS AGAIN


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 29 2005, 01:42 PM~4507925
> *THANKS ... WHAT IS THE TURN AROUNDTIME ON THESE ... I AM TRYING TO MAKE MY MIND UP ON HOW I WONT THE GREEN.....THANKS  AGAIN
> *


2-3 WEEKS


----------



## eastfresno64

im looking for a set of 13's for 64 impala i want the outter & spokes the color of my ride & this style of knockoffs? Fresno,Ca 93702


----------



## CHE1

Bad as rims. What is the turn around time, give me the longest it would take. This way I can make sure I make up my mind up before summer starts.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Dec 30 2005, 03:14 AM~4513745
> *im looking for a set of 13's for 64 impala i want the outter & spokes the color of my ride & this style of knockoffs? Fresno,Ca 93702
> *


ILL PM YOU


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 30 2005, 03:25 AM~4513759
> *Bad as rims.  What is the turn around time, give me the longest it would take.  This way I can make sure I make up my mind up before summer starts.
> *


2 1/2 WEEKS AS OF NOW BUT NEXT YEAR ....2 WEEKS ..


----------



## stevie d

yep keith hooks it up fo sure 
heres mine 13x7 









hey keith how much for a set of hex k/offs with tool shipped to tx 79108 thanks bro


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 1 2006, 03:23 PM~4528164
> *yep keith hooks it up fo sure
> heres mine 13x7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey keith how much for a set of hex k/offs with tool shipped to tx 79108 thanks bro
> *


50 shipped proity


----------



## HB WIRES

:0 :0 :0


----------



## QsBabyGirl96

*New to site...Bored...And had to get my first post somehow...

















*


----------



## holly.hoodlum

I SEEN A SET ON HERE WITH TWISTED SPOKES ?, WHAT WOULD THE PRICE BE ON A SET WITH A WHITE LIP & HUB? THANKS H.H


----------



## HB WIRES

what size


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2006, 10:59 PM~5565429
> *what  size
> *


14x7 REV
???????????????????????????


----------



## toxiconer

double candy reds :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

candy blue :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

candy greens :biggrin: 










black ones









GOT THEM ALL FROM KEITH.. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: candymancaddy, homeboyz


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn

yo how much for 18"super standards with a blk hub n roulet green spokez?


----------



## Wurms

How much for the green ones (but all the spokes chrome) size 14x7 to 70448?

(How much for a 5th wheel too?) Are all colors basically the same price? U match?

Thank Kieth!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Wurms_@Jun 12 2006, 11:38 PM~5598683
> *How much for the green ones (but all the spokes chrome) size 14x7 to 70448?
> 
> (How much for a 5th wheel too?) Are all colors basically the same price? U match?
> 
> Thank Kieth!
> *


DISH AND HUB.......YES BASIC ONE COAT POWDER.....PM SENT


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 9 2006, 04:50 PM~5582255
> *double candy reds :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE.!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## junbug27

Any new colored wheels?

TTT


----------



## elsylient

2-14x7 2-14x6 all candy blue spokes
how much ship to atlanta ga 30045


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jul 8 2006, 09:13 AM~5736330
> *2-14x7 2-14x6 all candy blue spokes
> how much ship to atlanta ga 30045
> *


520


----------



## meza310angel310

how much for those louies, 14 by 7? them rimss look hard? a different style, but one of a kind


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

where can i buy wheels in 14" with a wide white wall like these keith???


----------



## BigKeyOC

HOMEBOYZ GET DOWN SEEN HIS WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 9 2006, 05:45 PM~5742651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where can i buy wheels  in 14" with a wide white wall like these keith???
> *



man why would anyone do the knockoffs white? :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2006, 03:06 PM~5747650
> *man why would anyone do the knockoffs white? :0
> *


I dont know but I would like to see a caddy chip on it! :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider

:thumbsup:


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon

How much would these be shipped to Saskatoon Sk Canada S7H 5J7? 










They would look absolutely killer on my Crown Vic.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Jul 10 2006, 08:17 PM~5749429
> *How much would these be shipped to Saskatoon Sk Canada S7H 5J7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHH MAN!!!!!!! THAT ***** CLOWNIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 10 2006, 07:32 PM~5749912
> *OHHHHH MAN!!!!!!! THAT ***** CLOWNIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, yeah, it looks like an old lady's car now. I just bought it off the 90 year old two days ago. A set of wires and hydraulics and it will look much different.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Jul 10 2006, 09:36 PM~5750383
> *Yeah, yeah, it looks like an old lady's car now. I just bought it off the 90 year old two days ago. A set of wires and hydraulics and it will look much different.
> *


     hell ya old school


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Jul 10 2006, 10:36 PM~5750383
> *Yeah, yeah, it looks like an old lady's car now. I just bought it off the 90 year old two days ago. A set of wires and hydraulics and it will look much different.
> *



hell yeah thats an old lady car, that ****** hella clean.


----------



## sillygilly1

I'm trying to get a set of 18' for my mazda millenia chrome with gold nipples and hub how much sipped to 11706?


----------



## TOXXIC

your work is crazy. can you pm me some pics of different black on black wheel combos. im going to get a set but cant make up my mind


----------



## payfred

KEITH YOU DA MAN!!


















THANKS BRO!


----------



## payfred

ONE MORE (I GOTTA REPRESENT)


----------



## plague

THOSE ARE NICE,^


----------



## thick1




----------



## thick1




----------



## shoez86

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 4 2005, 01:17 AM~4134006
> *WERE PROUD TO POST OUR WORK
> *


 kinda like this but the hub, back spokes and front nipples in white, 14x6, 5 rims..to 96818


----------



## lowrider_620

hjh


----------



## payfred

The Homie


----------



## BIG LAZY

:0


----------



## ese_mr_bullet

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 29 2005, 11:58 AM~3909661
> *more in effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: DAMMM THAT SOME NASTY LOOKIN CAR WHAT DA FUCK WERE YOU THINKIN :biggrin:


----------



## William H. Bonney

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Aug 24 2006, 06:19 PM~6036415
> *:twak:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown: DAMMM THAT SOME NASTY LOOKIN CAR WHAT DA FUCK WERE YOU THINKIN :biggrin:
> *


Yeah dude, looks like some strawberry shortcake and shit.


----------



## Boy.HighClass

hey how much for some 13x7 black dish and hub but chrome spokes nips and ko in los angeles?


----------



## junbug27

ttt.....for some new pics


----------



## impala_631




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 11 2006, 02:43 AM~6146832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF! happened to his trims


----------



## WaGoNmAsTeR

Man I don't want to make a mistake in picking wheel colors. I'm nervous.


----------



## sharky_510

leet see if this shit woorks!!!


----------



## sharky_510

fuck!! no it therent..


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 10:58 AM~3909665
> *OK......BLUE DISH  HUB  GOLD SPOKES  LIKE 590  PLUS SHIPPPEN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Sep 11 2006, 10:20 PM~6153185
> *WTF!  happened to his trims
> *



They werent on it when he bought the car but hes putting them back on.


----------



## LAC_MASTA




----------



## HB WIRES

:0 :0 :0 :0 im going to frame that one...super nice


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 13 2006, 10:32 AM~6162852
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 im  going  to  frame  that  one...super  nice
> *



oh no... thank _you_


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

mine for my lac 

hey keef how much for same color but with gold nipples, same color spokes and a chrome hub and maybe a gold lip 13x7 and also how much for adapters and same color knock offs with chrome or gold out line to 33810 if you could give me a pice on the wheels with everything and a price with the adapters and k-off alone but have to be the same color as wheels with chrome or gold outline thanx


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 13 2006, 07:20 PM~6167197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine for my lac
> 
> hey kief how much for same color but with gold nipples 13x7 and also how much for adapters and same color knock offs with chrome or gold out line to 33810
> *


what color is that


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

^^^^ magenta but on the wheel itself inside it said robs berry so i duno but they are clean as fuk


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 13 2006, 07:20 PM~6167197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine for my lac
> 
> hey keef how much for same color but with gold nipples, same color spokes and a chrome hub and maybe a gold lip 13x7 and also how much for adapters and same color knock offs with chrome or gold out line to 33810 if you could give me a pice on the wheels with everything and a price with the adapters and k-off alone but have to be the same color as wheels with chrome or gold outline thanx
> *


14's?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

13's


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 13 2006, 07:20 PM~6167197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine for my lac
> 
> hey keef how much for same color but with gold nipples, same color spokes and a chrome hub and maybe a gold lip 13x7 and also how much for adapters and same color knock offs with chrome or gold out line to 33810 if you could give me a pice on the wheels with everything and a price with the adapters and k-off alone but have to be the same color as wheels with chrome or gold outline thanx
> *


dam those are bad azz.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

^^thanks man tryin to get this damn cadi done so we can slap them on it and do a lil servin and a lil bit of showin u know


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

name correction *kieth* sorry bout that just seen a few use the other name on off topic


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 14 2006, 10:08 PM~6177558
> *name correction      *kieth*  sorry bout that just seen a few use the other name on off topic
> *


JUST THE ONES I DONT LIKE............ITS IT KEITH...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

KEITH hook me up with a price bro  




> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 13 2006, 06:20 PM~6167197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine for my lac
> 
> hey keef how much for same color but with gold nipples, same color spokes and a chrome hub and maybe a gold lip 13x7 and also how much for adapters and same color knock offs with chrome or gold out line to 33810 if you could give me a pice on the wheels with everything and a price with the adapters and k-off alone but have to be the same color as wheels with chrome or gold outline thanx
> *


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 13 2006, 08:20 PM~6167197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine for my lac
> 
> hey keef how much for same color but with gold nipples, same color spokes and a chrome hub and maybe a gold lip 13x7 and also how much for adapters and same color knock offs with chrome or gold out line to 33810 if you could give me a pice on the wheels with everything and a price with the adapters and k-off alone but have to be the same color as wheels with chrome or gold outline thanx
> *


damm,those are bright


----------



## BRAVO

those would match my cutty


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 19 2006, 01:15 PM~6204525
> *those would match my cutty
> *



lol to bad there goin on mine :biggrin: and on my cadi i have 2 sets and hopefully soon to have another set :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

:biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HEY KEITH WHAT PRICE R ON THOSE PINK WHEELS HOMIE


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 22 2006, 05:23 AM~6222674
> *HEY KEITH WHAT PRICE R ON THOSE PINK WHEELS HOMIE
> *


PM SEND


----------



## chitownuso93

want to know a price on a set of 14 by 6 all light blue and all crome spokes shiped to chicago like the ones on page 1


----------



## JasonJ

Keith did these for me...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

The homie keith GAVE us these wheel for chagos car..and had the homie Donny From Low "C" ,Frisco bring them to us....Special Delivery!!!


----------



## NEVER FADED

guess i'll add a few

here's the powder coated green spokes on my wagon



















here the black anodized centers going on my cutty



















here's my old t/c black powder coated nipples and hubs




















here some white powder coated spokes on my homies t/c



















here some going on my homies 64...gold lip & spinners




















heres some candy blue dishes we got too


















gold centers











when do i get my free set keith?????

j/k,,, unless you want to send them to me.......lol


----------



## stevie d

keiths wires are strong as demonstrated by my hopper








:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 27 2006, 02:59 PM~6256832
> *keiths wires are strong as demonstrated by my hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



good to hear that cuz i just orderd a set off him :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 27 2006, 01:59 PM~6256832
> *keiths wires are strong as demonstrated by my hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE


----------



## crucialjp

Kieth does the price you pm include adapters and hammer or is that separate?


----------



## capriceman75

never seen anyone hop in a pudle of water b4,would love to see the splash! lol


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 1 2006, 12:21 PM~6280835
> *never seen anyone hop in a pudle of water b4,would love to see the splash! lol
> *


  
thats me on the sticks, :uh: and i was absolutely soaked, lol :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 6 2005, 01:52 PM~4148866
> *these are fuckin sexy i almost wana do my whole car white n gold now  :thumbsup:
> *


How much is rims like this one, but black instead white, 13"s and 14"s? Please PM.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 1 2006, 05:32 PM~6283393
> *How much is rims like this one, but black instead white, 13"s and 14"s?  Please PM.
> *


WHERE the pic go. It's the rim in post 65. :angry: DAMN DAMN DAMN :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 1 2006, 05:32 PM~6283393
> *How much is rims like this one, but black instead white, 13"s and 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4"s?  Please PM.
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 01:06 PM~3909728
> *
> *


how much 4 the white and gold ones but like a colbalt blue and gold shipped to 77521?


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Sep 27 2006, 02:43 PM~6256703
> *guess i'll add a few
> 
> here's the powder coated green spokes on my wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the black anodized centers going on my cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my old t/c black powder coated nipples and hubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some white powder coated spokes on my homies t/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some going on my homies 64...gold lip & spinners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres some candy blue dishes we got too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold centers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when do i get my free set keith?????
> 
> j/k,,, unless you want to send them to me.......lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes

thoes spokes r clean. where can i get the spinner with the eagle in the middle off page one


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Oct 3 2006, 07:33 AM~6295155
> *thoes spokes r clean. where can i get the spinner with the eagle in the middle off page one
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy

how much for da blue spokes would look tight on my fleetwood pm the price


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 4 2006, 09:59 PM~6309084
> *how much for da blue spokes would look tight on my fleetwood pm the price
> *


pm send


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> mine for my lac
> 
> how much for these in size 13x7's a set of 4 and 5,exactly the same but with gold nipples?thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## TuCamote




----------



## LatinaGina

> _Originally posted by cutlssupreme87_@Oct 21 2005, 07:38 PM~4048937
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinaGina

:biggrin: Keith,is there any special way or things you need to use when cleaning the colored rims/spokes???


> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 13 2006, 09:32 AM~6162852
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 im  going  to  frame  that  one...super  nice
> *


----------



## Tha Young Flea

tight


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2006, 03:37 AM~6154111
> *They werent on it when he bought the car but hes putting them back on.
> *


----------



## 859 impala

ttt for tight ass rims


----------



## HB WIRES

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: gary pin this one thanks


----------



## Hustler on the go

How much for 5 rims with White spokes and Rims, Gold nipples, gold inner lip if that makes sence it is about inch wide. 94531 Zip Code.?Thanks. Or 4 rims what ever you can do.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 5 2006, 05:34 PM~6314330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam those are bad azz.


----------



## 41bowtie

big ups on your work. do also do airbrushing on the dishes?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 18 2006, 12:58 AM~6390951
> *big ups on your work. do you also do airbrushing on the dishes?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 17 2006, 09:53 PM~6390587
> *How much for 5 rims with White spokes and Rims, Gold nipples, gold inner lip if that makes sence it is about inch wide. 94531 Zip Code.?Thanks. Or 4 rims what ever you can do.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

can you you bowder coat or anodize rims that i have


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

Whats up Big Keith ??? Do you know where to have a set of custom chips made for my car club ???? LMK , BOB_T


----------



## turtle_bak

black lip, blackspoke, chromenip,2bar straightspinner chrome shipped to28314


----------



## turtle_bak

13/7rev blacklip,blackspoke, chormenip, chrome2barstraightspinner shipped28303


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 20 2006, 10:02 PM~6412425
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 17 2006, 09:53 PM~6390587
> *How much for 5 rims with White spokes and Rims, Gold nipples, gold inner lip if that makes sence it is about inch wide. 94531 Zip Code.?Thanks. Or 4 rims what ever you can do.
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 23 2006, 08:47 PM~6429298
> *
> *


I NEVER GOT AT YOU??


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 23 2006, 09:02 PM~6429447
> *I  NEVER  GOT  AT  YOU??
> *


No you didn't.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 23 2006, 09:45 PM~6429754
> *No you didn't.
> *


ttt


----------



## mac2lac

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 17 2006, 09:53 PM~6390587
> *How much for 5 rims with White spokes and Rims, Gold nipples, gold inner lip if that makes sence it is about inch wide. 94531 Zip Code.?Thanks. Or 4 rims what ever you can do.
> *


ttt


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## UCE*EP

Need some 20' white spoke gold hub and nipple how much shipped to el paso Texas


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 17 2006, 09:53 PM~6390587
> *How much for 5 rims with White spokes and Rims, Gold nipples, gold inner lip if that makes sence it is about inch wide. 94531 Zip Code.?Thanks. Or 4 rims what ever you can do.
> *


ttt


----------



## skinnythepmp

ttt


----------



## fabian




----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 27 2006, 04:14 PM~6456200
> *
> *


do you have other pix of this wheels????


----------



## HB WIRES

TTT THE TOP


----------



## junbug27

Any specials coming up?


----------



## big pimpin

Homeboyz rims!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## keneken

Awesome


----------



## WstSideLincoln

how much for 13x7 rev all chrome with black spokes to 23663. also 13x7 rev all chrome to 23663 for 85 cutlass. please pm. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Oct 21 2006, 03:50 AM~6412969
> *Whats up Big Keith ??? Do you know where to have a set of custom chips made for my car club ???? LMK , BOB_T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HOMIE ARE THIS RIMS BLACK CHERRY


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 23 2006, 02:58 AM~6622906
> *HEY HOMIE ARE THIS RIMS BLACK CHERRY
> *


bur candy, black cherry


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 17 2006, 09:58 PM~6390614
> *dam those are bad azz.
> *


what color are this one


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 5 2006, 04:34 PM~6314330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these set of 13 is this kandy violete


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 10:54 AM~3909624
> *OK THATS ALL FOR NOW
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
how much for the black rims to 76001 blk dish, chrome nipps, blk front spokes, chrome hub and 2 bar straight k/o


----------



## regal ryda

^^^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## keneken

Went through each page. Very nice wheels and cars group. Two thumbs way up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keneken

How much for the white spokes and the rest of the rim all chrome?? 13x7 reverse.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

I LOVE THIS FUCKIN TOPIC!!!!!!!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 23 2006, 08:35 PM~6625831
> *how much for these set of 13 is this kandy violete
> *


these are magenta homie, I'm the proud owner :biggrin:


----------



## pfunk4515

how much for 14/6 black dish and hub . also need to price 13s white spokes shipped to 98632


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82

SUP HOME BOY! JUST RECIVED THA KNOCK OFF'S GOOD LOOKIN ON THA CD!
THIS IS WHAT IM A THROW THOOSE WHEELS ON!


----------



## Probe_ on22's

Hey Keith, Much Props to you guys!!! You guys r for sure holding it down on a whole new level!!!

Hey Man I have a convertible probe with 22's on it but im going back down to 20 inch std wires and was wondering how much for some candy lime green and gold{ similar to the white and gold ones you have that r bad ass} pm me if you get a chance.. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Probe_ on22's_@Nov 29 2006, 04:08 PM~6661811
> *Hey Keith, Much Props to you guys!!! You guys r for sure holding it down on a whole new level!!!
> 
> Hey Man I have a convertible probe with 22's on it but im going back down to 20 inch std wires and was wondering how much for some candy lime green and gold{ similar to the white and gold ones you have that r bad ass} pm me if you get a chance..  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


so lets say gold dish/ nippples/koffs lime greeen spokes hum.... like 280 a wheel


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 11:30 AM~3909483
> *MORE
> *


HOW MUCH FOR CANDY YELLOW SPOKES...14X7


----------



## Probe_ on22's

for 20's, man we going to need to talk!! Is that candy? pm me


----------



## impala1961drptop




----------



## impala1961drptop

photobucket.com/albums/l235/renegomez1981/13s.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## flaco78

:


> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 11:45 AM~3909576
> *CANDY PUPPLE
> *


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 5 2006, 04:34 PM~6314330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Keith,how much for these? shipped to 75235 set of four


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 12:06 PM~3909728
> *
> *


SAY HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR THEM WHITE N GOLD ONES SHIPPED TO 75052 13X7'S :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient

how much for 13x7 red dish and chrome everything else ship to 30045
ATL


----------



## ElKr0nic0

how much for 13z hit me up


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by cutlssupreme87_@Oct 21 2005, 07:38 PM~4048937
> *:0
> *


how much for these ..... BTW i found ya number


----------



## Crazylife13

Homeboys do u gotta internet site or sometihn???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Crazylife13_@Dec 29 2006, 02:46 AM~6851942
> *Homeboys do u gotta internet site or sometihn???
> *


only lil .....


----------



## brownstylez8

I need some prices for some wheels. Vendors hit me up on an PM.


----------



## Crazylife13

ill prolly b hittin u up around april lol :cheesy: ...but seriously i prolly will


----------



## SupremeCutty

Need a quote on 13x5 100 spoke 

black nipples and wires, 

chrome hub and lip.


----------



## Lyfaluxury

I need some black rim 14's for the lac....how much


----------



## rusty caprice

> _Originally posted by impala1961drptop_@Nov 30 2006, 10:11 PM~6670921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4 these shiped to B.C.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

damn those are tight


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Nov 1 2006, 05:00 AM~6483523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How Much Shipped To 60625


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jan 12 2007, 10:17 PM~6975171
> *How Much Shipped To 60625
> *


640 shippped


----------



## belair53

Hey guys how much for 20" standards with candy blue spokes shipped to 27962.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 13 2006, 06:20 PM~6167197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine for my lac
> 
> hey keef how much for same color but with gold nipples, same color spokes and a chrome hub and maybe a gold lip 13x7 and also how much for adapters and same color knock offs with chrome or gold out line to 33810 if you could give me a pice on the wheels with everything and a price with the adapters and k-off alone but have to be the same color as wheels with chrome or gold outline thanx
> *


THESE ARE THE ONES I NEED !!!14-7


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub

my wanted me to ask for 13x7 rev with cotton candy pink spokes and cotton candy pink 2 bar k/o


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Jan 19 2007, 10:33 AM~7030369
> *my wanted me to ask for 13x7 rev with cotton candy pink spokes and cotton candy pink 2 bar k/o
> *


pm send


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## Juan_Gotti

HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7 BLACK DISH AND HUB, CHROME SPOKES AND NIPPLES SHIPPED 75052..


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Jan 20 2007, 01:10 PM~7039827
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7 BLACK DISH AND HUB, CHROME SPOKES AND NIPPLES SHIPPED 75052..
> *


PM SEND


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 13 2006, 06:20 PM~6167197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine for my lac
> 
> hey keef how much for same color but with gold nipples, same color spokes and a chrome hub and maybe a gold lip 13x7 and also how much for adapters and same color knock offs with chrome or gold out line to 33810 if you could give me a pice on the wheels with everything and a price with the adapters and k-off alone but have to be the same color as wheels with chrome or gold outline thanx
> *


THESES ARE THE CANDY MAGENTA?
I WANT THESE 14X7 REVERSE MONEY ORDER HAS BEEN SENT.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 23 2007, 10:36 PM~7068510
> *THESES ARE THE CANDY MAGENTA?
> I WANT THESE 14X7 REVERSE MONEY ORDER HAS BEEN SENT.
> *


YES THAT IS CANDY MAGENTA


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 23 2007, 10:58 PM~7068695
> *YES  THAT  IS  CANDY  MAGENTA
> *


tight its been sent thank you keith :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

How much for 13/7 rev all chrome hex head knock off for wifes 85 cutlass to 23663 hampton VA. pm me back please leave phone# so I can order asap.


----------



## chubaka79

Keith wud up homie i need a price on some 13x7 Rev with the spokes white with 2 prong adapter sent to 52802


----------



## chubaka79

Keith wud up homie for got to tell u just the way they look like on post number 20 on the first page dated oct 4 05 pm me thanxs chuey


----------



## dad0nmega21

how much for some 20 FWD chrome with purple spokes??


----------



## G-TIMES 559

WUZZUP HOMIE??? HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CHROME EMBLEM CUT ZENITH STYLE 2 BAR KNOCKOFFS WIT THE HOLE IN THE MIDDLE??? MY ZIP IS 93705.
:thumbsup: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Cusp

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 21 2006, 01:59 PM~6610175
> *Homeboyz rims!!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love this car ! Nice job !

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chubaka79

nice ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## savageloc24

black lip,black dish,chrome nipples,black spokes,black hub and chrome bowtie k/o's shipped to 98166


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Sep 11 2006, 11:20 PM~6153185
> *WTF!  happened to his trims
> *


here ya go


----------



## elpojohnson

any pics of n.carolina blue any combo


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Feb 4 2007, 10:08 AM~7171002
> *any pics of n.carolina blue any combo
> *


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## ski187ttle

show me some cherry red wheels, any combo


----------



## The Truth

black dish and spokes everthing else chrome 13x7 how much shipped 77502


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

how much for 14x7's chrome spokes(with tires) for 85 ford crown vic to 93620?


----------



## ClassicPlayer

How much for all chrome 13x7'2 with spokes this color?

shipped to 78216


----------



## Powder J

Looking for two tone color chrome / royal blue spokes 13/7's.


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

an estimate would be good any time now..... hno:


----------



## OGJordan

^He doesn't fucking live online, give it a couple of days.


----------



## goinlow

can you post some pics please!
black dish, black nipples, chrome spoke and hub 
chrome dish, black nipples,spokes and hub

thanks


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Feb 5 2007, 07:08 PM~7181685
> *show me some cherry red wheels, any combo
> *


me too


----------



## Mr.Kenny

Hey How Much For 14x6 Wit WWTires?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

need a price on 20in. bead-laced. green anodized spokes, gold nipples, gold hub, chrome dish for a 1994 deville u got 180 spokes? if not 150 will work. thanx need em for this lac








http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h7/blvdacesdtown/2006%20-%2097-9%20THE%20BEAT
%20CAR%20SHOW/Img_0203.jpg


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

need a price on 20in. bead-laced. green anodized spokes, gold nipples, gold hub, chrome dish for a 1994 deville u got 180 spokes? if not 150 will work. thanx need em for this lac


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Feb 11 2007, 09:13 AM~7231283
> *need a price on 20in. bead-laced. green anodized spokes, gold nipples, gold hub, chrome dish for a 1994 deville u got 180 spokes? if not 150 will work. thanx need em for this lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm send


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Feb 8 2007, 11:51 PM~7215978
> *how much for 14x7's chrome spokes(with tires) for 85 ford crown vic to 93620?
> *


sorry i dont sell tires


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

ok how bout without em homie?


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

better yet make em 13x7's reverse chrome spokes with gold knockoffs pm me when u can.


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

these ones, with gold knockoffs, 13x7 reverse, sorry for the many posts.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WaGoNmAsTeR

My wheels.


----------



## low350

need 13x7.candy red lip,candy red hub,gold knock off,inner spoke candy red gold nipples,otter spokes gold candy nipple.pm price and how long to get them.36801


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by low350_@Feb 16 2007, 11:55 PM~7283984
> *need 13x7.candy red lip,candy red hub,gold knock off,inner spoke candy red gold nipples,otter spokes  gold candy nipple.pm price and how long to get them.36801
> *


like 220 per wheel


----------



## low350

is that including shipping ? do u have any pic of candy red rims? how many spokes is that?


----------



## low350

what brand r they?


----------



## $jrios23$

i need some 22 inch chrome standard rims with red powder coted spokes with duece spiner's !!! how much shiped to 77017!!! pm asap !!!


----------



## boxchevy14

Yo Work Is Good Fam! :thumbsup:


----------



## UCE*EP

Keith need your help with some rims for this car, need these in 14s with one spoke the color of the car next spoke gold with gold nipples and also the gold leaf on dish like the rim on here let me know the price on both shipped to El paso Texas Thanks homie


i also need some 20s standard white spokes gold nipple and gold hub with the gold leaf like on the rim above Thanks again


----------



## $jrios23$

keith i relly need the 22 " red powder coated spokes with the chrome straight duce bar spinner !!! whats up !!!! shiped too 77017!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by $jrios23$_@Feb 20 2007, 11:16 AM~7307307
> *keith i relly need the 22 " red powder coated spokes with the chrome straight duce bar spinner !!! whats up !!!! shiped too 77017!!!!
> *


THE RIMMS ARE 775 PLUS 170 FOR SHIPPPIN


----------



## glock439

What's Up!!!

I need 20" wire chrome for 64 impala. Do you have a package deal? If so what size tires come w/it? Will the 20" clear in front w/no mods.

Thanks


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE AND THE SHIPPING COST FOR THEM TO 80916? I NEED 5 OF THEM, ISENT YOU A PM ALREADY SO GET AT ME! GRACIAS....


----------



## Proof_Emcee

YO WHAT UP MAN? YOU DO EXCELLENT WORK. RIGHT NOW I JUST NEED A PRICE ON ALL SOME ALL CHROME 14'S WITH A STRAIGHT BAR 2 PRONG KNOCK OFF. I'LL BE PICKN UP SOME OF THOSE COLORED JOINTS WHEN I FIGURE OUT WHAT COLOR I NEED, OH!! THOSE WILL BE GETTN SHIPPED TO 98626.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Proof_Emcee_@Feb 24 2007, 04:40 PM~7343443
> *YO WHAT UP MAN? YOU DO EXCELLENT WORK. RIGHT NOW I JUST NEED A PRICE ON ALL SOME ALL CHROME 14'S WITH A STRAIGHT BAR 2 PRONG KNOCK OFF. I'LL BE PICKN UP SOME OF THOSE COLORED JOINTS WHEN I FIGURE OUT WHAT COLOR I NEED, OH!! THOSE WILL BE GETTN SHIPPED TO 98626.
> *


250....i dont think your to far from me ....where you at??


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 23 2007, 12:29 AM~7333316
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE AND THE SHIPPING COST FOR THEM TO 80916? I NEED 5 OF THEM, ISENT YOU A PM ALREADY SO GET AT ME!  GRACIAS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 x2 need them shipped to 23451   grassy ass


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

KEITH KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN BIG PLAYER!!


----------



## orange62impala

i need pic of candy orange rims plz


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by WaGoNmAsTeR_@Feb 16 2007, 08:44 PM~7281412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wheels.
> *


amazing you have these posted i was wondering what that combination looked like because im wanting to do my 82 de elagance a cream and brown combination like the wheels you have posted with gold spinners :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 956_INDIVIDUALS_64

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 23 2007, 02:29 AM~7333316
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE AND THE SHIPPING COST FOR THEM TO 80916? I NEED 5 OF THEM, ISENT YOU A PM ALREADY SO GET AT ME!  GRACIAS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need a price on dis 2 :nicoderm:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 10:27 AM~3909452
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO SEE MY WORK ,,,,SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE POST UP  THANKS
> *


WHAT COLLOR R THOSE BUTTERSCOTCH LOOKN ONES.....HOW MUCH 4 A SET OF 13X7 2 60087


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Apr 4 2007, 04:38 PM~7619497
> *WHAT COLLOR R THOSE BUTTERSCOTCH LOOKN ONES.....HOW MUCH 4 A SET OF 13X7 2 60087
> *


640


----------



## SIKGTI

pm sent


----------



## The BIG M Biker

Thanks Keith!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 4 2007, 03:12 PM~7171843
> *
> *


trying to get a price on some 14x6 same as these shipped to 28544


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Apr 5 2007, 01:25 AM~7622342
> *Thanks Keith!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THESE IN 13X7's


----------



## SCRAPN93

YO HOMEBOYZ WOULD LYK A PRICE QUOTE ON THESE IN 14X7 WIT A 2 BAR K/O SHIPPED TO 32822. THANKS IN ADVANCE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## EVANASTY

HOW MUCH FOR DA WHITE SPOKES AND CHROME RIM LOOK LIKE 14"S


----------



## egan808

how much for the white dish and hub to the 808


----------



## lowmemory

homeboyz  

There is special order please. How much for set of 4 wires 13x7'' plus shipping to LONDON, GREAT BRITAIN.

Those green fit to my Monte. Thank you. LUKAS


----------



## Monte Hopper

:0  damn those designs are crazy


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Apr 11 2007, 03:27 AM~7664927
> *homeboyz
> 
> There is special order please. How much for set of 4 wires 13x7'' plus shipping to LONDON, GREAT BRITAIN.
> 
> Those green fit to my Monte. Thank you. LUKAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you want to shipp??


----------



## lowmemory

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 11 2007, 03:58 PM~7666116
> *how  do  you  want  to  shipp??
> *


I think by UPS or US post office is cheaper option for me. I can pay you by Western Union, master card or pay pal. Thank you for let me know. I'm really interested. Can you check shipping by weight please.

lukas


----------



## Proof_Emcee

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 24 2007, 06:23 PM~7344014
> *250....i  dont  think  your  to  far  from  me  ....where  you  at??
> *


im located in longview bout 45 minutes north of portland.


----------



## Proof_Emcee

WHERE IS HOMEBOYZ WIRE WHEELS LOCATED?


----------



## gm_audio425

How much for a set of 14x7 chrome with red nipples?


----------



## KadillakKing

ey homie got my rims today.. thnx a million.. da kadi gotz new shoes... :biggrin:


----------



## layitlow62

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 10 2005, 01:29 PM~3974881
> *mine........Keith customer service is great.....he will right any wrong....and he takes care of his LIL customers..... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## checkcam

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Apr 5 2007, 01:25 AM~7622342
> *Thanks Keith!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THESE?


----------



## Proof_Emcee

YO KEITH WHAT UP? I GOT AT YOU A WHILE BACK AND YOU ASKED WHERE I WAS LOCATED. IM IN LONGVIEW WA. WHERE IS HOMEBOYZ LOCATED? ALSO, YOU GAVE ME A QUOTE ON SOME ALL CHROMES BUT I NEED A QUOTE ON A FEW OTHER SETS. DO YOU DO ENGRAVED WHEELS. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Dr Funky

Tight


----------



## Dr Funky

How much do decent rims go for?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 27 2006, 09:14 AM~6456200
> *
> *


keith how much for these 14x7 shipped to 85203 :biggrin:


----------



## Intrigued

how much for 20" standers with custom paint????


----------



## NastyWC

how much for these burgundy in 14's? shipped to 94043


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by impala1961drptop_@Nov 30 2006, 09:11 PM~6670921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keith how much for these in full orange dish chrome nipps. and the orange inner hub with chrome spokes to 32839 thanx bro


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by impala1961drptop_@Nov 30 2006, 09:11 PM~6670921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keith how much for these in full orange dish chrome nipps. and the orange inner hub with chrome spokes to 32839 thanx bro13x7


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

any pics of sky blue spokes???


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## four13rider

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@Apr 20 2007, 11:15 PM~7740656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tight
> *



clean :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

hey how much for those kandy magenta lookin wires with the chrome nipples and k.o ???


----------



## uce84

:0


----------



## Dr Funky

LOL @ Everyone getting ignored :roflmao:





.......including me


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Apr 27 2007, 03:01 PM~7787363
> *keith how much for these in full orange dish chrome nipps. and the orange inner hub with chrome spokes to 32839 thanx bro13x7
> *


650 they are 3 times powder


----------



## egan808

homeboyz could you give me a price on these but exept for gold make it chrome 13x7 going to honolulu,hawaii 96819.thanx :biggrin: and do you sell the lincoln chips?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by egan808_@May 1 2007, 08:20 PM~7815199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homeboyz could you give me a price on these but exept for gold make it chrome 13x7 going to honolulu,hawaii 96819.thanx :biggrin: and do you sell the lincoln chips?
> *


275 a wheels , shippin to ha...is so very expenive


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

how much for these but with POLK COUNTY in gold leafing instead of it sayin game over to 33810 (set of 5)


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 2 2007, 12:11 AM~7816590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these but with POLK COUNTY in gold leafing instead of it sayin game over to 33810 (set of 5)
> *




:0


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 28 2007, 12:45 AM~7789786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the blue ones 14x7 to 52806?


----------



## Dr Funky

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 2 2007, 01:14 AM~7816397
> *275  a  wheels ,  shippin  to  ha...is  so  very  expenive
> *


275 a rim?


----------



## KAHUNA

Got a better picture of this color?


----------



## Dr Funky

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@May 2 2007, 05:11 PM~7821209
> *275 a rim?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## egan808

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 2 2007, 12:14 AM~7816397
> *275  a  wheels ,  shippin  to  ha...is  so  very  expenive
> *


is that with the lincoln emblems , shipping and knockoffs?and how do i make out the payment to.thanx :biggrin: by the way its for this car 








:wave:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by egan808_@May 2 2007, 08:21 PM~7823475
> *is that with the lincoln emblems , shipping and knockoffs?and how do i make out the payment to.thanx :biggrin: by the way its for this car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


thats 275 a rim 4 = 1100.00 shipped to hi........with teh linc chips cause i dont sell those....


----------



## The BIG M Biker

> _Originally posted by checkcam_@Apr 20 2007, 07:54 AM~7735140
> *WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THESE?
> *


They are 14X7's


----------



## egan808

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 2 2007, 10:14 PM~7823956
> *thats 275 a rim 4 =    1100.00  shipped  to  hi........with  teh  linc  chips  cause  i  dont  sell those....
> *


hey keith im going to send you a check in about 2 and a half weeks.thanx :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by egan808_@May 3 2007, 07:54 PM~7830517
> *hey keith im going to send you a check in about 2 and a half weeks.thanx :biggrin:
> *


PLEASE MONEY ORDER ONLY....PM ME 1ST , CAUSE PRICE ARE SEEMING TO CHANGE TIME 2 TIME


----------



## egan808

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 3 2007, 11:10 PM~7831530
> *PLEASE  MONEY  ORDER  ONLY....PM  ME  1ST ,  CAUSE  PRICE  ARE  SEEMING  TO  CHANGE TIME  2 TIME
> *


aryte thanx


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 2 2007, 12:11 AM~7816590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these but with POLK COUNTY in gold leafing instead of it sayin game over to 33810 (set of 5)
> *


talk to me HOMEBOY let me know


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 5 2007, 11:21 AM~7839590
> *talk to me HOMEBOY let me know
> *


i have to have a better under standing of what you want and it takes 6-8 weeks easy on those wheels


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 5 2007, 01:26 PM~7840003
> *i have  to  have  a  better  under  standing  of  what  you  want    and  it  takes  6-8  weeks  easy  on  those  wheels
> *


ok i want them wheels i posted earlier but instead of it sayin "game over" in the gold leafing, i would like for it to say "POLK COUNTY" in the gold leafing thats the only thing i would like to be changed on them same color etc. the only thong different on them would be the saying on them if you need for me to be more clearer just let me know and ill give u a call


----------



## Indio123

HOMEBOY ON THE FIRST PAGE SEP 29 2005 10:11 AM THE GOLD WHEELS ARE THOSE POWDER COATED .WHAT COLOR CANDY GOLD.HOW MUCH 13X7.


----------



## DANNY'S 66

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

how much for some 14x6s with gold spokes and nipples and chromw hubs and dish


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridinboyz

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 4 2005, 10:00 AM~3939254
> *[attachmentid=298742
> [/b]*


*
how much wud these be with a red lip ?
in va beach 23464
and need number as well*


----------



## R0L0

HEY KEITH WHAT COMBOS OF KANDY BLUE 13" DO YOU HAVE IN STOCK READY TO SHIP. I NEED ANOTHER SET OF WHEELS FROM YOU HOMIE. CAN YOU PM ME PICS AND PRICES I WOULD LIKE TO ORDER ASAP.THANKS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 20 2007, 02:13 PM~9046521
> *HEY KEITH WHAT COMBOS OF KANDY BLUE 13" DO YOU HAVE IN STOCK READY TO SHIP. I NEED ANOTHER SET OF WHEELS FROM YOU HOMIE. CAN YOU PM ME PICS AND PRICES I WOULD LIKE TO ORDER ASAP.THANKS
> *


belive rimmms are blues 13/7


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 20 2007, 01:38 PM~9046646
> *belive rimmms are blues 13/7
> *


PICS AND PRICE PLEASE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

wow


----------



## chubbson20s

13s In detroit


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hoorider_@Oct 11 2007, 12:07 AM~3979372
> *how much for some all center candy blue or all weed green
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 21 2006, 09:03 PM~5819794
> *ONE MORE (I GOTTA REPRESENT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## D_I_G

Keith,
I'm going to need a set of all chrome 13x7's, 2 bar swooped k/o, no tires.
I'll go pick up at the Costco, where we met last time.

Shoot me a price.

Hit me Back!!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala_@Oct 21 2007, 11:30 AM~9050926
> *Keith,
> I'm going to need a set of all chrome 13x7's, 2 bar swooped k/o, no tires.
> I'll go pick up at the Costco, where we met last time.
> 
> Shoot me a price.
> 
> Hit me Back!!
> *


265


----------



## four13rider

:biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte

How much for Alternating Black and Chrome spokes everything else chrome....Shipped 78744.
Size 14 For a 95 chevy Truck


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Oct 24 2007, 03:01 PM~9075052
> *How much for Alternating Black and Chrome spokes everything else chrome....Shipped 78744.
> Size 14 For a 95 chevy Truck
> *


470 shipied


----------



## 86TXMonte

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 24 2007, 05:55 PM~9075486
> *470 shipied
> *


Cool...I'll let you know when I send the money Order...


----------



## malibuwagon

how much for some 13/7 chrome w/choc brown lip shipped to lv 89106


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by malibuwagon_@Oct 25 2007, 07:42 AM~9080048
> *how much for some 13/7 chrome w/choc brown lip shipped to lv 89106
> *


480


----------



## Switchblade

Welcome back Keith, I heard you left for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 4 2005, 12:17 AM~4134006
> *WERE PROUD TO POST OUR WORK
> *


can u give me a price on these shipped to 94015?? with gold k/o and 155/80 r13
deep thanks!!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 26 2007, 10:59 AM~9089254
> *can u give me a price on these shipped to 94015??  with gold k/o and 155/80 r13
> deep thanks!!
> *



my bad pix didnt load here it is thanks


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 26 2007, 11:04 AM~9089293
> *my bad pix didnt load here it is thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tt top :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

860 shipped


----------



## 68niou1

:biggrin: w/ tires?? n gold hub??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 26 2007, 12:21 PM~9089753
> *:biggrin: w/ tires??  n gold hub??
> *


THATS NO TIRES ...3RD GOLD AND DOUBLE PAINT


----------



## lowslow64

What up on some 22 with blue spokes and is the $ pm let me know


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lowslow64_@Oct 26 2007, 12:56 PM~9090014
> *What up on some 22 with blue spokes and is the $ pm let me know
> *


775 PLUS SHIPPEN


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 26 2007, 12:53 PM~9089984
> *THATS NO TIRES ...3RD GOLD  AND DOUBLE PAINT
> *


thanks homie, how long does it take for them to be here... time wise, oh and is that with gold knock off right with all accesories??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 26 2007, 01:39 PM~9090326
> *thanks homie, how long does it take for them to be here... time wise, oh and is that with gold knock off right with all accesories??
> *


2 WEEKS. AND EVERYTHING IS WITH IT


----------



## 68niou1

koo ima call u in a bit, thanks homie, you got a part number for me so i can call and theyll know what im talkin about... thanks again!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 26 2007, 01:47 PM~9090402
> *koo ima call u in a bit, thanks homie, you got a part number for me so i can call and theyll know what im talkin about... thanks again!
> *


NA JUST CALL


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 27 2007, 11:45 PM~7789786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 how much 13x6


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Nov 7 2007, 11:35 PM~9180857
> *:0 how much 13x6
> *


530 shippiewd


----------



## RPLCC

How much for a set of rev / 13 x 7 100 spokes with a black dish and black spokes everything else chrome with 2 wing knock off shipped to tucson az 85710? and what brand are these?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RPLCC_@Nov 8 2007, 03:07 PM~9184880
> *How much for a set of rev / 13 x 7 100 spokes with a black dish and black spokes everything else chrome with 2 wing knock off shipped to tucson az 85710? and what brand are these?
> *


610 shgipped


----------



## azmobn06

you got any of those swept Mclean knockoff spinners? If so how much shipped to 85043?


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 8 2007, 12:47 PM~9183403
> *530 shippiewd
> *


next month :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease

Are they anodized or powder coated?


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 9 2007, 10:05 AM~9189763
> *Are they anodized or powder coated?
> *


YOU ANODIZE ALUMINUM, AND POWDERCOAT STEEL


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1

how much for some 17x9 deepdish 100 spokes with the red spokes like these shipped.


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Nov 9 2007, 05:09 PM~9193351
> *how much for some 17x9 deepdish 100 spokes with the red spokes like these shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my bad.shipped to 46814


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Nov 9 2007, 05:09 PM~9193351
> *how much for some 17x9 deepdish 100 spokes with the red spokes like these shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats badass!!!!!


----------



## rug442

> how much? houston,TX , 13x7


----------



## rug442

all gold center


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Nov 11 2007, 08:32 PM~9206521
> *all gold center
> *


550


----------



## pacozloloz

HEY WOULD U TRADE CANDY BLUE SPOKES 13x7 FOR SUM 13x7 72 SPOKE CENTER GOLD DAYTONS


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 8 2007, 07:53 PM~9186756
> *you got any of those swept Mclean knockoff spinners? If so how much shipped to 85043?
> *



:uh:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

hey bro how much for some13S gold lip, biege dish, orange spoke.gold knock off...pm me please!


----------



## ELO408WEST

How for these 13x7 to 95122 with black 2 prong knock off


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Nov 13 2007, 09:21 PM~9222728
> *How for these 13x7 to 95122  with black 2 prong knock off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres 95122 at 650


----------



## cali

how much for 13x7 to 54452 wisconsin.........


----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 14 2007, 12:01 AM~9223863
> *wheres  95122  at      650
> *


You sell tires with the rims? If you do how much for a set of four all black rims like these for a 95 fleetwood? Shipped to 77035.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cali_@Nov 14 2007, 05:27 AM~9224452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 13x7 to 54452 wisconsin.........
> *


480 shiped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Nov 14 2007, 12:07 PM~9226654
> *You sell tires with the rims? If you do how much for a set of four all black rims like these for a 95 fleetwood? Shipped to 77035.
> *


670 like those but i dont sell tires


----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 14 2007, 12:48 PM~9226967
> *670  like those  but i dont  sell  tires
> *


Ok how do you accept payment and how long will it take to get them? Also what comes with the rims? adapter. Also I think I need a 14x6 in the back because i have a fleetwood 1995. LMK PM me.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Nov 14 2007, 01:47 PM~9227410
> *Ok how do you accept payment and how long will it take to get them? Also what comes with the rims? adapter. Also I think I need a 14x6 in the back because i have a fleetwood 1995. LMK PM me.
> *


MONEY GRAM///PAYPAL(ADD 20.00 ) US POST OFFICE MONEY ORDER

YES EVERYTHING THING WITH IT KOFFS/APTER/A TOOLL 2WEEKS THEN THERE DONE


----------



## ELO408WEST

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 14 2007, 12:01 AM~9223863
> *wheres  95122  at      650
> *


95122= San Jose California 408


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Nov 14 2007, 06:19 PM~9229411
> *95122=  San Jose  California      408
> *


635


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Keith you back in it doggie? I need a price on some 13's teal green front spokes and cream or light tan back spokes to 89030


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 14 2007, 07:43 PM~9230084
> *Keith you back in it doggie? I need a price on some 13's teal green front spokes and cream or light tan back spokes to 89030
> *


520 2 COLORS COST ABIT MORE


----------



## badwayz30

Can you make a half chrome and half black rim? Spokes are black with the lip of the rim black and the back of the rim chrome but their are designs in the rim that look like tears in the black. The part that has the effect looks chrome. Never seen it before so I can't give you a picture.


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

ORANGE SPOKE TAN DISH.GOLD LIP! AND GOLD KO..SHIP TO 818..91331? OR ILL PICK UP


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 14 2007, 07:37 PM~9230411
> *520  2 COLORS  COST ABIT  MORE
> *


520 shipped? That's still a good price to me. I'll hit you up real soon :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 17 2007, 01:04 PM~9248685
> *520 shipped? That's still a good price to me. I'll hit you up real soon :thumbsup:
> *


kool


----------



## DanielDucati

HOMEBOYZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: (GOLD NIPPLES ,GOLD HUB,BLACK SPOKES)
AND THE WAGON'S FOR SALE..........


----------



## kingoflacz

luvin the wheelz like the gold & white combo with the gold in the middle of the hub! but kinda more after the all gold look but want it rich like daytons(double dipped) not the china yellow gold i want chaddar nor swiss cheese  but in the pics thats dipped twice or is it like a orange anodized color ?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Anybody have any pics of candy purple rims?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Bad ass


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## liljaystr304

Hey bro i was wondering how much you guys charge for those spokes that you have posted all black. It has the black dish with the black spokes the only chrome is the nipples and knock off. I need 13's and its for a 1984 caddy fleetwood. Thanks bro

justin


----------



## HB WIRES

575 plus shippen


----------



## liljaystr304

Is that with or without tires?


> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 20 2007, 01:00 PM~9267273
> *575  plus shippen
> *


----------



## LA Style

homey you got any pics of all black spokes on chrome? lookin to pick up some 14s homey, let me know.


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by cali_@Nov 14 2007, 08:27 AM~9224452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these white spoke gold nipple, and gold K-off to toronto canada (L5N 7L3)


----------



## bmorelac

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Nov 13 2007, 09:21 PM~9222728
> *How for these 13x7 to 95122  with black 2 prong knock off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey keith, like these with chrome spinners to 21227 baltimore maryland?


----------



## azmobn06

No Mclean swept knockoff spinners??? :dunno: 
If you got any how much shipped to 85043


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Nov 20 2007, 03:39 PM~9268112
> *homey you got any pics of all black spokes on chrome? lookin to pick up some 14s homey, let me know.
> *


ive got a sets 14/7rev 500 shipied


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bmorelac_@Nov 20 2007, 05:25 PM~9268946
> *hey keith, like these with chrome spinners to 21227 baltimore maryland?
> *


740 shipied


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 20 2007, 04:55 PM~9268766
> *how much for these white spoke gold nipple, and gold K-off to toronto canada (L5N 7L3)
> *


835 to canada


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by liljaystr304_@Nov 20 2007, 01:49 PM~9267658
> *Is that with or without tires?
> *


i sell no tires


----------



## LA Style

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 21 2007, 03:21 AM~9271864
> *ive got a sets 14/7rev  500  shipied
> *


what they lookin like homey, you got pics? 

post up here or PM.. thanks


----------



## big pimpin

Homeboyz rims holding it down.....and throwing it up!!! :biggrin:










Whats up Keith!?!? Hope you are still doing good.


----------



## LA Style

check them PMs homey!!


----------



## blaklak96

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

where u located at??


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## ENOUGH SAID

PURPLE RIMS PICS ANYONE?


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 5DEUCE

money sent :biggrin:


----------



## bmorelac

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 21 2007, 12:23 AM~9271881
> *740  shipied
> *


thanks keith ill be gettin with you after christmas...paz


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 17 2007, 04:59 PM~9249352
> *HOMEBOYZ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: (GOLD NIPPLES ,GOLD HUB,BLACK SPOKES)
> AND THE WAGON'S FOR SALE..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wanna sell the rims?


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 21 2007, 12:15 PM~9274304
> *Homeboyz rims holding it down.....and throwing it up!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Keith!?!?  Hope you are still doing good.
> *


Right Click Save! LOL
Lookin good homie!


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## cloz grumpy

13x7 orange spokes shipped to 60625


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Nov 26 2007, 09:43 PM~9313341
> *13x7 orange spokes shipped to 60625
> *


500


----------



## G-TIMES 559

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE BLUE & WHITE POWDERCOATED WHEELS THAT WERE IN THIS POST??? LOOKED & CANT FIND THEM ANYMORE... ANY PICS HOMEBOYZ???


----------



## dekay24

how much for 14x6 w/blue powder coated spokes, shipped to S7J 1W3 in Canada.


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## klownin04

heres my blue spokes from keef. Thanks big dog they look great on the regal.


----------



## *New Movement Md*

All GOLD 13s shipped to 28642


----------



## BIG DAWG

Q'vo Keith?

Can you give me a price check on these but in blue to match my lac? 13x7 shipped to 78584


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 7 2007, 06:56 PM~9400414
> *Q'vo Keith?
> 
> Can you give me a price check on these but in blue to match my lac? 13x7 shipped to 78584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


220 PER WHEELS , LIKE THE ORANGE ONES


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 6 2007, 07:35 PM~9392654
> *All GOLD 13s shipped to 28642
> *


925 SHIPPED


----------



## 6Deuced

how are my wheels coming along keith???


----------



## swanginbigbodies

YO I BOUGHT SOME 14S FROM YOU BACK IN 05...2 14X7 AND 2 14X6 CHROME LIP AND SPOKES BLUE DISH,NIPPLES AND HUB... I NEED TO KNOW THE PRICE 4 JUST ONE 14X7 THE SAME WAY CUZ ONE OF THEM CRACKED RIGHT DOWN THE MIDDLE BETWEEN THE NIPPLES....


----------



## *New Movement Md*

NICE. Thanks for reply. 


TTMFT wit Ya...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Dec 8 2007, 08:42 AM~9403387
> *YO I BOUGHT SOME 14S FROM YOU BACK IN 05...2 14X7 AND 2 14X6 CHROME LIP AND SPOKES BLUE DISH,NIPPLES AND HUB... I NEED TO KNOW THE PRICE 4 JUST ONE 14X7 THE SAME WAY CUZ ONE OF THEM CRACKED RIGHT DOWN THE MIDDLE BETWEEN THE NIPPLES....
> *


WHAT BLUE


----------



## regal ryda

this is me


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 7 2007, 09:29 PM~9401445
> *925 SHIPPED
> *



Thanks...


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 9 2007, 05:16 AM~9408402
> *WHAT BLUE
> *


these are the rims


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## SIK_9D1

Looking for some 14x6 standard, dark blue hub, nipples and only the lip colored. Shipped to Ca93010 or can they be picked up?


----------



## GUS 650

how much for some 14's reversed black spokes red nipples and hub with a chrome lip???? you got tires too or just the rims???? shipped to daly city ca, 94014


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 30 2007, 10:45 AM~9340241
> *how much for 14x6 w/blue powder coated spokes, shipped to S7J 1W3 in Canada.
> *


why did my price quote get skipped? anyways,how much?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 9 2007, 09:30 PM~9413909
> *how much for some 14's reversed black spokes red nipples and hub with a chrome lip???? you got tires too or just the rims???? shipped to daly city ca, 94014
> *


670 SHIPPED,,,NO TIRES


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Dec 9 2007, 11:19 PM~9414965
> *why did my price quote get skipped? anyways,how much?
> *


WHATS PART OF CANADA YOU AT 580-630


----------



## bigpoppa323

HOW MUCH FOR SOME CENTER GOLDS WITH GOLD KNOCK OFFS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 9 2007, 09:25 PM~9413855
> *Looking for some 14x6 standard, dark blue hub, nipples and only the lip colored. Shipped to Ca93010 or can they be picked up?
> *


620 PICK UP


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bigpoppa323_@Dec 9 2007, 11:39 PM~9415127
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME CENTER GOLDS WITH GOLD KNOCK OFFS
> *


455 PICKED UP


----------



## bigpoppa323

HOW LONG DO YOU TAKE AND FORGOT TO TELL YOU I WANT 14X7'S :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Dec 9 2007, 11:34 PM~9415089-->
> 
> 
> 
> 670 SHIPPED,,,NO TIRES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-homeboyz_@Dec 9 2007, 11:34 PM~9415089
> *670 SHIPPED,,,NO TIRES
> *


for real :0 pm me your info so we can get started like in a month or so!!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bigpoppa323_@Dec 10 2007, 12:06 AM~9415306
> *HOW LONG DO YOU TAKE AND FORGOT TO TELL YOU I WANT 14X7'S :biggrin:
> *


a few days


----------



## swanginbigbodies

CAN I GET THE PRICE ON JUST ONE RIM???


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 9 2007, 11:40 PM~9415145
> *620  PICK UP
> *


 I will let you guys no. Thanks
T


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Dec 10 2007, 04:20 PM~9419878
> *CAN I GET THE PRICE ON JUST ONE RIM???
> *


do you know the ral color ????? 175 plus shipped


----------



## jtl51603

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 23 2007, 04:29 AM~7333316
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE AND THE SHIPPING COST FOR THEM TO 80916? I NEED 5 OF THEM, ISENT YOU A PM ALREADY SO GET AT ME!  GRACIAS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


14x6 rev. to 49010, ( do you know if i can fit 14x7's on a 95 sonoma, i got 13x7s now, if you know i can how much for them in 14x7?)chrome spokes and chrome knock off though


----------



## kandylac

JUST STOPPED BY TO SAY Q-VO KIETH :nicoderm:


----------



## dirty_duece

how much for a set of chrome 13x7 with black spokes shipped to 79762


----------



## rusty caprice

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 14 2007, 09:47 AM~9452499
> *how much for a set of chrome  13x7 with black spokes shipped to 79762
> *


500


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 16 2007, 01:32 AM~9463245
> *500
> *


is this with spinners & adapters


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

Whats the additional cost for adding a twisted / diamond cut / ect , spoke like above ?????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 17 2007, 10:07 AM~9469378
> *Whats the additional cost for adding a twisted / diamond cut / ect , spoke like above ?????
> *


32.50


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 16 2007, 09:40 AM~9463915
> *is this with spinners & adapters
> *


ya thats it,,,compele


----------



## 5DEUCE

got my wheels today, they look amazing, wicked work homeboyz!
thanks man
p.s. keep me posted on the 5th


----------



## My98Lincoln

Yup them sum clean wheels.... :biggrin: I might just hit u up laters...


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 5DEUCE

wheels came out nice, thanks again homeboyz, just waiting on the 5th


----------



## Six-o-two

> _Originally posted by jtl51603_@Dec 11 2007, 03:28 PM~9428157
> *14x6 rev. to 49010, ( do you know if i can fit 14x7's on a 95 sonoma,  i got 13x7s now, if you know i can how much for them in 14x7?)chrome spokes and chrome knock off though
> *


PEPSI blue is the fkn shit !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Dec 22 2007, 10:12 AM~9507881
> *PEPSI blue is the fkn shit !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG LAZY

Hey Keith, I just got back on here a week ago and Im happy to see your health is better. I need a price on some 13's without knock offs and adapters, but I need the spokes all white and everything else chrome. Let me know. Thanks homie!!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Dec 22 2007, 08:10 PM~9511027
> *Hey Keith, I just got back on here a week ago and Im happy to see your health is better. I need a price on some 13's without knock offs and adapters, but I need the spokes all white and everything else chrome. Let me know. Thanks homie!!
> *


440


----------



## Jaymeh

Sup looking for a set of 13x7 knock off's with 155/80/13 white wall all chrome dimond center shipped too 32244 and what would a extra rim and 2 prong knock off 's run thanks jayme


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 7 2007, 09:29 PM~9401439
> *220 PER WHEELS , LIKE THE ORANGE ONES
> *


 any orange anodized wheels? what they look like ?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOW MUCH FOR 13.7 REV IN METTALIC BLUE LIP,NIPPLES AND HUB ? PICKED UP


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ALSO WANT THE SPOKES DIAMOND CUT...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

TTT. LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@Oct 4 2005, 09:59 AM~3939241
> *These rims are off the hook! How much for these in 13x7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAAAAAAAAAAAAA HAAA HAA HA. now thats just silly! :cheesy: but atleast you still produce some quality wheels.....even if it is a corny-ass request! p.s. ........the first page one this topic is pretty sick. good job fellas.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Dec 22 2007, 09:12 AM~9507881
> *PEPSI blue is the fkn shit !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES! Very nice!!!!!


----------



## illegal regal

Hey keith, glad to hear your doing better.
I need a price on 5 all black 20's and/or 22's with chrome knock offs for a 01 Crown Vic. im not sure if 22's will fit, im looking for imfo.
Shipped to either 98362 WA or V8Z 4K4 BC.
Thanks homie


----------



## Beanerking1

hey kieth i need a price for one of the homies for 2 13x7 and 2 13x 5.5's in
kandy pepsi blue dish 7 spokes rest chrome shipped to az, 86401 thanks


----------



## bsandhu

eh man, need a price for 17's rev. all chrome and with powdercoated spokes..

acutlaly whts better for daily? anaodized or powdercoated


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 13 2008, 03:22 PM~9683137
> *hey kieth i need a price for one of the homies for 2 13x7 and 2 13x 5.5's in
> kandy pepsi blue dish 7 spokes rest chrome shipped to az, 86401 thanks
> *


675


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jan 13 2008, 04:15 PM~9683895
> *eh man, need a price for 17's rev. all chrome and with powdercoated spokes..
> 
> acutlaly whts better for daily? anaodized or powdercoated
> *


----------



## krome65

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 8 2005, 06:21 PM~3967404
> *:0
> *


Hey Keith, do you have a darker candy blue than this? Like A Candy Colbalt Blue?


----------



## krome65

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Jan 15 2008, 12:25 AM~9698292
> *Hey Keith, do you have a darker candy blue than this? Like A Candy Colbalt Blue?
> *


PEPIS BLUE , WHAT DO YOU WANT


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jan 13 2008, 11:58 PM~9688192
> *
> *


750 POWER COAT


----------



## krome65

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 15 2008, 12:46 AM~9698391
> *PEPIS BLUE  , WHAT DO YOU WANT
> *


Darker than Pepsi blue, but in a candy


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Jan 15 2008, 02:04 PM~9701852
> *Darker than Pepsi blue, but in a candy
> *


WWW.TIGERDRYLAC.COM RAL COLORS ITS THERE


----------



## illegal regal

Can i get a price on 5 all black 20's and/or 22's with chrome knock offs for a 01 Crown Vic. im not sure if 22's will fit, im looking for imfo.
Shipped to either 98362 WA or V8Z 4K4 BC plz


----------



## cam383rs

How much for some 13X7 burgandy spoke with silver nips, and alternate silver spoke burgandy nips, and chrome dish to Pcola,Fl. 32506? Same color as my car in my avitar. Thanks Homie.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Jan 15 2008, 09:04 PM~9705532
> *How much for some 13X7 burgandy spoke with silver nips, and alternate silver spoke burgandy nips, and chrome dish to Pcola,Fl. 32506? Same color as my car in my avitar. Thanks Homie.
> *


680


----------



## LowandBeyond

guess I can post these here. Had them since April.  





finally got them on!


----------



## krome65

How much for one rim exactly like this (14x7) shipped to blaine Washington?


----------



## edelmiro13

Need Two 14x6 rims no tires price shipped to 46227


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 22 2008, 07:27 PM~9758871
> *Need Two 14x6 rims no tires price shipped to 46227
> *



What no shipping to Indiana


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 22 2008, 07:27 PM~9758871
> *Need Two 14x6 rims no tires price shipped to 46227
> *


200


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Jan 22 2008, 05:13 PM~9757908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for one rim exactly like this (14x7) shipped to blaine Washington?
> *


235


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE

nice! how much for some 13x6 with 1'' white wall chruom?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Jan 23 2008, 09:25 PM~9768285
> *nice! how much for some 13x6 with 1'' white wall chruom?
> *


I SELL NO TIRES ....410 SHIPPED FOR THE 13/5.5


----------



## luxurylows

Lookin for a set of off color, black, red, green, anything wrong color you have sitting 14 er 13 for a cutty... just makin her flat black with spokes and juice.. Shipped to canada homie (Calgary again mr keith)


----------



## luxurylows

DOUBLE


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 23 2008, 11:41 PM~9769497
> *Lookin for a set of off color, black, red, green, anything wrong color you have sitting  14 er 13 for a cutty... just makin her flat black with spokes and juice.. Shipped to canada homie (Calgary again mr keith)
> *


sorry can help you....right off 13.7r candy blue rimm ,that it


----------



## kingoflacz

what about some wheels like this lavendar with & without chrome how much ? in 13x7


----------



## stayfresh726

do you do 20in spokes?how much for blue spoke chrome everything else


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Jan 25 2008, 12:45 AM~9779521
> *do you do 20in spokes?how much for blue spoke chrome everything else
> *


675 plus shippin


----------



## crazyfortats

How for a set of 14 x 7 rims with chrome lip and gold center with half white wires ?


----------



## impala63

How much for 4 13x7 wheels.center gold except the spokes.I want them brown.Its a saddlewood brown.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 25 2008, 06:51 PM~9784768
> *How much for 4 13x7 wheels.center gold except the spokes.I want them brown.Its a saddlewood brown.
> *


820 SHIIPED


----------



## impala63

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 25 2008, 09:00 PM~9785156
> *820 SHIIPED
> *


How long do they take to make and is all the gold the same or do you have light gold and dark gold.


----------



## EPISTOL"44"

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 16 2008, 03:13 AM~9707733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I can post these here.    Had them since April.
> *


how much you talking?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 25 2008, 08:11 PM~9785247
> *How long do they take to make and is all the gold the same or do you have light gold and dark gold.
> *


there china gold lite and usa gold dark ,, amout 90.00 more


----------



## impala63

Damm 910 shipped.Ill let you know. :biggrin:


----------



## single_pump

what about some all chrome 13's local pick up?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jan 27 2008, 01:38 AM~9794031
> *what about some all chrome 13's local pick up?
> *


275


----------



## stayfresh726

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 25 2008, 01:02 PM~9782339
> *675  plus shippin
> *


 how much would shipping be to 85635 and if i got 14s instead how much would it be for rims and shipped?


----------



## HB WIRES

520 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Jan 29 2008, 12:20 AM~9810214
> *how much would shipping be to 85635 and if i got  14s instead  how much would it be for rims and shipped?
> *


520


----------



## stayfresh726

how much is it for twisted spokes and what else besides that can you do or what other type of things do people get done


----------



## super chipper

pink it for my wife


----------



## super chipper

pink its for my wife


----------



## super chipper

pink its for my wife


----------



## super chipper

pink its for my wife


----------



## super chipper

sorry computer went crazy


----------



## BIG LAZY

TTT for Keith


----------



## BIG LAZY

TTT for Keith


----------



## super chipper

ttt


----------



## vwwomack

how much for a set of 4 all black 13"x 7" 100 spokes with chrome spokes and nipples...shipped to 27282?

i already have adaptors, knock offs...

thanks, mike

something kinda like this...
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b356/vwwomack/6df5_3.jpg


----------



## HB WIRES

540


----------



## rusty caprice

:biggrin: 

thanx again keith


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Dec 7 2007, 07:56 PM~9400414-->
> 
> 
> 
> Q'vo Keith?
> 
> Can you give me a price check on these but in blue to match my lac? 13x7 shipped to 78584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-homeboyz_@Dec 7 2007, 10:29 PM~9401439
> *220 PER WHEELS , LIKE THE ORANGE ONES
> *


Good deal! What does the price include? Just the rims? Knockoff & adapters?

What time should I expect from the time I order to the time they ship out?

And how do you receive payment?


----------



## SCLife

how much for lavender 13x7's color on outer an inner lip an spokes an the rest chrome shipped to 55433? for 92 roadmaster


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SCLife_@Feb 3 2008, 09:21 PM~9858382
> *how much for lavender 13x7's color on outer an inner lip an spokes an the rest chrome shipped to 55433?  for 92 roadmaster
> *


685


----------



## SCLife

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 3 2008, 10:42 PM~9858584
> *685
> *



thanks keith i'll get atcha hopefully tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

what would the price for somethin like this, but in 14x6s.....and can i have a quote with twisted spokes also..










what would this run also but with the color above kinda,


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by NEVER FADED_@Sep 27 2006, 03:43 PM~6256703
> *guess i'll add a few
> 
> here's the powder coated green spokes on my wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the black anodized centers going on my cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my old t/c black powder coated nipples and hubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some white powder coated spokes on my homies t/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some going on my homies 64...gold lip & spinners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres some candy blue dishes we got too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold centers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when do i get my free set keith?????
> 
> j/k,,, unless you want to send them to me.......lol
> *


guess i'll add a few more since i haven't been on in awhile.

heres a set of green anodized dishes that went on my wagon and my vert..

























heres a custom color that went on my homies old 64.


















heres the set for my cutty now, had them for well over a year, but just actually put them on the car last week.


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## babybluelack

how much for 13 x 7 rev baby blue spoke ship to new orleanse 70058


----------



## babybluelack

just the rims no spinner nuthing just rims


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by babybluelack_@Feb 7 2008, 10:47 AM~9886166
> *just the rims no spinner nuthing just rims
> *


460


----------



## HB WIRES

the best


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 4 2008, 02:39 AM~9859952
> *what would the price for somethin like this, but in 14x6s.....and can i have a quote with twisted spokes also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what would this run also but with the color above kinda,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



????????????????????????


----------



## HB WIRES

630 PLUS SHIPPIEN.....IF YOU ADD THE SPOKE MAKE 775 PLUS SHIPP THATS PINK DISH AND SPOKES


----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## zsmizle

When does the raffle start Kieth :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz




----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by NEVER FADED+Sep 27 2006, 03:43 PM~6256703-->
> 
> 
> 
> guess i'll add a few
> 
> here's the powder coated green spokes on my wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the black anodized centers going on my cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my old t/c black powder coated nipples and hubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some white powder coated spokes on my homies t/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some going on my homies 64...gold lip & spinners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres some candy blue dishes we got too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold centers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when do i get my free set keith?????
> 
> j/k,,, unless you want to send them to me.......lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEVER FADED_@Feb 6 2008, 02:07 AM~9875531
> *guess i'll add a few more since i haven't been on in awhile.
> 
> heres a set of green anodized dishes that went on my wagon and my vert..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a custom color that went on my homies old 64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the set for my cutty now, had them for well over a year, but just actually put them on the car last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



almost forgot about the purple dishes


----------



## miggy254

how much for a free set of 14x6's? iam just playin guys. thoses are some nice lincolns up above. i like that white one with the white spokes. yall do awesome work on theses rims fellaz. keep up the good work A+++++


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 13 2006, 07:15 AM~6161873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THISSHIT IS OFF THE HOOK ...GOT DAMMM..............


----------



## Beanerking1

here are my new shoes and i will take pics of them as soon as i get them on the ride too :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

how much for 3 14x6 2 14x7 capri blue with gold nipples and gold knock offs? :cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Feb 16 2008, 01:12 PM~9957977
> *how much for 3 14x6 2 14x7  capri blue with gold nipples and gold knock offs?  :cheesy:
> *


925.00 THATS BLUE SPOKES


----------



## crawley

hey homeboyz,whats the price on 13x7 rev with lambergini orange spokes and complete dish ive got the paint code-ppg if you need it ..shipped to 89012 thanks..


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by crawley_@Feb 18 2008, 02:31 AM~9968933
> *hey homeboyz,whats the price on 13x7 rev with lambergini orange spokes and complete dish ive got the paint code-ppg if you need it ..shipped to 89012 thanks..
> *


620


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@Oct 4 2005, 09:59 AM~3939241
> *These rims are off the hook! How much for these in 13x7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u got any other lv color material?


----------



## thirtymax

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 15 2008, 01:28 AM~9947564
> *THISSHIT IS OFF THE HOOK ...GOT DAMMM..............
> *


how much 4 rims tires like this but crome where the white is.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Feb 20 2008, 12:13 AM~9984423
> *how much 4 rims tires like this but crome where the white is.
> *


620 PLUS SHIPPEN


----------



## Pepper

How much for these but Teal....13x7 reverse with hardware


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Feb 21 2008, 09:30 PM~10001150
> *How much for these but Teal....13x7 reverse with hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


495.00 PLUS SHIPPEN


----------



## Pepper

oooops.....i forgot to add my zip code. how much to ship those wheels to 48135?





and can someone post a picture of something like these in Teal?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Feb 22 2008, 04:38 AM~10002933
> *oooops.....i forgot to add my zip code.    how much to ship those wheels to 48135?
> and can someone post a picture of something like these in Teal?
> *


610 THATS A MONEY ORDER COST, PAYPAL ADD 15.00


----------



## Maverick




----------



## juiced86

i need a price for a set of 13x7 rev with viper yellow dish, white spokes, gold nips hub and 2 prong straight bars..just like the wheel in the pic but i need straight bars..also how much would shipping be to louisvile ky 40218.. thanks homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Feb 15 2008, 11:17 AM~9949191
> *here are my new shoes and i will take pics of them as soon as i get them on the ride too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Feb 27 2008, 05:33 PM~10044635
> *i need a price for a set of 13x7 rev with viper yellow dish, white spokes, gold nips hub and 2 prong straight bars..just like the wheel in the pic but i need straight bars..also how much would shipping be to louisvile ky 40218..  thanks homie
> *


890 shipped


----------



## RPLCC

How much for a set of chrome 13 x 7's black spokes, black dish, chrome lip, chrome nipples and chrome hub with chrome 2 wing knock off shipped to tucson az 85710


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RPLCC_@Feb 28 2008, 09:23 AM~10049509
> *How much for a set of chrome 13 x 7's black spokes,  black dish, chrome lip, chrome nipples and chrome hub with chrome 2 wing knock off shipped to tucson az 85710
> *


685


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 24 2008, 11:58 PM~10022771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these exactly the same but with brandy wine dish shiped to 87108


----------



## juiced86

i think im gonna hold off on the yellow wheels cause i gotta get my car repainted and i want it to match so i need a price for a set of 13x7 rev with white spokes, and all gold nips, hub, dish and 2 prong straight bars shipped to louisvile ky 40218.. thanks homie


----------



## HB WIRES

890.00


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## HB WIRES

for sale 3-2-08


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## makinbakin

can you do 13x5.5 reversed???? if so how much for all chrome with a black dish with adapters, chrome 2 bar knockoffs, and lead hammer shipped to 27370???
thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by makinbakin_@Mar 2 2008, 07:48 PM~10072777
> *can you do 13x5.5 reversed???? if so how much for all chrome with a black dish with adapters, chrome 2 bar knockoffs, and lead hammer shipped to 27370???
> thanks
> *


590


----------



## GTMILKWEED93

how much for 100 spoke 2 13x7 2 13x 5.5 all pepsi blue except chrome spokes?? shipped to 80925


----------



## HB WIRES

725


----------



## GTMILKWEED93

OK cool when i get my tax check I will be hittin you up.


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## Beanerking1

here we are in phoenix with the new shoes finally on for the show! :biggrin: 
good job kieth, i love'em


----------



## LAZYLAC

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 2 2008, 05:37 PM~10071240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey keith, how much for that shipped to chicago?


----------



## 63 ss rider

homeboyz you got any white color combinations laying around in a 13x7?


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LAZYLAC_@Mar 4 2008, 08:57 PM~10090427
> *hey keith, how much for that shipped to chicago?
> *


3 things you got to have !!! airline ticket/kalifornia chronic/ and money to take her ass shopping.....oh and fuckin cali ID......I ANIT DOWN WHEN HER SHIT, GOOD PUSSY THOGHT, BUT AM ILL RIGHT..


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Mar 4 2008, 08:01 PM~10090459
> *homeboyz you got any white color combinations laying around in a 13x7?
> *


----------



## Beanerking1

here are what i had done homie :biggrin: 
good job kieth, i love'em  
chiilin in Phoenix at the show


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Mar 5 2008, 11:53 AM~10094900
> *
> *


NOPE NOT WHITE,,,SORRY JUST ORDER THEM


----------



## luizg69

how much for this .ship to 97123?


----------



## HB WIRES

530


----------



## rolo-lolow

i need to know if 14x7 will fit my chevy silverado 2001 if so how much shipped to 34470 and if you sell wide whites how much for a package if they dont fit what size do i need and and how much to 34470 with wide whites thanks


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 4 2008, 09:17 PM~10090583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this to me @ 76548


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 9 2008, 07:20 PM~10129178
> *how much for this to me @ 76548
> *


like 820 gold has when up what up in the price


----------



## Wizzard

How much for theese, all chrome with kandy lime green spokes and gold nipples and shipping to Sweden (europe)?


----------



## vwwomack




----------



## BATMAN87

I GOT MY FIRST SET IN 2003 ILL BE GETTIN ANOTHER SET SOON


----------



## BATMAN87

HOW MUCH FOR ALL CHROME 13'S WITH PURPLE NIPPLES AND TWO PRONG SHIPPED TO LOUISVILLE KY 40272


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Mar 17 2008, 07:51 PM~10192170
> *HOW MUCH FOR ALL CHROME 13'S WITH PURPLE NIPPLES AND TWO PRONG SHIPPED TO LOUISVILLE KY 40272
> *


520 shipped


----------



## BATMAN87

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 18 2008, 12:03 PM~10196692
> *520 shipped
> *


ANY PICS?


----------



## regal ryda

need a new hammer shipped to 76548


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 2 2008, 03:21 PM~10071182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 2,14x7 & 2,14x6 like these red color spokes but with red dish & chrome lip ship 2 97301?


----------



## HB WIRES

690


----------



## BATMAN87

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 18 2008, 12:03 PM~10196692
> *520 shipped
> *


SORRY I MEAN PURPLE SPOKES 13'S TO 40272


----------



## HB WIRES

525


----------



## steadytee

how much for all chrome 17-8 shipped to 43608


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

do you sell know off chips?

if so do you have any ones to go with a brown car?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by steadytee_@Mar 20 2008, 10:43 PM~10219420
> *how much for all chrome 17-8 shipped to 43608
> *


480


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 20 2008, 07:57 PM~10218475
> *690
> *


hey bro on those 2 14x7 & 2 14x6 red spokes & red dish,how much if i wanna go red lip,spokes & chrome dish ship to 97301?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mr_Suavecito64_@Mar 21 2008, 03:00 PM~10224381
> *hey bro on those 2 14x7 & 2 14x6 red spokes & red dish,how much if i wanna go red lip,spokes & chrome dish ship to 97301?
> *


same price


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 21 2008, 09:49 AM~10222161
> *do you sell know off chips?
> 
> if so do you have any ones to go with a brown car?
> *


????


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 21 2008, 09:49 AM~10222161
> *do you sell knock off chips?
> 
> if so do you have any ones to go with a brown car?
> *


????


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

double post


----------



## CO2CA

PM SENT.


----------



## Ren

Can you match paint?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 24 2008, 02:42 AM~10240089
> *Can you match paint?
> *


lets see


----------



## NS_Xikanita

First of all, you build some nice wheels homez. I'm looking at getting some 13 x 7's, jet black powder coated dish and hub with gold nipples and gold spokes with some 2 way gold knock offs. Shipped to Nor Cal, zip 95376.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NS_Xikanita_@Mar 28 2008, 11:48 AM~10277285
> *First of all, you build some nice wheels homez. I'm looking at getting some 13 x 7's, jet black powder coated dish and hub with gold nipples and gold spokes with some 2 way gold knock offs. Shipped to Nor Cal, zip 95376.
> *


890


----------



## suav3

what can you do for all gold daytons shipped out to toronto ??


----------



## suav3

what can you do for all gold daytons shipped out to toronto ??


----------



## suav3

what can you do for all gold daytons shipped out to toronto ??


----------



## FIRME80

JUSTII LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB!!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by suav3_@Mar 28 2008, 07:15 PM~10280119
> *what can you do for all gold daytons shipped out to toronto ??
> *


2600.00


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 28 2008, 11:56 PM~10282099
> *2600.00
> *


wat about all gold chinas shipped to texas


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 29 2008, 12:00 AM~10282116
> *wat about all gold chinas shipped to texas
> *


IF I CAN FIND 940...13 OR 14


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 29 2008, 12:08 AM~10282153
> *IF  I CAN  FIND  940...13  OR 14
> *


13


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 29 2008, 01:12 AM~10282313
> *13
> *


if you want them let me know


----------



## trevell253

hey what up i was wondering how much for 4 13*7 all chrome deepdish with 2 prong swoop style spinner with a maroon dayton style eagles on them and adaptors for a 84 cutlass shipped to 98580 in wa oh yea i want either og wires or homeboyz wires which ones look the best thanks email me or pm me


----------



## HB WIRES

350


----------



## Dylante63

ever find anything out about matching that color of my lac??


----------



## SHADY64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 10:06 AM~3909728
> *
> *


how much for the blue in 13x7???


----------



## SHADY64




----------



## SHADY64

pm me!!!


----------



## SHADY64

or these in all chrome??


----------



## SHADY64




----------



## SHADY64




----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 31 2008, 05:58 PM~10301165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


470 THATS TWO COLORS


----------



## trevell253

hey what up homeboy i was wondering how much for 4 13*7 all chrome deepdish with 2 prong swoop style spinner with a maroon dayton style eagles on them ( i dont like the og eagles) and adaptors for a 84 cutlass shipped to 98580 in wa oh yea i want og wires thanks email me or pm me


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by trevell253_@Apr 1 2008, 06:32 PM~10310969
> *hey what up homeboy i was wondering how much for 4 13*7 all chrome deepdish with 2 prong swoop style spinner with a maroon dayton style eagles on them ( i dont like the og eagles) and adaptors for a 84 cutlass shipped to 98580 in wa oh yea i want  og wires  thanks email me or pm me
> *



360.00 SHIPPED BUT NO EAGALS


----------



## Karma502

How much for these 13x7 with chrome straight 2 prongs shipped to 40213 Louisville,Ky


----------



## trevell253

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 1 2008, 11:47 PM~10313557
> *360.00 SHIPPED  BUT NO EAGALS
> *


sounds cool but why no eagles what can i get or where can i get the eagles and how can i pay or whatever


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Karma502_@Apr 2 2008, 05:26 PM~10319566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for these 13x7 with chrome straight 2 prongs shipped to 40213 Louisville,Ky
> *


675


----------



## 98LOWLINC

thanx keef  



and i took some random pics with the linc


----------



## krome65

Hey Keith, how much for a set of 13x7 rev with this color blue spokes and dish with a chrome lip shipped to 98230? Also, how much just for the colored spokes? Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Apr 3 2008, 05:46 PM~10328568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Keith, how much for a set of 13x7 rev with this color blue spokes and dish with a chrome lip shipped to 98230? Also, how much just for the colored spokes? Thanks
> *


500..SPOKES AND 640 SPOKES AND DISH


----------



## pontiac64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 23 2008, 11:56 AM~9763571
> *235
> *


----------



## pontiac64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 23 2008, 11:56 AM~9763571
> *235
> *


the rim is post 531 in this fest thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by pontiac64_@Apr 6 2008, 08:41 PM~10351043
> *the rim is post 531 in this fest thanks
> *


shipped to the usa, but gold has charge now 30.00 more


----------



## redtahoe

hey my dude i need a set of 13's for my 90 linc its like a baby blue so i was thinking blue dish blue hub whites spokes how much shipped to 02842


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by redtahoe_@Apr 6 2008, 10:26 PM~10352042
> *hey my dude i need a set of 13's for my 90 linc its like a baby blue so i was thinking blue dish blue hub whites spokes how much shipped to 02842
> *


735


----------



## pimpala6462

how much for some all gold 13's (usa dark gold) shiped to 87108


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Apr 7 2008, 09:02 PM~10360527
> *how much for some all gold 13's (usa dark gold) shiped to 87108
> *


930 shipped


----------



## kashflow

i need some 14's with the dark blue hub,small back spokes and the first half of the lip shipped to 98178.


----------



## krome65

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 4 2008, 12:08 AM~10331908
> *500..SPOKES  AND 640  SPOKES AND DISH
> *


 Hey Keith, My homeboy Aaron is trying to call you on ordering up these wheels but cant get ahold of you, do you have a new number?


----------



## maestro_619

need some 13's with white spokes and champagne niples an hubs, price?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Apr 9 2008, 11:17 PM~10379194
> *Hey Keith, My homeboy Aaron is trying to call you on ordering up these wheels but cant get ahold of you, do you have a new number?
> *


909-609-9813


----------



## impalacustom70

how much for triple gold zeniths 13x7 to new mexico


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by impalacustom70_@Apr 10 2008, 03:41 PM~10384121
> *how much for triple gold zeniths 13x7 to new mexico
> *


i dont sell zenith


----------



## impalacustom70

ok


----------



## schatt83

homeboyz how much for a set of 4 2 prong knockoffs with the slight curve and a hammer for it


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by schatt83_@Apr 13 2008, 07:53 PM~10408281
> *homeboyz how much for a set of 4 2 prong knockoffs with the slight curve and a hammer for it
> *


110 shipped


----------



## Dylante63

how much are center gold 13's going for right now homeboyz??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Apr 16 2008, 11:02 AM~10429972
> *how much are center gold 13's going for right now homeboyz??
> *


499.99


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

gold hub , black spokes , gold nipples , black wheel , gold lip 13.7 rev.


----------



## NM505

HOW MUCH FOR 13;7 REV GOLD NIPPLES, GOLD HUB,GOLD 2 WING KO,ALL WHITE SPOKES SHIPPED TO 87105 THANXS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NM505_@Apr 22 2008, 03:29 PM~10478086
> *HOW MUCH FOR 13;7 REV GOLD NIPPLES, GOLD HUB,GOLD 2 WING KO,ALL WHITE SPOKES  SHIPPED TO 87105 THANXS
> *


775


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 2 2008, 03:21 PM~10071182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro how much for the same exact thing like this white spokes gold niples shipped 2 97301.


----------



## HB WIRES

620


----------



## benz88

don't mind the snow, it was nice lastnight when i came home and woke up to frozen rain/snow.


----------



## Vayzfinest

u got any pics of gold spokes and KO, white nips and hub?

or any other white and gold combo


----------



## 82regalLimited

How much would it be for just the spokes and knock offs painted 13x7 live in Moreno valley by Riverside. Can you get me the rims also and just do the job at once?


----------



## 82regalLimited

100 Spoke


----------



## Scr8pn

HOMEBOYZ recall check for leaky spokes. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407024
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407188


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Scr8pn_@Apr 30 2008, 04:50 PM~10544765
> *HOMEBOYZ recall check for leaky spokes.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407024
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407188
> *


your the girlfriend right


----------



## CoupeDTS

Ever get any pictures of any dark blue colors you have done? Not the pepsi blue. I cant order without seeing some. Friend of mine got the wrong shade of color from you so I wanna see the color before I spend $500+ :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

This color might work. Is this powdercoat or paint? I prefer powder coat. Something darker than pepsi blue


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 3 2008, 08:24 PM~10569407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color might work. Is this powdercoat or paint?  I prefer powder coat.  Something darker than pepsi blue
> *


power coat


----------



## AL FEDERATIONS

hey how much for some 13-7 wires powder coated black the lip,nipples,hub,and knock off :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by AL FEDERATIONS_@May 3 2008, 09:34 PM~10569809
> *hey how much for some 13-7 wires powder coated black the lip,nipples,hub,and knock off :biggrin:
> *


720


----------



## Mixteco

*
HOMEBOYZ! How much would something like this cost me? Shipped to 33870, FLA
*


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@May 5 2008, 12:14 AM~10576920
> *
> HOMEBOYZ! How much would something like this cost me? Shipped to 33870, FLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ZENITHS I DONT SELL THEM......CHINAS 480


----------



## Mixteco

*so $480 (tools/accessories included?) 14x7's gold nipples, gold hub? shipped to 33870, FL*


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@May 5 2008, 06:49 PM~10582931
> *so $480 (tools/accessories included?) 14x7's gold nipples, gold hub? shipped to 33870, FL
> *


PAYPAL FEES ADD 12.00 AND HAMMER 15.00


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

how much for a set of 13's with 2 wing knock out pick up


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 5 2008, 09:50 PM~10585088
> *how much for a set of 13's with 2 wing knock out pick up
> *


285


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Scr8pn_@Apr 30 2008, 04:50 PM~10544765
> *HOMEBOYZ recall check for leaky spokes.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407024
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407188
> *


 :uh: fuck you people need to shut the fuck up. 

A) first post never said who he bought the rims from, for all we know they could be daytons...

B) geterlow is a chump anyways. hes going at it the wrong way. what he should do is not bitch about $10 to take the tire off and actually do his own investigating before acting like a kid.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 5 2008, 09:53 PM~10585115
> *285
> *


do you carry the tire's also


----------



## HB WIRES

na !! ill point to the pep boyz in pomona


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 5 2008, 09:53 PM~10585115
> *285
> *



pm your address so i can pick them up or have one of members pick them up for me


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 6 2008, 01:18 PM~10590083
> *pm your address so i can pick them up or have one of members pick them up for me
> *


909 6099813


----------



## evil_grrl

do you warranty your wheels?


----------



## SOLO1

I'm gonna put my 2 cent's in about the leaky rims topics. You get what you pay for if you want the best pay for them. Buy some D's or Z's. HOMEBOYZ is trying to make a living. As many set of rim's that i've ever owned NO ONE HAS EVER WARNNTY ARIME FOR ME. So let's all be adult about this. Im on your side HOMEBOYZ :thumbsup:


----------



## RootBeer Rider




----------



## chickenhawk

how much for 15x8 and 14x7 which sets cheaper? reverse chrome with 6 lug adapter?


----------



## Str8crazy80

Do you have any pic.'s of OLIVE colored rims done??


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 6 2008, 05:45 AM~10095301
> *here are what i had done homie :biggrin:
> good job kieth, i love'em
> chiilin in Phoenix at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice ride homie just wondering what size tyres and rim you got on the back of that caddy so it dont rub the guard?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Huggies

I heard powdercoating dayton's is really expensive... what about powdercoated dish and hub on 14 inch D's?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@May 13 2008, 06:32 AM~10642605
> *I heard powdercoating dayton's is really expensive...  what about powdercoated dish and hub on 14 inch D's?
> *


sorry i can help you there


----------



## Huggies

You don't sell D's anymore?


----------



## Str8crazy80

i guess not :dunno:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@May 13 2008, 02:34 PM~10645927
> *You don't sell D's anymore?
> *


nope


----------



## Str8crazy80

that sucks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 09:13 PM~10649998
> *that sucks
> *


DAYTONS( OHIO) TO BUSY MAKIN DEALS OUT THE BACK DOOR,,,HELL CALL THEM,MAYBE THEY HOOK YOU UP


----------



## double cheese

how much for white rim and hub 13x7 shipped to canada v4n5t9


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by double cheese_@May 14 2008, 12:40 AM~10651438
> *how much for white rim and hub 13x7 shipped to canada v4n5t9
> *


660


----------



## loquehay

how much for a set 14x7 gold lip & gold cross lace shipped to 92115


----------



## 505LOW

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 2 2008, 03:21 PM~10071182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE FIRST RIMS IN 13'S THE GOLD AND WHITE SPOKES SHIPPED TO 87031


----------



## HB WIRES

790


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 3 2008, 09:24 PM~10569407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 nice


----------



## loquehay

> _Originally posted by 505LOW_@May 15 2008, 06:04 AM~10660054
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE FIRST RIMS  IN 14'sTHE GOLD AND WHITE SPOKES & GOLD LIP SHIPPED TO 92115
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by loquehay_@May 14 2008, 07:01 PM~10657211
> *how much for a set 14x7 gold lip & gold cross lace shipped to 92115
> *


no cross laces


----------



## folkster34

I will be doing buisness with u soon! Did u see that topic I posted up with that cadi on those all solid black wires, that's wat I'm looking to get, I will pm u when I'm ready!


----------



## benz88

heres a shot of the ones keith made me. thanks keith


----------



## evilcamino

Do you have any green 13s ready to ship?


----------



## evilcamino




----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@May 19 2008, 11:34 AM~10687217
> *Do you have any green 13s ready to ship?
> *


not ready,,a few days maybe


----------



## westside66

WESTIDE C.C. Los Angeles, jus stoppin by


----------



## evilcamino

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 19 2008, 11:36 AM~10687227
> *not  ready,,a  few days  maybe
> *


 :thumbsup: Just Lemme know...


----------



## shortydoowop138

How much for a set of 16" gold, 100 spoke, chrome lip/hub rims? I'm in 92277 but can drive to LA for pickup.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

THIS GUY DOES REALLY GOOD BUISNESS I BOUGHT SOME HUBS TALKED TO HIM WHEN I SENT THE MONEY TWO DAYS LATER MY HUBS WHERE DELIVERED TO MY HOUSE SO BIG UPS TO HOMEBOYZ................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco+May 12 2008, 08:57 PM~10640616-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a nice ride homie just wondering what size tyres and rim you got on the back of that caddy so it dont rub the guard?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eyeneff_@May 23 2008, 12:35 PM~10721176
> *Do you still have to grind for 13x5.5?
> *



13x7 front and 13x5.5's back. with 155/80's all the way around, i still cut the skirts for clearence when i had my 13x7's before jucing it.
thank you about the car too. its getting a makeover without a top next! :biggrin:


----------



## solowrider

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 23 2007, 03:29 AM~7333316
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE AND THE SHIPPING COST FOR THEM TO 80916? I NEED 5 OF THEM, ISENT YOU A PM ALREADY SO GET AT ME!  GRACIAS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY what color r theses blue ???what color blue ??


----------



## solowrider

> _Originally posted by solowrider_@Jun 3 2008, 11:03 PM~10792892
> *HEY  what color r theses blue ???what color blue ??
> *


how much shiped to 60402????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by solowrider_@Jun 3 2008, 09:04 PM~10792902
> *how much shiped to 60402????
> *


630


----------



## solowrider

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 3 2008, 11:56 PM~10793432
> *630
> *


what color is this considered ??? is it like a pesi blue??? 630 shiped


----------



## solowrider

> _Originally posted by solowrider_@Jun 3 2008, 11:58 PM~10793454
> *what color is this considered ??? is it like a pesi blue??? 630 shiped
> *


this is idozed .. or painted???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by solowrider_@Jun 3 2008, 09:58 PM~10793454
> *what color is this considered ??? is it like a pesi blue??? 630 shiped
> *


thats reg candy blue , power coat


----------



## solowrider

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 4 2008, 12:08 AM~10793545
> *thats reg  candy  blue  ,  power  coat
> *


hey i m looking for idozed to fit this car


----------



## evilcamino

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 19 2008, 11:36 AM~10687227
> *not  ready,,a  few days  maybe
> *


Do you have any green yet?? Or do you pretty much just build per order?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jun 4 2008, 04:06 PM~10799312
> *Do you have any green yet?? Or do you pretty much just build per order?
> *


 BUILTH TO ORDER I JUST SOLD THE ONES I HAD


----------



## solowrider

> _Originally posted by solowrider_@Jun 4 2008, 12:50 AM~10793909
> *hey i m looking for idozed to fit this car
> *


hey honeboy i am looking for a blue to fit the car on my profile can u help


----------



## HB WIRES

CANDY BLUE


----------



## solowrider

hey what color is this rims i have on car


----------



## solowrider




----------



## HB WIRES

DOULBE CANDY BLUE....


----------



## 76monte1

have any pics of some black cherry one's


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 5 2008, 08:38 PM~10809494
> *have any pics of some black cherry one's
> *


----------



## 76monte1

price on four shipped to 55021 mn


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 6 2008, 04:07 PM~10815119
> *price on  four shipped to 55021 mn
> *


550


----------



## 76monte1

thanks


----------



## 76monte1

is that price for 13's or 14????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 7 2008, 12:00 PM~10819095
> *is that price for 13's or 14????
> *


your choice


----------



## 76monte1

thanks i might be getting a set of tru spoke's :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## johndukes

how much for a set of 13x7 rev all 2008 ecalade navy blue and chrome spokes and nipples and navy blue chrome and blue rim.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by johndukes_@Jun 11 2008, 10:44 AM~10846001
> *how much for a set of 13x7 rev all 2008 ecalade navy blue and chrome spokes and nipples and navy blue chrome and blue rim.
> *


720 SHIPPED


----------



## pontiac64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 23 2008, 11:56 AM~9763571
> *235
> *


----------



## pontiac64

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Jan 22 2008, 06:13 PM~9757908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for one rim exactly like this (14x7) shipped to blaine Washington?
> *


hey keith this is the rim, looks like black cherry


----------



## OLDSKOOL79




----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by pontiac64_@Jun 11 2008, 01:27 PM~10847384
> *hey keith this is the rim, looks like black cherry
> *


GOT IT


----------



## streetrider

Need a set like these in 13x7 Rev., 2 prong straight ear k/o......Root beer brown or Chocolate?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 14 2008, 10:47 PM~10872016
> *Need a set like these in 13x7 Rev., 2 prong straight ear k/o......Root beer brown or Chocolate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got it


----------



## majikmike0118

do you have a pink kandy powder coat?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 15 2008, 04:47 PM~10875117
> *do you have a pink kandy powder coat?
> *


RASSBERRY


----------



## 206ness

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 15 2008, 11:39 AM~10873781
> *got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIce color....strange the popularity as of late?????


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 15 2008, 08:30 PM~10875295
> *RASSBERRY
> *



do you have any pics?


----------



## KadillakKing

thnx homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## samoa

> How much for 2 14x7's and 2 14x6's like these but in thi color green shipped to 92139?


----------



## HB WIRES

THE COLOR ITS DARKER THATS A LITE GREEN


----------



## carlito77

> _Originally posted by cali_@Nov 14 2007, 05:27 AM~9224452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 13x7 to 33334 Ft.Lauderdale Florida
> *


----------



## carlito77

^^^^^ Damn Messed that up those rims in 13x7 to 33334 Ft.Lauderdale


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 18 2008, 12:47 PM~10897057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thnx homie.....  :biggrin:
> *


how much for a set shipped to 55021mn


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 19 2008, 08:16 PM~10909891
> *how much for a set shipped to 55021mn
> *


580


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Jun 19 2008, 03:51 PM~10907961
> *^^^^^ Damn Messed that up those rims in 13x7 to 33334 Ft.Lauderdale
> *


530


----------



## KadillakKing

anyone know where i can get sum engravin done on sum rims... sum one reliable dat does good work. i'm located in Sc


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 3 2008, 08:24 PM~10569407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color might work. Is this powdercoat or paint?  I prefer powder coat.  Something darker than pepsi blue
> *


this one!!???


----------



## krome65

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 22 2008, 04:00 PM~10926714
> *this one!!???
> *


Keith, This is the color that my homeboy Aaron was trying to explain to you. You just did a set of rims for him all chrome with blue spokes and dish with chrome lip.


----------



## 7eightmonte

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 10:27 AM~3909452
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO SEE MY WORK ,,,,SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE POST UP  THANKS
> *


Im looking for some 13's. Black spokes and the rest chrome, for my 78 monte. how much? im in Fontana,


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 7eightmonte_@Jun 23 2008, 09:28 PM~10937169
> *Im looking for some 13's. Black spokes and the rest chrome, for my 78 monte. how much? im in Fontana,
> *


call me 909 6099813


----------



## qaybee

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: YES SIR I GOT MY SET TODAY..MEET WITH KEITH @ ONTARIO MILLS MALLS..I GOT A SET OF CHROME HUB/ALL GOLD CENTER 13-7..I PLAN 2 PUT THEM ON MY 86 CUTTY SUPREME..GOT THEM FOR $480..REAL NICE PRICE..EEEYYYY KEITH IT WAS WORTH DA HOUR LONG WAIT IF U READING THIS..I WILL POST PIC'S SOON..I PM'ED HOMEBOYZ YESTERDAY..MEET WITH THEM TODAY..GOT MY WHEEL W/GOLD CURVED 2 PRONG KNOCKOFF & ADAPTER'S..IT WAS WORHT DA DRIVE..SO IF ANYBODY LOCAL & NEED A GOOD SET OF CHINAS FÓ DA RIGHT PRICE..F**K WIT HOMEBOYZ WIRE WHEELS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by qaybee_@Jun 24 2008, 11:08 PM~10945722
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  YES SIR I GOT MY SET TODAY..MEET WITH KEITH @ ONTARIO MILLS MALLS..I GOT A SET OF CHROME HUB/ALL GOLD CENTER 13-7..I PLAN 2 PUT THEM ON MY 86 CUTTY SUPREME..GOT THEM FOR $480..REAL NICE PRICE..EEEYYYY KEITH IT WAS WORTH DA HOUR LONG WAIT IF U READING THIS..I WILL POST PIC'S SOON..I PM'ED HOMEBOYZ YESTERDAY..MEET WITH THEM TODAY..GOT MY WHEEL W/GOLD CURVED 2 PRONG KNOCKOFF & ADAPTER'S..IT WAS WORHT DA DRIVE..SO IF ANYBODY LOCAL & NEED A GOOD SET OF CHINAS FÓ DA RIGHT PRICE..F**K WIT HOMEBOYZ WIRE WHEELS
> *


RIGHT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

my boy wants to know how much shipped to 95351

14x7 and 13x7


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 4 2008, 09:17 PM~10090583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH ARE THESE WITH A GOLD LIP. GOLD KNOCK.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 25 2008, 03:24 PM~10950252
> *my boy wants to know how much shipped to 95351
> 
> 14x7 and 13x7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


700 shippied


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 25 2008, 03:58 PM~10950488
> *HOW MUCH ARE THESE WITH A GOLD LIP. GOLD KNOCK.
> *


230 a wheeel


----------



## GUS 650

Strangers Wish


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

How much for these with tires/KO's and mounted on my 96 fleet? I am in S.D. so I would drive up to where you are at.


----------



## Rolling Chevys

hey homie how many spokes do the 13's come in? got any 72 spokes 13's?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 1 2008, 01:46 PM~10990468
> *hey homie how many spokes do the 13's come in?  got any 72 spokes 13's?
> *


100 spoke sorry


----------



## Rolling Chevys

thats cool. still like what you offer. i know we'll be talking soon


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by pontiac64_@Jun 11 2008, 01:27 PM~10847384
> *hey keith this is the rim, looks like black cherry
> *


is that 14/7


----------



## voodoochassis

got my wheels today thanks homeboyz look great


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 3 2008, 02:07 PM~11007080
> *is  that 14/7
> *


call me


----------



## Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 25 2008, 01:19 AM~10945797
> *RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same 13x7 do they come with the knock off? Shipped to Oklahoma 73523


----------



## HB WIRES

570.00


----------



## BIG MARC

> How much for 2 14x7's and 2 14x6's like these but in thi color green shipped to 92139?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for something in this color.Seafoam or Seafrost Green Metallic but I want the hub,nipples and front lip 1 1/2" bacc or whatever the measurement is to the first indent,everything else chrome.
Click to expand...


----------



## hydromaniacs

How much for the 13x7 Candy Red Wheels gold nipple and hub...

I do not need adapters and a crank only the rims

and shipped to germany 29683


----------



## Pepper

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Feb 21 2008, 09:30 PM~10001150
> *How much for these but Teal....13x7 reverse with hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can i still get these to 48135? with hardware/ chrome 2bar?

is it still $610?


----------



## Pepper

This Teal color to be exact. :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Jul 15 2008, 10:44 AM~11093507
> *This Teal color to be exact.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that must of the awhile 660.00 on those i have in candy teal..


----------



## Pepper

lets see um...im ready to buy if they match.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 15 2008, 12:43 PM~11094558
> *that  must  of the awhile 660.00  on  those  i  have  in candy teal..
> *


----------



## Pepper

if i can get this color....its on


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

Here you go homie, I called you about these rims but this is exactly what I want, same color and knock off, lip,dish red, chrome niples, hub, laces. $520 through Money Order?


----------



## HB WIRES

yes sir


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Jul 16 2008, 10:59 AM~11103119
> *if i can get this color....its on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope dont have it


----------



## Pepper

:0 :tears: :tears:


----------



## DIMECASH




----------



## Alejndo72

HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 GOLD CENTER/ CHROME 2 BAR, SHIPPED TO 30721


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Alejndo72_@Jul 22 2008, 08:50 PM~11154728
> *HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 GOLD CENTER/ CHROME 2 BAR, SHIPPED TO 30721
> *


580 shipped


----------



## mrhazelj

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 10:02 AM~3909706
> *SO THERE YOU GO,JUDGE FOR YOUR SELF.......IVE BEEN DOING THIS TYPE OF WORK FOR OVER 10 YEARS!!----------------------------TO AUSTIN  LIKE 28 PER WHEEL  110 ,THATS WITH INSURENCE
> *



i want that exact color in the middle copper. the same as my 78 tbird


----------



## peter cruz

*
Keith, I hope all is well or at least as good as it can be for now. Either way Homie? Thank God. How about a set of bowtie chips $ call me you should have my #.*
 :nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 22 2008, 11:14 PM~11156032
> *580  shipped
> *


would it be the same with a chrome hub and gold knock off?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2008, 01:02 PM~11207201
> *would it be the same with a chrome hub and gold knock off?
> *


560


----------



## 06CANYON

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 11:30 AM~3909483
> *MORE
> *


how much for the orange white and chrome 13s shipped to 70072 rims and tires


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Jul 31 2008, 09:53 PM~11230772
> *how much for the orange white and chrome 13s shipped to 70072 rims and tires
> *


I DONT SELL TIRES


----------



## 06CANYON

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 1 2008, 02:42 PM~11235450
> *I  DONT SELL  TIRES
> *


ok how much for the orange white and chrome rims u got on this page


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Aug 1 2008, 03:59 PM~11236782
> *ok how much for the orange white and chrome rims u got on this page
> *


WHERE??


----------



## 06CANYON

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 1 2008, 10:25 PM~11238920
> *WHERE??
> *










this they on the first page and r this 13


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Aug 2 2008, 08:51 AM~11241018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this they on the first page and r  this 13
> *


575 PLUS SHIPPEN


----------



## 06CANYON

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 2 2008, 05:56 PM~11243086
> *575  PLUS SHIPPEN
> *


how much is shippen to 70072


----------



## sand1

solid gold 13s shipped to 85040


----------



## -Immortal-

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 3 2008, 10:37 AM~11245959
> *solid gold 13s shipped to 85040
> *


 wow thats going to be expensive!!
might be a very soft wheel too!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Aug 2 2008, 07:25 PM~11243681
> *how much is shippen to 70072
> *


670 shipped


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 3 2008, 08:37 AM~11245959
> *solid gold 13s shipped to 85040
> *


??????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 4 2008, 02:18 PM~11256489
> *??????
> *


820


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup homeboyz,

Sent you a pm.


----------



## balayj5

How much for a set of 13" Krandy brandywine spokes and outer lip shipped to 79924?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by balayj5_@Aug 6 2008, 08:20 PM~11279706
> *How much for a set of 13" Krandy brandywine spokes and outer lip shipped to 79924?
> *


650


----------



## 83's Finest




----------



## cornbreadscaddy

could u pm me a price on a center gold 13x7 shipped to 45039 i only need one dont need adaptors or knock offs


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Aug 8 2008, 05:03 PM~11296662
> *could u pm me a price on a center gold 13x7 shipped to 45039 i only need one dont need adaptors or knock offs
> *


175


----------



## DEWEY

hey homeboyz can u color match hot hues copper sunset color for a set of 13's everything that color but i want chrome lip and spinner and do u have anypics of the color (sunburnt orange)


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Aug 9 2008, 08:48 AM~11300270
> *hey homeboyz can u color match hot hues copper sunset color for a set of 13's everything that color but i want chrome lip and spinner and do u have anypics of the color (sunburnt orange)
> *


----------



## DEWEY

hey homeboyz can u color match hot hues copper sunset color for a set of 13's everything that color but i want chrome lip and spinner and do u have anypics of the color (sunburnt orange)



> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 10 2008, 11:21 AM~11305808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good how much shipped to 67210


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Aug 10 2008, 10:42 AM~11306157
> *hey homeboyz can u color match hot hues copper sunset color for a set of 13's everything that color but i want chrome lip and spinner and do u have anypics of the color (sunburnt orange)
> looks good how much shipped to 67210
> *


840 its doulbe power


----------



## Level33

how much for a set of these but in yellow shipped to 76002, and about how long does it take?


----------



## 83's Finest

Hey Keith anyword on the wheels?


----------



## ihopthode

i need a price on a set of 13'7 tangerine orange rims with assissories and possible tires also


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Aug 10 2008, 11:54 PM~11312350
> *how much for a set of these but in yellow shipped to 76002, and about how long does it take?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1050 shipped 3-4 weeks


----------



## jugador63777

:cheesy: how much 13x7 black and chrome like the ones that look like a chekers to 33461


----------



## ihopthode

hey keith i need a price on a set of 13'7 rims painted a tangerine orange on the outer lip and orange nippels and back cover shipped to 86401 AZ


----------



## My98Lincoln

SUP HOMEBOYS, hEY WHAT CITY ARE YOU LOCATED AT, AM RECENTLY IN CALI WORING BUT PLANNING ON TAKING A SET OR TWO HOME AFTER AM DONE... aDDRESS WILL BE APRECIATED...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ihopthode_@Aug 12 2008, 07:56 PM~11328657
> *hey keith i need a price on a set of 13'7 rims painted a tangerine orange on the outer lip and orange nippels and back cover shipped to 86401 AZ
> *


675 shiped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Aug 12 2008, 07:55 PM~11328631
> *:cheesy: how much 13x7 black and chrome like the ones that look like a chekers to 33461
> *


dont have them anymore


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Aug 13 2008, 01:31 AM~11331342
> *SUP HOMEBOYS, hEY WHAT CITY ARE YOU LOCATED AT, AM RECENTLY IN CALI WORING BUT PLANNING ON TAKING A SET OR TWO HOME AFTER AM DONE... aDDRESS WILL BE APRECIATED...
> *


in in so cal....riverside


----------



## ELO408WEST

Sup Homeboys 
Ready to buy 13x7 rev. all black except for nipples, hub, and 2prong K.O
those can stay chrome 
price shipped to 95123 San Jose northern Cali
How many spokes on the 13's
do you also have a pic of the tone of black youy use or is there choices?
thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Aug 13 2008, 11:38 AM~11333934
> *Sup Homeboys
> Ready to buy 13x7 rev. all black except for nipples, hub, and 2prong K.O
> those can stay chrome
> price shipped to  95123  San Jose northern Cali
> How many spokes on the 13's
> do you also have a pic of the tone of black youy use or is there choices?
> thanks
> *


640 shipped


----------



## ELO408WEST

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 13 2008, 08:18 PM~11338333
> *640  shipped
> *


ill hit u up this week


----------



## LOUMARPMP1

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 11:50 AM~3909601
> *JUST LOOK
> *



Hey Bro how much for these blue and gold center shipped to 87505??


----------



## LOWLAC91

keith how much for a set of 22's all black spoke everything else chrome run shipped to 32839 thanx.


----------



## 83's Finest

> *Hey Keith anyword on the wheels? *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 16 2008, 06:11 AM~11357962
> *
> *


you have them mon/tuesday


----------



## 83's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

do you guys have a website?


----------



## 83's Finest

Keith got the wheels in today....Thanks a bunch Homie.....


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3220.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 17 2008, 08:40 PM~11368178
> *do you guys have a website?
> *


layitlow.com


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 06:17 PM~11376089
> *Keith got the wheels in today....Thanks a bunch Homie.....
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3220.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


Thats my favorite combo but with the 2 way straights.....black spokes. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGNOB06

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 08:17 PM~11376089
> *Keith got the wheels in today....Thanks a bunch Homie.....
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3220.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


How much for this same wheel, shipped to MS 39648... :0 And I need adapters and a hammer...


----------



## BIGNOB06

> _Originally posted by BIGNOB06_@Aug 20 2008, 03:43 PM~11394668
> *How much for this same wheel, shipped to MS 39648... :0 And I need adapters and a hammer...
> *


Sorry 14X7... :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIGNOB06_@Aug 20 2008, 01:44 PM~11394685
> *Sorry 14X7... :biggrin:
> *


550


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 4 2008, 09:40 PM~10801863
> *DOULBE CANDY BLUE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Shipped to 77521 in a 20 inch


----------



## chevys863

Sup keith... How much..? for a set of 5 except the dish would be solid color, but in a cream color...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Aug 22 2008, 09:19 AM~11410934
> *Sup keith... How much..? for a set of 5 except the dish would be solid color, but in a cream color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


210 a wheel


----------



## 206ness

Wheels look great can ya pm me the powdercoat color code so i can match some accesories??


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

im looking for a green dish, gold and green interlaced spokes , green hub maybe gold lip but not sure yet but do you have a green to match car? and how much shipped to 85230 13x7????


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

and the dish with gold flake???


----------



## mrhazelj

Thanks man. got my wheels in two weeks like you said. I'll byt again from this man! 

from the 206!


----------



## 29775

how much for a set of gold k/o 3 ear to j6k 4b3... ears with the curve


----------



## TYTE9D

very satisfied with the wheels i got for my homie, thanks Keith! :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 1 2008, 10:00 PM~11494700
> *how much for a set of gold k/o 3 ear to j6k 4b3... ears with the curve
> *


165 s hiped


----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by impala1961drptop_@Nov 30 2006, 11:11 PM~6670921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey kieth how much for these chrome 2 bar knock off shipped to 44612..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

whats up dogg gonna give me a quote sorry for the impatience?!


----------



## eastsiderider

how much for 13x7 for a 1986 box chevy caprice all chrome with baby blue spokes with 2 prong knock offs shipped to 30260 atlanta


----------



## 29775

what about 3 ear chrome chip cut out j6k 4b3


----------



## DUVAL

ORANGE AND BLUE SPOKE


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by eastsiderider_@Sep 3 2008, 07:11 PM~11511460
> *how much for 13x7 for a 1986 box chevy caprice all chrome with baby blue spokes with 2 prong knock offs shipped to 30260 atlanta
> *


550


----------



## luckysurfboards

Damn homeboy you do some amazing work... how much would a set of 14x7 crome rim/spokes w/candy blue nips/hubs shipped to 93430?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by luckysurfboards_@Sep 6 2008, 12:45 PM~11535247
> *Damn homeboy you do some amazing work... how much would a set of 14x7 crome rim/spokes w/candy blue nips/hubs shipped to 93430?
> *


wheres 93430


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

hey dogg you gonna give me my quote


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bigdoggfromaz_@Aug 30 2008, 01:26 AM~11477222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im looking for a green dish, gold and green interlaced spokes , green hub    maybe gold lip but not sure yet but do you have a green to match car? and how much shipped to 85230 13x7????
> *


like 875 shipped


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

thanks dogg ill hitt you up soon you do some really good shit homie thanks for the feedback


----------



## luckysurfboards

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 6 2008, 10:19 PM~11538166
> *wheres 93430
> *


cayucos, ca


----------



## WESTUP702

let me know on the orange on page 45...homie...


----------



## robert jackson

how much for a set or 100 spoke 13x7 reverse with with the spoke been brandy wine evrey other spokes if u know what i mean and a brandy wine lip like brandy wine then chrome brandy wine then chrome i think u get the pic thanks shipped to 23608 newport news,va just pm me this thanks


----------



## southGAcustoms

price check for 14x7 no adapters or spinners, just wheels, black spokes and dish everything else chrome, shipped to 31620


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 8 2008, 07:01 AM~11546404
> *price check for 14x7 no adapters or spinners, just wheels, black spokes and dish everything else chrome, shipped to 31620
> *


490


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by robert jackson_@Sep 7 2008, 08:12 PM~11543648
> *how much for a set or 100 spoke 13x7 reverse with with the spoke been brandy wine evrey other spokes if u know what i mean and a brandy wine lip  like brandy wine then chrome brandy wine then chrome i think u get the pic thanks shipped to 23608 newport news,va  just pm me this thanks
> *


670


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by luckysurfboards_@Sep 7 2008, 03:32 PM~11541573
> *cayucos, ca
> *


530 shipped


----------



## luckysurfboards

ok ill hit you up around the 13th, are those reverse?


----------



## Wizzard

How much for some X-laced wheels like theese but with candy green dish and nipples?










Like theese with this type of knock off but X-laced and candy green instead of red:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by luckysurfboards_@Sep 8 2008, 02:30 PM~11550029
> *ok ill hit you up around the 13th, are those reverse?
> *


rev or standers


----------



## Wizzard

Do you make X-laced wheels BTW?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 9 2008, 03:16 PM~11560313
> *Do you make X-laced wheels BTW?
> *


NOPE


----------



## richiev64

Hey Keith, I'm looking to get some 14x7?-- (back spokes) candy blue with chrome nipp's, (front spokes) chrome with blue nipp's, (hub)front facing surface blue, as well as a candy blue stripe all the way around the rim in the middle. whats the ticket?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 9 2008, 08:38 PM~11563218
> *Hey Keith, I'm looking to get some 14x7?-- (back spokes) candy blue with chrome nipp's, (front spokes) chrome with blue nipp's, (hub)front facing surface blue, as well as a candy blue stripe all the way around the rim in the middle. whats the ticket?
> *


740


----------



## richiev64

is that with spinners? i want the 2 bar straght, Z's!!!! shipped to 76522, also how long will it take from the day i pay, to get them?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 10 2008, 07:39 PM~11571670
> *is that with spinners? i want the 2 bar straght, Z's!!!! shipped to 76522, also how long will it take from the day i pay, to get them?
> *


3 weeks apters / spinners too


----------



## richiev64

cool i will be placing my order soon!!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 11 2008, 01:03 PM~11577350
> *cool i will be placing my order soon!!!!!
> *


kool


----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by 91cappy_@Sep 3 2008, 08:22 AM~11505375
> *hey kieth how much for these chrome 2 bar knock off shipped to 44612..... :biggrin:
> *




keith let me get a price homie......thanx


----------



## WESTUP702

the orange ones on page 45....thanx


----------



## rusty caprice




----------



## Powder J

Never posted these sense they were sent, thanks again!


----------



## datdude-oc

how do you place a order


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Sep 14 2008, 11:13 AM~11598979
> *how do you place a order
> *


what do you need??


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

whats up bRO do you have any colors that might match some thing between the darkest and mid-lightest color orange on my car? 
got any pics of rims i can see?
looking to either center spokes only orange or rim & center holder orange (chrome spokes)
can i get a price shipped 78109 on both....... 13X7
thanks for your time...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 10 2008, 10:21 AM~11305808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


... SOMETHING LIKE THIS...
13X7... CENTER SPOKES CHROME..... RIM AND CENTER PIECE ORANGE
13X7... ORANGE SPOKES, THE REST CHROME


----------



## west coast ridaz

need some kandy violete spokes and lip the rest all chrome shipped to 94536 can u post pics of the kandy violete if u have some


----------



## customcoupe68

do you sale rims and painted rims or do u just paint em?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 17 2008, 10:39 AM~11625644
> *need some kandy violete spokes and lip the rest all chrome shipped to 94536  can u post pics of the kandy violete if u have some
> *


690 SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Sep 16 2008, 11:45 AM~11616343
> *... SOMETHING LIKE THIS...
> 13X7...  CENTER SPOKES CHROME..... RIM AND CENTER PIECE ORANGE
> 13X7...  ORANGE SPOKES, THE REST CHROME
> *


650 AND 550


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 18 2008, 02:35 AM~11633182
> *690 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice do u use base under the kandy colors


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 18 2008, 08:20 AM~11634045
> *those are nice do u use base under the kandy colors
> *


nope but we can for 150 more


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

WHAT COMES WITH THE RIMS?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Sep 18 2008, 05:31 PM~11638553
> *WHAT COMES WITH THE RIMS?
> *


apds/koffs


----------



## ss52o

how much for a set of hex knockoffs with a chip insert shipped to 85223 ??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ss52o_@Sep 21 2008, 04:44 PM~11659066
> *how much for a set of hex knockoffs with a chip insert shipped to 85223 ??
> *


88


----------



## 32165

How much for 13x7 all chrome, gold nipples, 2-bar zenith style knock off?

I pick up at your shop?


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Sep 1 2008, 10:11 PM~11494772
> *very satisfied with the wheels i got for my homie, thanks Keith!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo homboyz do you have some just a little darker than these just the spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Sep 30 2008, 08:30 PM~11744871
> *yo homboyz do you have some just a little darker than these just the spokes
> *


nope


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 1 2008, 09:34 AM~11749006
> *nope
> *


fail :uh:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HEY BRO WHAT U GOT IN TEAL LIKE BARREL FRONT SPOKES IN NIPPLES IN 13X7S WITH 2 BAR ZENITH STYLE KNOCK OFF SHIPPED TO DALLAS TX


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 3 2008, 12:17 PM~11770270
> *HEY BRO WHAT U GOT IN TEAL LIKE BARREL FRONT SPOKES IN NIPPLES IN 13X7S WITH 2 BAR ZENITH STYLE KNOCK OFF SHIPPED TO DALLAS TX
> *


they could be made 680 shipped


----------



## 214RIDERZ

OK HOW LONG WOULD IT TAKE U


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 3 2008, 12:46 PM~11770526
> *OK HOW LONG WOULD IT TAKE U
> *


just over 3 weeks


----------



## juiced86

hey homie can you match a paint code?


----------



## Immortal_One

Keith, PM sent regarding a new set of rims for the truck. Let me now on the turn around time.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Oct 4 2008, 12:21 PM~11777578
> *hey homie can you match a paint code?
> *


yes we can


----------



## va76cutlass

hey homie i have a 1976 cutlass that is cream colored with a tan roof. Could u color match the tan on some 15 x 7s?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by va76cutlass_@Oct 7 2008, 07:05 AM~11800281
> *hey homie i have a 1976 cutlass that is cream colored with a tan roof. Could u color match the tan on some 15 x 7s?
> *


yes sir


----------



## va76cutlass

How much for a set of those? I just bought the car from this old lady for 200 bucks and its in great condition. I just had to add a battery cuz it was sitting for so long. I just want a simple lowrider look and it already has a set of 15x7 tires on it that are brand new. I just wanted the wheels to set the car off.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by va76cutlass_@Oct 7 2008, 07:12 AM~11800304
> *How much for a set of those? I just bought the car from this old lady for 200 bucks and its in  great condition. I just had to add a battery cuz it was sitting for so long. I just want a simple lowrider look and it already has a set of 15x7 tires on it that are brand new. I just wanted the wheels to set the car off.
> *


were you at???


----------



## va76cutlass

Southern Virginia. 24597 zip


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by va76cutlass_@Oct 7 2008, 07:23 AM~11800349
> *Southern Virginia. 24597 zip
> *


630 shipped


----------



## va76cutlass

That's for all four right? And what would be the best way to pay?


----------



## HB WIRES

paypal add 15....pm me ok thanks


----------



## twilightfoci

How much for all black lips, nipples, spokes everything shipped to 08015


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by twilightfoci_@Oct 7 2008, 07:05 PM~11806397
> *How much for all black lips, nipples, spokes everything shipped to 08015
> *


890


----------



## Scrapin63

how much for 13x7 black dish, chrome nipples, black spokes, chrome hub, str8 2 bar spinner shipped to 27410 NC


----------



## Immortal Cutty

:biggrin: whats up keith remember these i want another set
building a t-top cutty now will be needing them after christmas :biggrin: 
i.m sure the price has changed so let me know brother :biggrin: 









13x7 all gold white spoke


----------



## God's Son2

ttt for homeboyz


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Oct 10 2008, 10:27 AM~11830955
> *how much for 13x7 black dish, chrome nipples, black spokes, chrome hub, str8 2 bar spinner shipped to 27410 NC
> *


680 SHIPPED


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHATS CRACKIN KEITH, A HOMIE OF MINE GOT SOME WHEELS FROM YA A WHILE BACK AND I JUST GOT THEM OFF OF HIM, (STILL IN THE BOX HAVNT BEEN MOUNTED OR BADA) 1 OR 2 HAVE A LIL OVER SPRAY I GUESS FROM THE DIFFERENT COLORS ON THEM, SO I WAS WONDERING IF MAYBE I COULD USE A LIL BIT OF THE STEEL WOOL OR MAYBE SOME LAQUER, DONT WANNA MESS UP THE GOLD ON THE WHEEL, IF NONE CAN BE USED FUCK IT, THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ss52o

SUP HOMIE NEED 13X7 BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO 85223


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ss52o_@Oct 21 2008, 06:59 AM~11927465
> *SUP HOMIE NEED 13X7 BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO 85223
> *


540


----------



## meauli

i need 14s white spokes and nipples, chrome dish and hub, staight two ear knock off  and shipped to hawaii?????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Oct 21 2008, 03:08 PM~11931912
> *i need 14s white spokes and nipples, chrome dish and hub, staight two ear knock off   and shipped to hawaii?????
> *


shippin is 350 alone!! 545 plus shippin


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 17 2008, 06:24 PM~11897963
> *WHATS CRACKIN KEITH, A HOMIE OF MINE GOT SOME WHEELS FROM YA A WHILE BACK AND I JUST GOT THEM OFF OF HIM, (STILL IN THE BOX HAVNT BEEN MOUNTED OR BADA) 1 OR 2 HAVE A LIL OVER SPRAY I GUESS FROM THE DIFFERENT COLORS ON THEM, SO I WAS WONDERING IF MAYBE I COULD USE A LIL BIT OF THE STEEL WOOL OR MAYBE SOME LAQUER, DONT WANNA MESS UP THE GOLD ON THE WHEEL, IF NONE CAN BE USED FUCK IT, THANKS HOMIE
> *


??????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 21 2008, 03:51 PM~11932316
> *??????
> *


i would nt use nothing on gold!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

How much for all royal BLUE/14s to 75243?pic?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 21 2008, 05:34 PM~11933301
> *How much for all royal BLUE/14s to 75243?pic?
> *


550


----------



## BATMAN87

how about 13" blue TWISTED spokes black nipples and blue lip,with strait bars shipped to 40272 or price without the lip


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Oct 23 2008, 06:33 AM~11949550
> *how about 13" blue TWISTED spokes black nipples and blue lip,with strait bars shipped to 40272 or price without the lip
> *


no twisted spokes sorry in 13


----------



## BATMAN87

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 23 2008, 03:12 PM~11953218
> *no twisted spokes sorry in 13
> *


ok how much without the twisted, one price with the lip done and one without...thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Oct 23 2008, 03:30 PM~11954720
> *ok how much without the twisted, one price with the lip done and one without...thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


615 500 plus shipppin


----------



## BATMAN87

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 23 2008, 05:44 PM~11954896
> *615     500  plus shipppin
> *


shipped to 40272


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 21 2008, 04:13 PM~11932520
> *i  would nt  use  nothing  on gold!!
> *


WAX?????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Oct 23 2008, 05:46 PM~11956003
> *shipped to 40272
> *


120 shippen


----------



## touchdowntodd

off white spokes chrome everything else (i have a 64 galaxie convert taht is "butternut yellow" its got a tiny tiny bit of yellow in it) 14x6" all 4... get at me


----------



## 61neb




----------



## mr.fleetwood

i need 13s black spokes only everything else chrome 3wing spinner how much how fast loco? shipped to 79925


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 27 2008, 07:50 PM~11989569
> *i need 13s black spokes only everything else chrome 3wing spinner how much how fast loco? shipped to 79925
> *


may have them already built,, 530 to el paso


----------



## CRACKINNECKSBACK

LOOKIN for a set of four 18inch deep dish with white dish and spokes everything else chrome. 2 bar spinner for a 1995 chevy 1500 five lug shipped to 33024. When I say deep dish I want them to stick out past the fender, got side skurts on the truck so want the rim to come out to the edge of the skurts thanks for the qoute.


----------



## Scrapin63

money sent for my wheels thanx in advance


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 5 2006, 05:34 PM~6314330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for this ship to 76110 TX?


----------



## caddydaddy80

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 10 2008, 09:21 AM~11305808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY KIETH HOW MUCH FOR THIS COLOR BUT ONLY THE LIP,NIPPLES,SPOKES,HUB
AND THE REST CHROME AND I NEED 5 OF THEM 13X7'S WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCK OFF SHIPPED TO 87120


----------



## hcc72

Need 13x7 reverse: *Chrome* - nipples, hub, k/o. *Black* - spokes and middle of dish. _(Chrome lip and an inch or so just before the nipples chrome.) _[/I] shipped to 78418


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

post some pictures up of some wheels.


----------



## HaYLo72

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 26 2008, 05:59 PM~11978571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how much for this in 13x7 reverse just flip the greens on rim dark pinstrip will send color code to match to atlanta??


----------



## BATMAN87

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Oct 23 2008, 08:33 AM~11949550
> *how about 13" blue spokes black nipples and blue lip,with strait bars shipped to 40272 or price without the lip
> *


I will be puttin in my order next week :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Jul 10 2006, 07:17 PM~5749429
> *How much would these be shipped to Saskatoon Sk Canada S7H 5J7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would look absolutely killer on my Crown Vic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need some like this but where the tan is i want black and all chrome no gold 13x7 shipped to 77041. how much? chrome hub, nipples and outer barrel. black spokes and inner barrel.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Nov 13 2008, 10:20 AM~12145038
> *i need some like this but where the tan is i want black and all chrome no gold 13x7 shipped to 77041. how much? chrome hub, nipples and outer barrel. black spokes and inner barrel.
> *


690


----------



## Immortal_One

Thankyou Keith! Homeboys comes thru again


----------



## LowProLac

Hey whats up?? How much for 13x7s all chrome with long spokes white? and is white really hard to keep clean? How does it hold up? VA 24551


----------



## HB WIRES

535 SHIPPED


----------



## TuCamote

:biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

You made these for me Keith, I need the same in 22's for my daily, it's front wheel drive if it makes a difference.


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Nov 22 2008, 08:50 AM~12228312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made these for me Keith, I need the same in 22's for my daily, it's front wheel drive if it makes a difference.
> *


 :0 Price on some just like these, but in ROOT BEER BROWN,
and size of 13"x7" rev. to ATL.,GA. 30315


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 3 2008, 09:24 PM~10569407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color might work. Is this powdercoat or paint?  I prefer powder coat.  Something darker than pepsi blue
> *


what color powder coat is this?


----------



## kandkt01

price orange spokes and lip ship to 29229 or something similar in stock


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 22 2008, 07:01 PM~12231994
> *:0 Price on some just like these, but in ROOT BEER BROWN,
> and size of 13"x7" rev.  to ATL.,GA. 30315
> *


690-


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by kandkt01_@Nov 23 2008, 12:14 PM~12235592
> *price orange spokes and lip ship to 29229 or something similar in stock
> *


690


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Nov 22 2008, 04:50 AM~12228312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made these for me Keith, I need the same in 22's for my daily, it's front wheel drive if it makes a difference.
> *


how much for a set like these but chrome spokes and a colored hub?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Nov 23 2008, 01:04 PM~12235556
> *what color powder coat is this?
> *


?? did you get my PM also about the wheels bro?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

how much for a set of 14x7 REV. i want the front spokes twisted/diamond cut, nipples and hub candy blue, the rest chrome, shipped to WA,98902,


----------



## LowandBeyond

price check. 13's chromes. black front spokes shipped to seymour in 47274.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Nov 22 2008, 08:50 AM~12228312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made these for me Keith, I need the same in 22's for my daily, it's front wheel drive if it makes a difference.
> *


Hey Keith....no answer homie?


----------



## LowProLac

what kind of KOs do you have? I want 2 bar strait and I want to put chips in them


----------



## MISTER64

KEITH WHATS THE TICKET FOR SOME 13X7 100 SPOKES ALL CHROME WITH BLACK FRONT SPOKES ONLY ? I AM LOCATED HERE IN THE IE.


----------



## kandkt01

THATS EVERYTHING BUT TIRES RIGHT WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO ORDER


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

GOT ANY 13X7 ALL GOLD WITH CHROME NIPPLES , LIP AND PART OF THE HUB ???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MISTER64_@Nov 24 2008, 05:42 PM~12246361
> *KEITH WHATS THE TICKET FOR SOME 13X7 100 SPOKES ALL CHROME WITH BLACK FRONT SPOKES ONLY ? I AM LOCATED HERE IN THE IE.
> *


465


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Nov 23 2008, 05:21 PM~12237098
> *?? did you get my PM also  about the wheels bro?
> *


thats a power coat , metal dark blue like a fleetwood color


----------



## kandkt01

want to order what do i need to do


----------



## HB WIRES

paypal???


----------



## kandkt01

Do I need to send a paint code


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by kandkt01_@Nov 25 2008, 10:35 PM~12260635
> *Do I need to send a paint code
> *


paint chip is better, what color??


----------



## Scrapin63

hey keith did u send my wheels out yet


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Nov 26 2008, 12:46 PM~12265165
> *hey keith did u send my wheels out yet
> *


black ones??


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 26 2008, 03:12 PM~12265398
> *black ones??
> *


Yea those and the set with the gold in em


----------



## HB WIRES

friday !! they will be there friday


----------



## gizmo1

How much would you charge for a set of 15" 100 spoke wires all chrome with nipples and knockoffs coated blue?
How much with tires?
How much shipped to 67901?
Do they come with the adapters?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by pennywise619_@Oct 7 2005, 10:01 PM~3964339
> *mine
> *


are these powder coat? or anodized? wont putting tires on them fuck em up?


----------



## Level33

Is homeboyz out on Vacation? i PMed him but bo answer.


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Dec 3 2008, 01:29 PM~12323714
> *Is homeboyz out on Vacation?  i PMed him but bo answer.
> *


x2 i did 2


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Dec 3 2008, 11:29 AM~12323714
> *Is homeboyz out on Vacation?  i PMed him but bo answer.
> *


MOVEN TO A NEW HOME


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 3 2008, 04:59 PM~12326176
> *MOVEN TO A NEW HOME
> *



Congats on the new home.. did you get my PM about the wheels?


----------



## KANDY_PAINT

how much for these shipped to 78628


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Dec 12 2008, 01:09 AM~12408745
> *how much for these shipped to 78628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


520 shippped


----------



## KANDY_PAINT

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 12 2008, 09:41 AM~12410785
> *520  shippped
> *


how much with tires


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Dec 12 2008, 09:16 PM~12416935
> *how much with tires
> *


14 310 a set


----------



## GROUPEC

13x7 silver dish and hub :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Dec 13 2008, 06:49 PM~12423059
> *13x7 silver dish and hub :biggrin:
> *


480


----------



## ridinsolo

what brand are these wheels? and how much for a set of all green 14x6 or 13x5.5 shipped to Blaine WA 98230 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## hugo530

how much for some like this but* black *instead same thing shipped to ca 95966


----------



## PICAZZO

still making wheels? how much do these go for?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2008, 12:00 PM~12536892
> *still making wheels? how much do these go for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


650


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 13 2006, 07:15 AM~6161873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that dudes white ass shoes look awfully comfy!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 21 2007, 11:15 AM~9274304
> *Homeboyz rims holding it down.....and throwing it up!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Keith!?!?  Hope you are still doing good.
> *


DAN! i can see the top of your head! THATS when you know your lowriding! good job!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Dec 9 2007, 08:36 AM~9408806
> *these are the rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DUDE! that looks like a fuccing real steele hammer!


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 29 2008, 01:40 AM~12549517
> *DUDE! that looks like a fuccing real steele hammer!
> *


dont stop there, who puts their rusty hard lines back on their chrome rear end? $6 will get you new ones that you can polish to look chrome..


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 24 2005, 01:39 PM~4061189
> *My First set of 14s from Homeboyz :biggrin:
> Purple spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those spokes were spray painted by haters  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just one of the pics...bastards... :guns:
> 
> But homeboyz hooked me up again  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *



i think its time for a 3rd set....


----------



## LowProLac

Where can I get wheel chips to fit your knock off?


----------



## illegal regal

im looking for 4 13x7's all chrome except baby blue spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Jan 18 2009, 11:42 PM~12745913
> *im looking for 4 13x7's all chrome except baby blue spokes
> *


420 plus shippen


----------



## illegal regal

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 19 2009, 05:09 PM~12751051
> *420  plus shippen
> *


pm sent


----------



## rzombie125

got a picture of candy red, chrome nips, white spoke, chrome hub??


----------



## krome65

> _Originally posted by hugo530_@Dec 17 2008, 10:33 AM~12454807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some like this but black instead same thing  shipped to ca 95966
> *


How much for a set of these, just the spokes colored, 13x7. $420 plus shipping? Shipped to 98230. Whats that shade of blue called?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rzombie125_@Jan 23 2009, 10:59 AM~12792415
> *got a picture of candy red, chrome nips, white spoke, chrome hub??
> *


http://i42.tinypic.com/24w8qir.jpg[/IMG

[img]http://i40.tinypic.com/344yqtd.jpg


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Jan 25 2009, 10:44 AM~12808617
> *How much for a set of these, just the spokes colored, 13x7.  $420 plus shipping? Shipped to 98230. Whats that shade of blue called?
> *


85 cost shipped--- 505 its call candy blue


----------



## bBblue88olds

how much for these in babyblue with chrome spokes?


----------



## 310 death row

need a set of 13s with candy blue spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

500 done ready to shipp


----------



## gordolw4life

yo you got any sky blue or light blue spokes not baby blue


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 29 2009, 09:29 PM~12854768
> *yo you got any sky blue or light blue spokes not baby blue
> *


13/7 ??


----------



## toxiconer

need a set of 13's how much chrome


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jan 30 2009, 09:42 PM~12863606
> *need a set of 13's how much chrome
> *


410 shipped


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 31 2009, 02:26 PM~12867499
> *410 shipped
> *


shipped to 33563 how much


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 1 2009, 10:55 AM~12873830
> *shipped to 33563 how much
> *


410


----------



## ROBERTO G

my homeboy wants some chrome 20s standard, shipped to 77093...how much?


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 28 2009, 10:16 PM~12843489
> *how much for these in babyblue with chrome spokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these red


----------



## King Krush 79

i need some blue spokes blue lip everything else chrome shipped to 84119 pm me :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by King Krush 79_@Feb 4 2009, 08:46 PM~12909725
> *i need some blue spokes blue lip everything else chrome shipped to 84119 pm me :biggrin:
> *


670 shipped


----------



## FloRida




----------



## fo-sho sixfo

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Sep 12 2008, 10:13 PM~11589391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need some 13x7 like these. how long and how much to 28546 thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by fo-sho sixfo_@Feb 6 2009, 12:14 PM~12926229
> *i need some 13x7 like these. how long and how much to 28546 thanks
> *


hub/dish 640 2/3 weeks


----------



## elsleepy88

a homie jus looking through ur work im liking what i c quik ? 
im looking 4 some 13''z brown dish and center brown wit da spokes chrome what would be the price for those


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## CUZICAN

How much for these in 13x7 shipped to 20602?


----------



## k louie

> _Originally posted by Droop$_@Nov 6 2005, 11:52 AM~4148866
> *these are fuckin sexy i almost wana do my whole car white n gold now  :thumbsup:
> *



how much for a set of thies shipped79107


----------



## brickcity83

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I got my wheels on monday you do damn good work Keith thanx


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by brickcity83_@Feb 17 2009, 06:27 PM~13032394
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I got my wheels on monday you do damn good work Keith thanx
> *


ok thanks


----------



## ss52o

how much 13x7 all chrome , 2 bar straight with chip shipped to 85222


----------



## GTMILKWEED93

How much for all black 100 spoke 13's 2- 13x7 2-13x5.5.. 2 bar knockoff in black.

And how much for just the knockoffs in gold? 

Shipped to 60506


----------



## GTMILKWEED93

?? Homeboyz you retire:?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 23 2009, 08:49 PM~13091971
> *How much for all black 100 spoke 13's 2- 13x7 2-13x5.5.. 2 bar knockoff in black.
> 
> And how much for just the knockoffs in gold?
> 
> Shipped to 60506
> *


590 in black


----------



## streetrider

:dunno: do you "cut" rims to fit bumper kits,if a customer
buys all 5 from you?


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 26 2009, 10:00 AM~13116946
> *?? Homeboyz you retire:?
> *



:dunno: x2


----------



## johndukes

*HOMEBOYZ CAN YOU BUILD 72 SPOKES? AND IF SO HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF ALL CHROME WITH A 96 GM NAVY BLUE BACK SPOKES AND CENTER RIM? I RESIDE IN SAVANNAH, GA 31419.*


----------



## HB WIRES

nope try pm ing me


----------



## loco4

what up homie i need a set of yellow 100 spoke 13 reverse hex nut center shipped to 30276 hit me back on price


----------



## ridinsolo

can make some with blue bandana let me on a price?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 5 2009, 11:54 AM~13190926
> * what up homie i need a set of yellow 100 spoke 13 reverse  hex nut center shipped to 30276 hit me back on price
> *


575 shipped thats spokes


----------



## johndukes

*HOMEBOYZ CAN YOU BUILD 72 SPOKES? AND IF SO HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF ALL CHROME WITH A 96 GM NAVY BLUE BACK SPOKES AND CENTER RIM? I RESIDE IN SAVANNAH, GA 31419.*


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by johndukes_@Mar 6 2009, 04:59 AM~13198967
> *HOMEBOYZ CAN YOU BUILD 72 SPOKES? AND IF SO HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF ALL CHROME WITH A 96 GM NAVY BLUE BACK SPOKES AND CENTER RIM? I RESIDE IN SAVANNAH, GA 31419.
> *


*
sorry we dont*


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 5 2009, 07:21 PM~13195347
> *575 shipped  thats spokes
> *


can u send a picture of 13x7 rims yellow spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 7 2009, 06:00 AM~13207634
> *can u send a picture of 13x7 rims  yellow spokes
> *


----------



## sand1

i need 2 14x7 chrome 2 14x6 chrome shipped to 85042


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Mar 8 2009, 08:15 AM~13215529
> *i need 2 14x7 chrome 2 14x6 chrome shipped to 85042
> *


out 14/6 rev


----------



## johndukes

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13x7 rev ALL CHROME WITH A 96 GM NAVY BLUE BACK SPOKES AND CENTER RIM? I RESIDE IN SAVANNAH, GA 31419.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 8 2009, 11:31 AM~13216012
> *out 14/6 rev
> *


when will u get more in


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 7 2009, 12:36 PM~13209667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet homie I'm ordering this week and a set of black powder spoke 13x7 rev go through pay pal right


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 8 2009, 06:35 PM~13219051
> *sweet homie I'm ordering this week and a set of black powder spoke 13x7 rev go through pay pal right
> *


NOT NOW,,,, NEW PRICE GOING ON THOSE 25%8INCRESS 525 PLUS SHIPPEN


----------



## RuffNeck Rill

i need price n pics on 13s for cadillac fleetwood(like a bright blue) spokes n rim/w. tires,thanks


----------



## RuffNeck Rill

how much?????w.tires????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RuffNeck Rill_@Mar 10 2009, 09:23 AM~13235365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much?????w.tires????
> *


850


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 9 2009, 10:00 PM~13231760
> *NOT NOW,,,, NEW PRICE GOING ON THOSE  25%8INCRESS  525 PLUS SHIPPEN
> *


  so how much shiped to me and i want to add powder nipples plus powder spokes  hit me back homie


----------



## RuffNeck Rill

Say HOMEBOYZ,
is that Shipped????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RuffNeck Rill_@Mar 10 2009, 07:13 PM~13241592
> *Say HOMEBOYZ,
> is that Shipped????
> *


no


----------



## RuffNeck Rill

Give me tha price i need for u to ship them 2 me,total amount!
i need dem rims homie


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Mar 8 2009, 01:39 PM~13216763
> *when will u get more in
> *


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64

how much for some 14x7 gold nipples gold center hub with white spokes shipped to 97301 salem oregon.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mr_Suavecito64_@Mar 11 2009, 05:19 PM~13251791
> *how much for some 14x7 gold nipples gold center hub with white spokes shipped to 97301 salem oregon.
> *


850 SHIPPED US GOLD


----------



## nativikee

How much for a set of 5 13 x7 white hub, white nipples, and green long spokes and green bullet ko shipped to 79602, and whats the turn around time. thanks.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by nativikee_@Mar 11 2009, 09:44 PM~13255175
> *How much for a set of 5 13 x7  white hub, white nipples, and green long spokes and green bullet ko shipped to 79602, and whats the turn around time. thanks.
> *


235 a wheels shiped 4 weeks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RuffNeck Rill_@Mar 10 2009, 09:54 PM~13244301
> *Give me tha price i need for u to ship them 2 me,total amount!
> i need dem rims homie
> *


775 whats your zip code


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 10 2009, 04:07 PM~13239001
> *
> so how much shiped to me and i want to add powder nipples plus powder spokes  hit me back homie
> *


  what up homie sent money today for yella spokes with yella nipples 13x7 reverse when you recieve your paper send me back the color yella you using so i can get my sled painted :biggrin:


----------



## RuffNeck Rill

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 12 2009, 07:36 AM~13257973
> *775  whats your zip code
> *



Dumas,TX 79029

i need these color 13s rims








in this style rim if possible









how much to my door homeboyz???


----------



## choppedn22d

Can you match this color? Its HOK gamma gold base with organic candy green candy.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RuffNeck Rill_@Mar 12 2009, 09:21 PM~13265763
> *Dumas,TX 79029
> 
> i need these color 13s rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this style rim if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much to my door homeboyz???
> *


875 4 weeks to built


----------



## 2low2c_under

sup homie ! do you have those 13's in a burnt orange if so can u send pick


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 2low2c_under_@Mar 13 2009, 08:23 AM~13269040
> *sup homie ! do you have those 13's in a burnt orange if so can u send pick
> *


4 weeks


----------



## RuffNeck Rill

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 13 2009, 08:10 AM~13268917
> *875 4 weeks to built
> *


875,4 weeks??lets do that,PM me with all info i need to make the transaction,
that is with tires right???


----------



## 2low2c_under

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 13 2009, 08:33 AM~13269165
> *4 weeks
> *


I'm looking for that orange thats on the avalanches its called sunburst orange


----------



## cripn8ez

HOW MUCH FOR 13'Z CHROME WITH YELLOW SPOKES TO 28227 CHARLOTTE NC? NO TIRES OR ADATORS 2 BAR OR CHEVY KNOCC OFFS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 14 2009, 12:54 PM~13280230
> *HOW MUCH FOR 13'Z CHROME WITH YELLOW SPOKES TO 28227 CHARLOTTE NC? NO TIRES OR ADATORS 2 BAR OR CHEVY KNOCC OFFS
> *


595 no 2 bars koffs


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 2low2c_under_@Mar 13 2009, 11:48 AM~13271193
> *I'm looking for that orange thats on the avalanches its called sunburst orange
> *


????? orange










or this one


----------



## crowthejuggalo

hey do you do custom desins in the lip like pictures or murals and ive seen ur twisted spokes and i was curious as to how come the whole spoke isnt twisted only half?


----------



## beto68

i have a 95 fleetwood need 14x6 all 4 chrome can ihave a quote if i order green spokes with 2 prong spiners and hardward to austin texas 78748 thank you


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Mar 14 2009, 10:47 PM~13283764
> *i have a 95 fleetwood need 14x6 all 4 chrome can ihave a quote if i order green spokes with 2 prong spiners and hardward to austin texas 78748 thank you
> *


dont have 14/6 rev


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

thats nice.... i got some old rimes i kinda wanna do my self. is it a pain to paint them? is there a lot of balenceing issues wit taking the apart??


----------



## loco4

Can u send apicture of the yellow spokes and tell me what paint color you use


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C.

how much for wheels to match the paint......................


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 19 2009, 05:52 PM~13330149
> *Can u send apicture of the yellow spokes and tell me what paint color you use
> *


ITS POWER COAT


----------



## 2low2c_under

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 14 2009, 02:48 PM~13280839
> *?????  orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much are the ones at the top with the twisted spokes


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 28 2008, 09:10 PM~12284574
> *How much would you charge for a set of 15" 100 spoke wires all chrome with nipples and knockoffs coated blue?
> How much with tires?
> How much shipped to 67901?
> Do they come with the adapters?
> *


??? Was up with this price quote bro?
Oh yea, ey do you sell plain stock rims too?


----------



## streetrider

:dunno: do you "cut" rims to fit bumper kits,if a customer
buys all 5 from you?


need a set of 5 rimz
13x7 rev like these.,
regular spokes,and
no chips.......
ship to 30904


----------



## regalman85

how much for 13x7 with the blue spokes like the ones on the first page


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 24 2009, 12:54 PM~13375030
> *how much for 13x7 with the blue spokes like the ones on the first page
> *


550 4weeks


----------



## regalman85

the ones that had blue and chrome spokes with the chrome nipples and chrome lips right?sorry should have been more specific


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 14 2009, 04:52 PM~13003942
> *How much for these in 13x7 shipped to 20602?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still waiting Homie :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13381499
> *Still waiting Homie :biggrin:
> *


dont have those


----------



## CUZICAN

:angry: DAMN.


----------



## loco4

What it iz kieth can you send me the color scheme on the yella spokes and i c you got your paper looking forward to riding on them thangs HOLLA AT YOUR BOY


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 26 2009, 02:00 PM~13398117
> *What it iz kieth can you send me the color scheme on the yella spokes and i c you got your paper looking forward to riding on them thangs HOLLA AT YOUR BOY
> *


PM SEND


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 26 2009, 08:46 PM~13402075
> *PM SEND
> *


I need yella not chrome homie if u don't have yella I don't need them


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 27 2009, 07:47 AM~13405860
> *I need yella not chrome homie if u don't have yella I don't need them
> *


THAT IS YELLOW WWW.TIGERDRYLAC.COM RAL COLORS CHART....1018RAL


----------



## loco4

If its yella send them pimp with the hex nut k/o looking foward to rolling on them


----------



## loco4

Cool can I get the hex nut k/o too


----------



## Gorilla Bob

4 adapters 4 2 bar straight without the chip recess to 40215


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 1 2009, 09:38 AM~13453339
> *4 adapters 4 2 bar straight without the chip recess to 40215
> *


no zenith 187.00 2 bar curve dayton style


----------



## streetrider

Are the rimz still gon
to take 4 weeks....??
need a set of 5 rimz
13x7 rev like these.,
regular spokes,and
no chips..price to be
ship to 30904


----------



## panky

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 02:06 PM~3909728
> *
> *


i need them white ones


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Apr 5 2009, 05:55 PM~13490522
> *      Are the rimz still gon
> to take 4 weeks....??
> need a set of 5 rimz
> 13x7 rev like these.,
> regular  spokes,and
> no chips..price to be
> ship to 30904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


170 per wheel. yes still 3-4 weeks


----------



## regalistic

GOT MY WHEELS TODAY!!!!1 AND DAMN THEY LOOK GOOD ..... BIG THANKS KIETH


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 7 2009, 11:23 AM~13507012
> *GOT MY WHEELS TODAY!!!!1  AND DAMN THEY LOOK GOOD ..... BIG THANKS KIETH
> *


FEEDBACK THANKS


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 7 2009, 10:28 AM~13507049
> *FEEDBACK THANKS
> *


pm sent.


----------



## HB WIRES

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 7 2009, 02:28 PM~13507049
> *FEEDBACK THANKS
> *













:thumbsup:


----------



## lowcut69

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 11:20 AM~3909841
> *610  PLUS 110 TO SHIP THESE===720
> *


im looking for a set of all gold or ghrome and gold shipped to 63043 hit me up


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 27 2009, 12:02 PM~13407511
> *THAT IS YELLOW    WWW.[b]TIGERDRYLAC*.COM  RAL COLORS CHART....1018RAL
> [/b]


good powder coating


----------



## LEDBETTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 3 2008, 07:56 PM~9856954
> *Good deal! What does the price include? Just the rims? Knockoff & adapters?
> 
> What time should I expect from the time I order to the time they ship out?
> 
> And how do you receive payment?i need a set with these two colors,orange rim/blue nipples,blue hub,orange spokes.
> *


----------



## LEDBETTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 3 2008, 07:56 PM~9856954
> *Good deal! What does the price include? Just the rims? Knockoff & adapters?
> 
> What time should I expect from the time I order to the time they ship out?
> 
> And how do you receive payment? JUST LIKE THE ORANGE ONES BUT WITH A BLUE SPOKES-SHIPPED TO 23607,HOW MUCH AND HOW LONG 13X8
> *


 13X 7 I MEAN


----------



## Adams85




----------



## BIG ANDYOBM

i need a set of 13 with the back spokes and every other one in the front and the hub cobalt blue how much


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDYOBM_@Apr 8 2009, 04:02 PM~13520704
> *i need a set of 13 with the back spokes and every other one in the front and the hub cobalt blue how much
> *


540


----------



## impalaluv

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 10:50 AM~3909601
> *JUST LOOK
> *


are these candy blue..if so how much will cost like this but 13x7 and w/gold knock-off..


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Apr 9 2009, 12:00 AM~13525184
> *are these candy blue..if so how much will cost like this but 13x7 and w/gold knock-off..
> *


640


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@Apr 8 2009, 04:54 PM~13520615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


off topic invasion .......


----------



## impalaluv

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Apr 9 2009, 12:00 AM~13525184
> *are these candy blue..if so how much will cost like this but 13x7 and w/gold knock-off..
> *


im sorry bro debateing on colors black like thatgold spokes n nipples the rest all black w/knock off gold 13x7 front 13x5.5 back shipped to madera ca..


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Apr 9 2009, 11:40 PM~13535682
> *im sorry bro debateing on colors black like thatgold spokes n nipples  the rest all black w/knock off gold  13x7 front 13x5.5 back shipped to madera ca..
> *


235 per wheel


----------



## impalaluv

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 10 2009, 08:09 AM~13537568
> *235  per wheel
> *


is that shipped? :0


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Apr 10 2009, 08:02 PM~13542932
> *is that shipped? :0
> *


no


----------



## shorty96

how much are some 14 inch mccleans knockofffs? and the cost for shipping to dallas tx 75208


----------



## Psycho631

got mine today :biggrin: 









[/IMG]


----------



## toocooltayler

> _Originally posted by impala1961drptop_@Nov 30 2006, 09:11 PM~6670921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these but gold and white. The orange would be white and the chrome would be gold.
Also how long to make them?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

price on 2 13x7 wheels with candy purple spokes and 1 13x7 standard the same
shipped to 95111 and dont need hardware


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 15 2009, 09:20 AM~13582789
> *price on 2 13x7 wheels with candy purple spokes and 1 13x7 standard the same
> shipped to 95111 and dont need hardware
> *


475


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 26 2009, 02:00 PM~13398117
> *What it iz kieth can you send me the color scheme on the yella spokes and i c you got your paper looking forward to riding on them thangs HOLLA AT YOUR BOY
> *


call me i need your address???


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

14x7 (2)

14x5.5(2)

shipped to 55103


----------



## HB WIRES

when did that happin :uh:


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5

How much for these in 14x7 shipped to 64109?? and what kind of red is that?


----------



## HB WIRES

580 SHIPPED.. CANDY APPLE RED


----------



## fleezie84

Hey Keith I am in love with this orange what is the cost for a set of 13 x 7 with the orange barrell , orange hub , orange 2 bar zenith style knock off, white spokes and nips to 32720. Also is there a paint code that was used to make this orange ?? Thanks homie !!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Apr 19 2009, 01:03 PM~13622592
> *Hey Keith I am in love with this orange what is the cost for a set of 13 x 7 with the orange barrell , orange hub , orange 2 bar zenith style knock off, white spokes and nips  to 32720. Also is there a paint code that was used to make this orange ?? Thanks homie !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its and experive color,,240 each 2 colors of power coat!


----------



## fleezie84

Alright thanks Keith I will keep it in mind.


----------



## loco4

what up keith do you locs sell chips to go with the 13s you sell if so pm me back :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Apr 21 2009, 09:29 AM~13641644
> * what up keith do you locs sell chips to go with the 13s you sell if so pm me back  :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## spikekid999

how much for a set of 13x7 reverese with gold nipples/hub with rootbeer brown spokes and chrome 2 bar straight zenith style KO

or all chrome with gold nipples

shipped to 54874


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 21 2009, 06:50 PM~13647594
> *how much for a set of 13x7 reverese with gold nipples/hub with rootbeer brown spokes and chrome 2 bar straight zenith style KO
> 
> or all chrome with gold nipples
> 
> shipped to 54874
> *


890 gn.gh rootbeer brown shipped


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 22 2009, 12:25 AM~13650632
> *890 gn.gh rootbeer brown  shipped
> *


how bout the all chromes with gold nipples? chrome 2 bar staight zeinth style KO and adaptors?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 21 2009, 10:40 PM~13650845
> *how bout the all chromes with gold nipples? chrome 2 bar staight zeinth style KO and adaptors?
> *


DONT HAVE THOSE 530


----------



## spikekid999

dont have what?


----------



## individualsbox

i know twisted spoke aren't around any more really
i'm trying to reach out to anybody who can build a set of (4) 13's with some twisted spokes

*i will do any combo you can lace .. like only front or only rear or every other spoke.. let me know what we can do*

i'm looking for some 13's reverse
dark blue navy baral
light blue hub 
*shoot me a price*

i can send samples of paint but here is the car...


----------



## My98Lincoln

sUP KEITH, cAN U GIVE ME A PRICE ON SUM 18" REVERSE KNOCK OFFS ALL CHROME, WITH 6 x 4.5 ADAPTERS IF U DO HAVE THEM... tHANKS, OH IS THEIR A PRICE DIFFERENCE FROM REVERSE N STANDARD...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Apr 22 2009, 05:08 AM~13652609
> *sUP KEITH, cAN U GIVE ME A PRICE ON SUM 18" REVERSE KNOCK OFFS ALL CHROME, WITH 6 x 4.5 ADAPTERS IF U DO HAVE THEM... tHANKS, OH IS THEIR A PRICE DIFFERENCE FROM REVERSE N STANDARD...
> *


170 PER WHEEL.....SAME PRICE AS STANDERS AND REV


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 21 2009, 11:11 PM~13651298
> *dont have what?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LEDBETTER




----------



## LEDBETTER




----------



## Mr_Suavecito64

how much for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 all chrome with all accesories?and can i get a price on the same wheels but gold centers..


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 22 2009, 12:40 AM~13650845
> *how bout the all chromes with gold nipples? chrome 2 bar staight zeinth style KO and adaptors?
> *


he dont have zenith style ko


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 22 2009, 12:48 AM~13650945
> *DONT HAVE THOSE  530
> *


how bout the flat hex KO


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

HEY KEITH CAN YOU DO ONE WHEEL FOR ORDER OR DO I NEED TO ORDER A WHOLE NEW SET. I BOUGHT A SET OF PEPSI COLA BLUE LIP, HUB, TOP SPOKES AND I BENT A LIP ON ONE WHEEL HOW MUCH FOR A SET AND HOW MUCH FOR JUST ONE WHEEL IF YOU CAN DO LIKE THAT


----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 11:11 AM~3909765
> *:0
> *


how much 4 the ones un the bottom the gold with the chromes spokes 13-7 and 1 14 inch 4 the continental thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Apr 23 2009, 09:08 AM~13665790
> *HEY KEITH CAN YOU DO ONE WHEEL FOR ORDER OR DO I NEED TO ORDER A WHOLE NEW SET. I BOUGHT A SET OF PEPSI COLA BLUE LIP, HUB, TOP SPOKES AND I BENT A LIP ON ONE WHEEL HOW MUCH FOR A SET AND HOW MUCH FOR JUST ONE WHEEL IF YOU CAN DO LIKE THAT
> *


HOW LONG AGO??


----------



## big86ben

how much for 13 x 7 100 spoke with gold nipples and candy rootbeer spokes? shipped to 85219


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 24 2009, 12:34 AM~13674716
> *how much for 13 x 7 100 spoke with gold nipples and candy rootbeer spokes? shipped to 85219
> *


720 SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 23 2009, 06:13 PM~13670996
> *how much 4 the ones un the bottom the gold with the chromes spokes 13-7 and 1 14 inch 4 the continental thanks
> *


HELLO DONT KNOW WHERE THE FOTOS IS???


----------



## individualsbox

i'm looking for 4 13's reverse 
center area on baral dark blue navy 
light blue front spokes,rest the spokes dimond cut
2 bar spinners
*shoot me a price shipped to 32817*

i can send samples of paint but here is the car...


----------



## thirtymax

what the price on all red spokes only to 80212. 14.7


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Apr 27 2009, 09:31 PM~13710923
> *what the price on all red spokes only to 80212. 14.7
> *


580 shipped


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

THE FIRST PAGE


----------



## buick_82

how much a set of chrome two ear knock off? how much a set the gold two ear knock off?


----------



## HB WIRES

96 SHIPPED FOR THE CROME....158.00 GOLD


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## mi chile1

i need some chrome and green spokes13x7 to 60804 how much?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mi chile1_@May 6 2009, 03:45 PM~13806581
> *   i need some chrome and green spokes13x7 to 60804 how much?
> *


590


----------



## mi chile1

can u tell how many kinds of green do u have and can i get green and white spokes with chrome lip


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mi chile1_@May 6 2009, 05:31 PM~13807574
> * can u tell how many kinds of green do u have and can i get green and white spokes with chrome lip
> *


740


----------



## mi chile1

can u match any green?


----------



## Guest

how much for 2 of these style ko, driver side


----------



## impalaluv

i need 2 13x7 2 13x4 or 5 chrome shipped 93638 how much !!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@May 8 2009, 10:10 PM~13833075
> *i need  2 13x7 2 13x4 or 5  chrome shipped 93638  how much !!
> *


440 and those are 13 5/5..


----------



## impalaluv

will 13x5.5 fit in the back of 51styleline chevy w/skirts can u check the specks on that if so ill take a set..


----------



## HB WIRES

standers


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe

i need 2 dark blue(candy blue) 14x6 and 2 shipped to 33010 how much dawg ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 9 2009, 03:25 PM~13838119
> *i need 2 dark blue(candy blue) 14x6 and 2  shipped to 33010 how much dawg ?
> *


what blue?? you got a foto?


----------



## bam_bam

I NEED A SINGLE WHEEL NO ACC. 13X7 100 REV. CHROME HOW MUCH? PM ME


----------



## bam_bam

OH YEAH SHIPD 93618


----------



## Adams85

new a quote keith.... 13s with black hub and black nipples... everything else chrome.....


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@May 10 2009, 06:51 AM~13842024
> *new a quote keith.... 13s with black hub and black nipples... everything else chrome.....
> *


590


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@May 9 2009, 07:12 PM~13839263
> *OH YEAH SHIPD 93618
> *


where??


----------



## Adams85

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 10 2009, 11:32 AM~13842437
> *590
> *


is that shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@May 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13846838
> *is that shipped
> *


yes


----------



## C-ROW

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 4 2008, 09:32 PM~10801333
> *CANDY  BLUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: HOW MUCH 4 THESE (CHROME SPOKES CANDY BLUE HUB) SHIPPED TO 76205 
5 -14X7'S
THANKS


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Apr 5 2009, 05:55 PM~13490522
> *      Are the rimz still gon
> to take 4 weeks....??
> need a set of 5 rimz
> 13x7 rev like these.,
> regular  spokes,and
> no chips..price to be
> ship to 30904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WHAT TYPE OF COAT IS THAT ? LOOKS ORANGE,COPPER, GOLD? PM ME . 
INTERESTED . WANT CHIPS TOO IF POSSIBLE. SHIPPED 93618.


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 10 2009, 08:33 AM~13842445
> *where??
> *


SINGLE WHEEL 13X7 CHROME 100 SPOKE SHIPPED TO CA. 93618?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@May 13 2009, 12:36 PM~13874586
> *SINGLE WHEEL 13X7  CHROME 100 SPOKE SHIPPED TO CA. 93618?
> *


110


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@May 13 2009, 12:34 PM~13874573
> *WHAT TYPE OF COAT IS THAT ? LOOKS ORANGE,COPPER, GOLD? PM ME .
> INTERESTED . WANT CHIPS TOO IF POSSIBLE. SHIPPED 93618.
> *


thats a rootbeer,which lookslike a cooper....power coat 680


----------



## justsho1

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 8 2005, 08:21 PM~3967404
> *:0
> *




this wheels right here is what i am talking about


----------



## justsho1

these are what i am talking about


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 8 2005, 06:21 PM~3967404
> *:0
> *


620 plus the fees of paypal 15.00 and if you 12..for a hammer


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE ??? BUT WITH ALL WHITE BARREL AND GOLD LIP


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

TTT


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 18 2009, 01:17 PM~13921949
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE ??? BUT  WITH ALL WHITE  BARREL AND GOLD LIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


900


----------



## 41bowtie

can i get a price on 2 13x5 to 60632? dont need accessories


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 19 2009, 07:51 PM~13940378
> *can i get a price on 2 13x5 to 60632? dont need accessories
> *


240 SHIPED, THATS 100 EACH, AND 40 SHIPPEN AND HANDLING


----------



## rs style

NEED SOME ALL GOLD 13'S SHIPPED TO 87121 OR MAYBE EVEN GOLD CENTERS IF YOU CAN GET ME A PRICE THANKS


----------



## SIDEKICK

:werd:


----------



## streetrider

Are the rimz still gon
to take 4 weeks....??
need a set of 5 rimz
13x7 rev like these.,
regular spokes,and
no chips..price to be
ship to 30904


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 18 2009, 08:16 PM~13926891
> *900
> *



COOL , ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET PAID (SUM VATO OWES ME MONEY)... I WANT THE TWO BAR SWEPT KNOCK OFF UNLESS U HAVE THE ONES LIKE THE PIC BUT GO TO A POINT ?


----------



## SIDEKICK

how much for 14x7 all white dish n spokes the rest chrome


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@May 25 2009, 06:04 AM~13989037
> *how much  for 14x7 all white  dish n spokes the rest  chrome
> *


675


----------



## NWRIDER

I need some 13's baby blue dish and hub everything else chrome. Shipped to 98037 washington


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NWRIDER_@May 26 2009, 10:49 AM~14001093
> *I need some 13's baby blue dish and hub everything else chrome.  Shipped to 98037 washington
> *


630


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@May 24 2009, 10:14 AM~13983694
> *      Are the rimz still gon
> to take 4 weeks....??
> need a set of 5 rimz
> 13x7 rev like these.,
> regular  spokes,and
> no chips..price to be
> ship to 30904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


180 per wheels


----------



## goodseller

*good luck *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 1 2006, 04:23 PM~4528164
> *yep keith hooks it up fo sure
> heres mine 13x7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey keith how much for a set of hex k/offs with tool shipped to tx 79108 thanks bro
> *


thats a grand prix right???...'81 or '82


----------



## Rolling Chevys

how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome except for nipples and knock offs like you go there on the 1st page shipped to 78516. would be the straight 2 bar knock off. thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 2 2009, 02:16 PM~14072989
> *how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome except  for nipples and knock offs  like you go there on the 1st page  shipped to 78516.  would be the straight  2 bar knock off.  thanks
> *


550 SHIPPED


----------



## flossyb93

how much for 13x7 all center gold chrome dish 4 rims


----------



## REPENTANCE

cAN I STILL GET SOME BLACK AND cHROME CHECKERED 13'Z OR 14'Z OR WHAT? i NEVER GET AN ANSWER..


----------



## flossyb93

how much for 5 13x7 oriantal blue on outside half of the dish chrome on the inside half blue nipples blue hub gold spokes and ko


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 2 2009, 06:16 PM~14074421
> *550  SHIPPED
> *


ALRIGHT THANKS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 2 2009, 05:51 PM~14075530
> *cAN I STILL GET SOME BLACK AND cHROME CHECKERED 13'Z OR 14'Z OR WHAT?  i NEVER GET AN ANSWER..
> *


SORRY BUT ITS ALOT OF WORK.NOPE


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jun 2 2009, 06:01 PM~14075627
> *how much for 5 13x7 oriantal blue on outside half of the dish chrome on the inside half blue nipples blue hub gold spokes and ko
> *


260 A WHEELS SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jun 2 2009, 05:48 PM~14075495
> *how much for 13x7 all center gold chrome dish 4 rims
> *


120 A WHEEL PLUS SHIPPEN


----------



## david

YALL BOYZ DO AWSOME WORK


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

In the spirit of this being the color wheel fest...



















:biggrin:


----------



## santos1

so what would it run me to get some 13s with one black spoke one crhome twisted with a lil black strip painted on the lip of the wheel deliverd to amarillo texas???


----------



## HB WIRES

sorry no twisted spokes


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 2 2009, 10:00 PM~14078578
> *SORRY  BUT ITS ALOT OF WORK.NOPE
> *


aight thanks


----------



## DAVYBOY

how much for a set of all chrome 14x7's shipped to 65807. Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DAVYBOY_@Jun 12 2009, 09:25 PM~14176569
> *how much for a set of all chrome 14x7's shipped to 65807. Thanks
> *


460


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Oct 28 2005, 02:02 PM~4088347
> *black chrome dish and hub..Thanks again Keith!
> *


hey keith do u remember doing these wheels? 

is the color really black chrome or is it diff.

this is my car now and this is what i pm'd you about like a week ago, im probably gonna order the rim soon and i want to make sure that its the right color!


----------



## DOWN IV LIFE64

how much for set all gold wiht black spokes wiht hex ko pm


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DOWN IV LIFE64_@Jun 14 2009, 08:06 PM~14189799
> *how much for set all gold wiht black spokes wiht hex ko pm
> *


where??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 98LOWLINC_@Jun 14 2009, 07:48 AM~14185132
> *hey keith do u remember doing these wheels?
> 
> is the color really black chrome or is it diff.
> 
> this is my car now and this is what i pm'd you about like a week ago, im probably gonna order the rim soon and i want to make sure that its the right color!
> *


photos of it??


----------



## NvSmonte

chrome 13x7's with red hub and red outer lip shipped to branson mo 65616


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Jun 15 2009, 10:24 PM~14202804
> *chrome 13x7's with red hub and red outer lip shipped to branson mo 65616
> *


650


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 15 2009, 01:59 PM~14195088
> *photos of it??
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 18 2009, 04:17 PM~13921949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price on these but chrome instead of gold


----------



## MINT'Z

shipped to 15202


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## buick_82

do u have 72 spokes wheels chrome? a set of wheels dont really care what brand daytons or chinas


----------



## lindause

My Webpage


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@May 24 2009, 10:14 AM~13983694
> *      Are the rimz still gon
> to take 4 weeks....??
> need a set of 5 rimz
> 13x7 rev like these.,
> regular  spokes,and
> no chips..price to be
> ship to 30904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need some real close to this here but leave the lip and make the dish and spokes gold only? and chrome ko's. how much with tires shipped to 64116?
thanks.


----------



## fatboylincoln

how much for 14x7 all chrome shipped to 21921 thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by fatboylincoln_@Jul 1 2009, 10:17 AM~14351134
> *how much for 14x7 all chrome shipped to 21921 thanks
> *


480 shipped


----------



## Chucks

13x7 rev white barrel and hub shipped to 79423


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Jul 1 2009, 12:56 PM~14352922
> *13x7 rev white barrel and hub shipped to 79423
> *


635


----------



## lo-boyTiny

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 01:08 PM~3909747
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


How much for the dark blue wirez shipped to 71887 ?? ?? ??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lo-boyTiny_@Jul 1 2009, 06:59 PM~14356565
> *How much for the dark blue wirez shipped to 71887 ?? ?? ??
> *


580


----------



## lo-boyTiny

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 1 2009, 09:14 PM~14356729
> *580
> *


alright thanx


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 18 2009, 01:17 PM~13921949
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE ??? BUT  WITH ALL WHITE  BARREL AND GOLD LIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these with tires?


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 23 2009, 08:33 PM~14277699
> *i need some real close to this here but leave the lip and make the dish and spokes gold only? and chrome ko's. how much with tires shipped to 64116?
> thanks.
> *


Those are my old rims i had for my 66 vert..


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 1 2009, 03:40 PM~14353855
> *635
> *



thanks carnal


----------



## lo-boyTiny

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 01:08 PM~3909747
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


do the dark blue ones come in 14x7's ?? ?? ??


----------



## cyco don da da

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 7 2005, 09:44 PM~3964228
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Johnny562

How much for some 13's (100 spokes)?

All chrome w/ gold nips?
All chrome with gold spokes?


----------



## lo-boyTiny

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 01:08 PM~3909747
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


wut size do the dark blue spokes come in ?? ?? ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lo-boyTiny_@Jul 6 2009, 12:57 AM~14390439
> *wut size do the dark blue spokes come in ?? ?? ?
> *


13/14


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 5 2009, 08:11 PM~14388177
> *How much for some 13's (100 spokes)?
> 
> All chrome w/ gold nips?
> All chrome with gold spokes?
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 6 2009, 08:55 PM~14397930
> *
> *


350 everything


----------



## 9-lives

ORALE KEITH !! 


MONEY SENT AND I'LL BE WAITING FOR MY NEW KICKS HOMIE !!


----------



## cloz grumpy

price for 2 14x7 2 14x6 black spokes gold nipple gold hubs


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jul 10 2009, 02:56 PM~14436836
> *price for 2 14x7 2 14x6  black spokes gold nipple gold hubs
> *


960 shipped


----------



## RevHigh06

how much for 4-14x7 with all the accessories all black with crome nipples and crome knock off shipped to 28542


----------



## lo-boyTiny

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 4 2005, 11:11 AM~3938916
> *
> *


how much for the chrme ones with gold nipples in 14x7 shipped to 78108 ?? ?? ??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RevHigh06_@Jul 12 2009, 09:37 PM~14453271
> *how much for 4-14x7 with all the accessories all black with crome nipples and crome  knock off shipped to 28542
> *


740


----------



## RevHigh06

koo do i make the money order out to you and is it shipped by ups cuz i am on a marine corp base


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RevHigh06_@Jul 14 2009, 03:22 PM~14472477
> *koo do i make the money order out to you and is it shipped by ups cuz i am on a marine corp base
> *


 to keith pina , yes we use ups


----------



## rivman

HOW MUCH?

4 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME W GOLD NIPS/HUBS AND ALL ACCESORIES?

13X7

SHIPPED TO 28658


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:dunno:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## NO-WAY

13x7 chrome rim, white spoke, gold nipples, gold spokes, 5x43/4 front adpters and 5x5.5 rear adpters, shipped 40214


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Jul 18 2009, 08:21 PM~14514491
> *13x7 chrome rim, white spoke, gold nipples, gold spokes, 5x43/4 front adpters and 5x5.5 rear adpters, shipped 40214
> *


680 shipped


----------



## NO-WAY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 18 2009, 08:48 PM~14514667
> *680 shipped
> *


i forgot gold hub also, sorry


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Jul 19 2009, 05:11 AM~14516135
> *i forgot gold hub also, sorry
> *


765


----------



## Old School 1957

Hey bro, when you are sending me the money back? I've sent several pm's and heard nothing from you?


----------



## 9-lives

KEITH ,


GOT MY WHEELS HOMIE !! THANKS FOR DA HOOK UP !! 
GOOD LOOKIN OUT !!


----------



## rs style

how much for all gold 13x7's with candy red spokes and gold knock offs shipped to 87121 thank you then a price for a 5th one


----------



## CoupeDTS

Got the wheels today keith. When i seen the color on the computer I was kinda iffy if it was dark enough but in person its definately dark enough and perfect :thumbsup: exactly what i wanted.

One of the wheels has a dent in it like it hit a pothole, not sure if that was shipping to you, shipping to me or what. Theres no scratch on it so it mustve been in a box when it happened. Ill do what I can to straighten it out. Not a big deal shit happens. Otherwise looks good, thanks.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 23 2009, 08:12 PM~14565544
> *Got the wheels today keith.  When i seen the color on the computer I was kinda iffy if it was dark enough but in person its definately dark enough and perfect :thumbsup: exactly what i wanted.
> 
> One of the wheels has a dent in it like it hit a pothole, not sure if that was shipping to you, shipping to me or what.  Theres no scratch on it so it mustve been in a box when it happened.  Ill do what I can to straighten it out.  Not a big deal shit happens.  Otherwise looks good, thanks.
> *


 call me ok, the wheels were shipped prefit . ups will pick it up


----------



## regalistic

hey kieth what would 1 14 chrome everything with black spokes like the set ya did a couple months ago for my run? i wantitfor a spare so no tools or ko's or anything


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 24 2009, 04:46 PM~14573940
> *hey kieth what would 1 14 chrome everything with black spokes like the set ya did a couple months ago for my run?  i wantitfor a spare so no tools or ko's or anything
> *


165


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## brn2hop




----------



## Adams85

keith... you got any wheels that are ready to ship for sale?


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@Jul 25 2009, 08:49 AM~14578174
> *keith... you got any wheels that are ready to ship for sale?
> *


whats size


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

WHATZ UP HOMEBOYZ MY CANDY PURPLE RIMZ HAVE BEEN A BIG HIT.
I NEED 4 MORE 3 PRONG IODIZED PURPLE SPINNERZ.HOW MUCH,YOUR HOMIE IN CHICAGO :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 26 2009, 04:52 PM~14587280
> *WHATZ UP HOMEBOYZ MY CANDY PURPLE RIMZ HAVE BEEN A BIG HIT.
> I NEED 4 MORE 3 PRONG IODIZED PURPLE SPINNERZ.HOW MUCH,YOUR HOMIE IN CHICAGO  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


220 SHIPPED


----------



## jtl51603

hey keith whats the turnaround usally on powdercoated stuff,


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jtl51603_@Jul 27 2009, 06:30 AM~14591329
> *hey keith whats the turnaround usally on powdercoated stuff,
> *


min 3 weeeks


----------



## Koolaid

how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome with orange spokes shipped to 40272?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Jul 27 2009, 02:55 PM~14596032
> *how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome with orange spokes shipped to 40272?
> *


590.00


----------



## d1ulove2h8

how much for a set of 13x7 with pink spokes. im insouthern cali so i can pick em up


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 25 2009, 07:29 PM~14581505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## posted-up-es

How much for 13x7 100 spoke all chrome 2 wing k/o shipped to tucson az 85730


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by posted-up-es_@Jul 30 2009, 08:52 AM~14626034
> *How much for 13x7 100 spoke all chrome 2 wing k/o shipped to tucson az 85730
> *


440 shipped


----------



## meauli

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 11:06 AM~3909728
> *
> *


----------



## so_low_riders

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 8 2005, 08:21 PM~3967404
> *:0
> *


hey how much for these size 14 by 7 shiped to 60402 hey these are anidozed right not painted.. i am looking for something that matches the car on my avatar can u help me out


----------



## RAIDER71

how much for 14x7 rev powder coated red dish and hub and chrome nipples,spokes and knock off shipped to 94560?


----------



## freddylokz

how much for these 13x7's, knockoffs , chips and everything.....shipped to 92243


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Aug 11 2009, 08:57 PM~14741960
> *how much for these 13x7's, knockoffs , chips and everything.....shipped to 92243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


530 shipped with everything but the chipps


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 11 2009, 10:22 PM~14743093
> *530 shipped  with everything  but the chipps
> *


why not the chips ???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Aug 11 2009, 11:08 PM~14743519
> *why not the chips ???
> *


because i dont have them havent sold them for 4 years now


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 12 2009, 10:45 AM~14746680
> *because i dont have them    havent sold them  for  4 years now
> *


cool..what if i pick the rims up 
i'm gonna be up there soon.....


----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 4 2007, 01:12 PM~7171843
> *
> *


how much for some like these 2 13/5 and 2 13/7 shipped to 78727,thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Aug 12 2009, 01:36 PM~14748334
> *how much for some like these 2 13/5 and 2 13/7 shipped to 78727,thanks
> *


660 shipped


----------



## qaz

14" 100 spoke chrome wheels for a 69 chevelle shipped to vancouver island canada need a price


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 01:45 PM~3909576
> *CANDY PUPPLE
> *


WHAT COLOR ARE THE SECOND ONE'S THE BLUE ONES...? HOW MUCH FOR 13'SIN THIS BLUE COLOR


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 4 2007, 12:12 PM~7171843
> *
> *


Keith How much for 14x7, Like these... :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Aug 20 2009, 10:00 PM~14834860
> *Keith How much for 14x7, Like these... :biggrin:
> *


475


----------



## LEDBETTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 7 2007, 08:56 PM~9400414
> *Q'vo Keith?
> 
> Can you give me a price check on these but in blue to match my lac? 13x7 shipped to 78584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE ORANGE RIM,BUT WITH A BLUE HUB BLUE LIKE THIS BLUE RIM TO 23607. AND HOW LONG,GOT TO HAVE THEM.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by RAIDER71_@Aug 8 2009, 01:49 PM~14711471
> *how much for 14x7 rev powder coated red dish and hub and chrome nipples,spokes and knock off shipped to 94560?
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 22 2009, 01:13 AM~14846090
> *
> *


530


----------



## dragginbyu

hi i love the wheel work i have a old wire wheels laying around if i paint it with the desighn i want and send u a pic of it can u send me a price on what that desigh wheel cost me


----------



## LEDBETTER

YO KEITH I NEED THEM ORANGE RIMS WITH THE BLUE, HUB FOR,THIS REGAL.


----------



## HB WIRES

ok let me know


----------



## LEDBETTER

KEITH I NEED THEM ORANGE RIMS FOR THIS,BUT WITH A BLUE HUB.SHIP TO 23607 NEWPORTNEWS VA


----------



## Coupe R DeVille

Just looking for a all chrome set for my 83 Coupe Deville 14x7 PM me price shipped to Pittsburgh.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Coupe R DeVille_@Sep 1 2009, 07:39 PM~14953160
> *Just looking for a all chrome set for my 83 Coupe Deville 14x7 PM me price shipped to Pittsburgh.
> *


460 SHIPPED


----------



## My98Lincoln

kEITH I DONO IF U QUOTED ME ALREADY.... bUT I NEED TWO 14X7 REVERSE W/GOLD NIPPLES AND GOLD SMOOTH HEX N A TOOL SHIPPED TO 33830... tHANKS i "ACCIDDENTLY" HIT A CURB... oH WIT BOTH RED ADAPTERS...


----------



## LEDBETTER

> _Originally posted by LEDBETTER_@Sep 1 2009, 08:30 AM~14945561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEITH I NEED THEM ORANGE RIMS FOR THIS,BUT WITH A BLUE HUB.SHIP TO 23607 NEWPORTNEWS VA CAN I PLZZZ GET A PRICE
> *


 HOW MUCH TO 23607


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LEDBETTER_@Sep 5 2009, 08:03 AM~14987912
> *HOW MUCH TO 23607
> *


110- shippin


----------



## LEDBETTER

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 5 2009, 03:05 PM~14989608
> *110- shippin
> *


   HOW MUCH 4 THE RIMS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LEDBETTER_@Sep 5 2009, 02:45 PM~14990128
> *   HOW MUCH 4 THE RIMS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


670 total


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 2 2009, 07:36 PM~14963133
> *kEITH I DONO IF U QUOTED ME ALREADY.... bUT I NEED TWO 14X7 REVERSE W/GOLD NIPPLES AND GOLD SMOOTH HEX N A TOOL SHIPPED TO 33830... tHANKS i "ACCIDDENTLY" HIT A CURB... oH WIT BOTH RED ADAPTERS...
> *


rEPOST


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 2 2009, 05:36 PM~14963133
> *kEITH I DONO IF U QUOTED ME ALREADY.... bUT I NEED TWO 14X7 REVERSE W/GOLD NIPPLES AND GOLD SMOOTH HEX N A TOOL SHIPPED TO 33830... tHANKS i "ACCIDDENTLY" HIT A CURB... oH WIT BOTH RED ADAPTERS...
> *


320 shipped


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Hey keith hit me up with your paypal address for the chrome 2 bar knockoffs 96 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

PAYPAL AT [email protected].


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

i need some rims almost this color..i need the rim and hub painted the same with gold spokes and lip and chrome nips..13's. whats the price tag?

i dont need kos or adapters


----------



## Centillac

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 10:27 AM~3909452
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO SEE MY WORK ,,,,SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE POST UP  THANKS
> *



how much for the candy red rims the way they are in 14/6 set and extra wheel for continental kit? thanx let me know


----------



## salvador62

how much 4 a set like these in black 13


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 17 2009, 01:18 AM~15105207
> *i need some rims almost this color..i need the rim and hub painted the same with gold spokes and lip and chrome nips..13's. whats the price tag?
> 
> i dont need kos or adapters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DEWEY

i need a price for 5 13's shipped to 67206 i want them all blue with chrome hub, spinner, and lip


----------



## eastsiderider

how much for some 13,s like this i think black hub and black inner lip


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by eastsiderider_@Sep 21 2009, 07:43 PM~15146645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some 13,s like this i think black hub and black inner lip
> *


650 SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Sep 21 2009, 06:31 PM~15145661
> *i need a price for 5 13's shipped to 67206  i want them all blue with chrome hub, spinner, and lip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


145 PER WHEEL


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 21 2009, 11:54 PM~15148709
> *145 PER WHEEL
> *


is that shipped per wheel


----------



## regalthe1

hey doug was up how much for the white chrom ones


----------



## Krumbz

how much for some 13x7 the same set up as the white and gold, but in kandi brandy wine? can you give me the price with shipping to 79912. Slow & Low C.C.


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 21 2009, 11:54 PM~15148709
> *145 PER WHEEL
> *


is that shipped???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Sep 29 2009, 08:42 PM~15224250
> *is that shipped???
> *


add 100.00


----------



## Westcoastdon530

how much for 4 13" rims. the spokes only candy organic green


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Sep 30 2009, 01:16 PM~15229956
> *how much for 4 13" rims. the spokes only candy organic green
> *


435 plus shippin


----------



## plague

KEITH MY CUSTOMER LOVED HIS WHEELS THANKS AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

one set to go


----------



## RevHigh06

hey how much for 4 - 14x7 all black with chrome niples and knock offs with all the acessories. ship to 28542


----------



## wheelspecialists

Im looking to get some wires for my tahoe at least 24's in All gold. How much and what brand are these so i can look up the quality and warranty. Thanks


----------



## wheelspecialists

Also keith I own a shop here in NE. Do you wholesale?


----------



## RevHigh06

price check on these. with all the accessories 2 bar knock off


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pm me please on a set of 13 with black anodize dish n hub. And a price for black dish. Shipped to hawaii 96819 thanks homie. 
Do u use aloha freight to ship?


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by eastsiderider_@Sep 21 2009, 10:43 PM~15146645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some 13,s like this i think black hub and black inner lip
> *


 :0


----------



## CHOLA

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 29 2005, 11:02 AM~3909705
> *another...candy blue.
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 18 2009, 01:17 PM~13921949
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE ??? BUT  WITH ALL WHITE  BARREL AND GOLD LIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE, NEED 5 BUT CHANGE ALL THE WHITE TO CANDY PURPLE.


----------



## SEAZ01

how much for crome rims wit the back plate and nippels candy red wit stright 2 wings???


----------



## ben d

Can we do local pickup? If so where are you located?

PM me please.


----------



## baggedout81

HEY FELLAS HE'S IN JAPAN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510952


----------



## Guero78

> _Originally posted by fo-sho sixfo_@Feb 6 2009, 01:14 PM~12926229
> *i need some 13x7 like these. how long and how much to 28546 thanks
> *


how much for a set like thiz ones ! 13x7 with a 2 bar spinner and chips!! ship to 60048


----------



## Guero78

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Sep 12 2008, 08:13 PM~11589391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 my bad!! how much for a set like thiz ones 13x7 with a two bar spinner and chips..... ship to 60048 ILLINOIS


----------



## HB WIRES

740 SHIPPED BUT NO CHIPPS


----------



## g-ryder

howsit bro you gone some mad ass work man there all good looking rims homie damm 

could you work out how much for shiping to new zealand would be if you get back to me i wana buy some blue rims for my 64 balair


----------



## g-ryder

how much for them candy blue dishes in 14"" and shiped to new zealand ill pay up to $1000 pm p.s with k-offs sorry i dontno how to add photo yet


----------



## TONECO

How much for 4 13x7 all chrome shipped to 95838 cali also do you do pick up? any pics of your knock offs or what kind you got?

thanks


----------



## nueve5

do u have any pics of a 9in wide rim std if not can u tell me if it has a deeper dish than 8in std


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Dec 24 2009, 01:06 AM~16075885
> *How much for 4 13x7 all chrome shipped to 95838 cali also do you do pick up? any pics of your knock offs or what kind you got?
> 
> thanks
> *


 :cheesy: thats in DPH / SACRAMENTO


----------



## brownie_602

i want some with the lip and the hub green the spokes and the knockoff gold and the nipples chrome in 13x7 only need one rim how much shipped to 85323


----------



## pontiac64

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Nov 8 2008, 07:06 PM~12100811
> *HEY KIETH HOW MUCH FOR THIS COLOR BUT ONLY THE LIP,NIPPLES,SPOKES,HUB
> AND THE REST CHROME AND I NEED 5 OF THEM 13X7'S WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCK OFF SHIPPED TO 87120
> *


keith this is the color 13x7 orange spokes 2bar recessed for chips shipped to blaine wa 98230


----------



## pontiac64

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Nov 8 2008, 07:06 PM~12100811
> *HEY KIETH HOW MUCH FOR THIS COLOR BUT ONLY THE LIP,NIPPLES,SPOKES,HUB
> AND THE REST CHROME AND I NEED 5 OF THEM 13X7'S WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCK OFF SHIPPED TO 87120
> *


page 50 pos7 994 this is the color 13x7 candy orange spokes 2bar recessed for chips shipped to blaine wa 98230


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Nov 8 2008, 06:06 PM~12100811
> *HEY KIETH HOW MUCH FOR THIS COLOR BUT ONLY THE LIP,NIPPLES,SPOKES,HUB
> AND THE REST CHROME AND I NEED 5 OF THEM 13X7'S WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCK OFF SHIPPED TO 87120
> *


that color is 65 more its 3rd times power coat


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by g-ryder_@Dec 15 2009, 04:11 AM~15986053
> *how much for them candy blue dishes in 14"" and shiped to new zealand ill pay up to $1000 pm p.s with k-offs  sorry i dontno how to add photo yet
> *


ive got 13/7rev candy colbet blue


----------



## Guero78

how much for some 13x7 gold spoke and gold 2 bar spinner, rest chrome
\ ship to 60048 illinois


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Guero78_@Jan 4 2010, 04:53 PM~16182128
> *how much for some 13x7 gold spoke and gold 2 bar spinner, rest chrome
> \ ship to 60048 illinois
> *


560


----------



## pontiac64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 11:30 AM~3909483


----------



## FlakoLoco13

How much for 4 13x7 center golds with tires and gold 2 bars ko's shipped to 92679?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by pontiac64+Jan 5 2010, 11:16 PM~16199256-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-homeboyz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 29 2005, 11:30 AM~3909483
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...











let me know ok


----------



## ghettoslick1

hey keith how much for a set of chrome 100 spoke with candy pepsi blue hub and nipples and i need 2 rims to be 13x7 and 2 rims to be 13x5.5 with twisted spokes sent to 19134 thanks for your time homie


----------



## regalman85




----------



## regalman85




----------



## fleetwood88

how much for some all gold 13, send to 33183


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 12 2010, 12:31 PM~16266860
> *how much for some all gold 13, send to 33183
> *


870


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 18 2009, 01:17 PM~13921949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Keith how much for these but instead of white, candy redan gold?An price with chrome instead of gold with candy red? THX


----------



## impalaluv

can u post a pic of all gold 13x7 & what they come with,also shipped to 93638 :biggrin:


----------



## 94LINC

[/quote]
how much for some 13x7 like them? shipped to 33563


----------



## HB WIRES

740 shipped


----------



## FlakoLoco13

Do you got a shop? i would like to check out some of your dope rims


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE

hEY BRO PRICE ON THE WHEEL A COUPLE OF POSTS UP?????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by monte81_@Jan 15 2010, 01:09 PM~16301576
> *Hey Keith how much for these but instead of white, candy redan gold?An price with chrome instead of gold with candy red? THX
> *


1030 shipped red & gold, 690 cromes


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 19 2010, 08:01 AM~16337134
> *1030 shipped red & gold, 690 cromes
> *


THX BRO


----------



## ElMeroPelotero

i need a 13x5.5 aqua/teal lip and spokes the rest chrome how much shipped?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Jan 19 2010, 02:14 PM~16340478
> *i need a 13x5.5 aqua/teal lip and spokes the rest chrome how much shipped?
> *


650 shipped to where?


----------



## TRAVIEZO83

NICE BRO HOW MUCH FOR KANDY BRANDY WINE SPOKES AND DISH 13X7 TO 80910
:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 22 2010, 11:10 PM~16382521
> *NICE BRO HOW MUCH FOR KANDY BRANDY WINE SPOKES AND DISH 13X7 TO 80910
> :biggrin:
> *


660


----------



## FlakoLoco13

> _Originally posted by FlakoLoco13_@Jan 6 2010, 10:14 PM~16210013
> *How much for 13x7 center golds and gold 2 bar ko shipped to 92679?
> *


?? Cash in hand willing to buy today please pm.


----------



## santos1

i need some black spokes jus the wheels 13" reverse shipped to amarillo texas 79110 wats the price total? get back at asap thanks.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by FlakoLoco13_@Jan 23 2010, 06:35 PM~16388494
> *?? Cash in hand willing to buy today please pm.
> *


580


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by santos1_@Jan 25 2010, 12:14 PM~16404801
> *i need some black spokes jus the wheels 13" reverse shipped to amarillo texas 79110 wats the price total? get back at asap thanks.
> *


470


----------



## el beto

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 10:08 AM~3909747
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


i like the blue ones! do u have enymore just like that in 14x7? let me know and i will buy a set! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

NEED SOME 13x7 CANDY BLUE SPOKE AND LIP SHIPPED TO 79601 ABILENE TEXAS WITH 2 BAR-STRAIGHT K/OFF AND ADAPTORS? ALSO IF U CAN PLEASE POST SOME BLUES U CAN DO BRO. THANKS FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## 94LINC

> _Originally posted by 94LINC_@Jan 17 2010, 09:44 PM~16320826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u have some already made like these?


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

> _Originally posted by eastsiderider_@Sep 21 2009, 07:43 PM~15146645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some 13,s like this i think black hub and black inner lip
> *


how much for these in 13's for a 95 fleetwood with tires shipped to 11420 also do the rear need to be 13.5 or by 7


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE

[








[/quote]
Hey Keith sorry for the color change that 690 shipped price you gave me I need this in blue with chrome instead is cost the same???


----------



## JB45

IF U IN SOCAL, CAN YOU REDO A SET OF D'Z AND HOW MUCH? BLACK DISH N SPOKE, RED HUB N NIP

LMK


----------



## HB WIRES

> [


Hey Keith sorry for the color change that 690 shipped price you gave me I need this in blue with chrome instead is cost the same???
[/quote]
THATS FINE


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW

> _Originally posted by monte81_@Feb 6 2010, 03:38 PM~16532472
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these shipped to 27021 13/7 and need qoute on all gold also shipped to 27021 with tires ready to ride :biggrin:


----------



## del toro

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 29 2005, 11:02 AM~3909705
> *another...candy blue.
> *


WHAT SIZE OF SUN ROOF IS THAT DO YOU KNOW?


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE

> Hey Keith sorry for the color change that 690 shipped price you gave me I need this in blue with chrome instead is cost the same???


THATS FINE
[/quote]
Thx Keith be hittin you up soon for these!!!


----------



## Ground.Illusion

> Hey Keith sorry for the color change that 690 shipped price you gave me I need this in blue with chrome instead is cost the same???


THATS FINE
[/quote]



do u still have the rims just like that i will by them pm me gi4life


----------



## HB WIRES

> THATS FINE


do u still have the rims just like that i will by them pm me gi4life
[/quote]EXPLANE THE RIMMS


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

whats the turn around time on them 13"s i got my tax money


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by KingOfTheStreets64_@Feb 9 2010, 09:53 PM~16567663
> *whats the turn around time on them 13"s i got my tax money
> *


3 WEEKS


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Im losing sleep over here, i cant wait to see em dude :biggrin: 

Youll see em on the ride in vegas


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by 94LINC_@Jan 29 2010, 08:56 PM~16456667
> *do u have some already made like these?
> *



steeling my wheels :0 :biggrin:


----------



## nueve5

how much for some 14x7 rev pepsi blue hub and nippels with acc shipped to 78840 tx


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Feb 11 2010, 02:35 AM~16580427
> *how much for some 14x7 rev pepsi blue hub and nippels with acc shipped to 78840 tx
> *


590


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE

> [


Hey Keith sorry for the color change that 690 shipped price you gave me I need this in blue with chrome instead is cost the same???
[/quote]
How long would it take keith for build an delivery to 85533


----------



## lowrider2000

how much for some 13x7 crome rim,gold center, crome knock off 2 bar


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lowrider2000_@Feb 13 2010, 05:08 PM~16603896
> *how much for some 13x7 crome rim,gold center, crome knock off 2 bar
> *


490


----------



## lowridincalivato

what r the size options for an 03 deville? after looking at mine, it looks like a 14x7 standard might fit with a little grinding.. any expierence with the FWD devilles?


----------



## gordoloc213

here's mine that my homie did . . .


----------



## lowrider2000

how much for some 13x7 crome rim,gold center, crome knock off 2 bar

490 


price w/shipping to houston


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lowrider2000_@Feb 14 2010, 03:31 PM~16610854
> *how much for some 13x7 crome rim,gold center, crome knock off 2 bar
> 
> 490
> price w/shipping to houston
> *


575


----------



## jcardenas602

i need some wheels for my el camino homie! 13x7 center gold ..chrome dish.. gold lip??? shipped to phoenix arizona..85035?? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 14 2010, 01:57 AM~16607418
> *what r the size options for an 03 deville?  after looking at mine, it looks like a 14x7 standard might fit with a little grinding.. any expierence with the FWD devilles?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 19 2009, 10:06 PM~13331497
> *ITS POWER COAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I need a set just like this. please send price shipped to 78634 .How do i pay for them and how long will it take me to get them.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 16 2010, 10:02 PM~16635745
> *I need a set just like this. please send price shipped to 78634 .How do i pay for them and how long will it take me to get them.
> *


565 SHIPPED!!! 3 WEEKS, MONEY GRAM/ MONEY ORDER/ PAYPAL ADD 12.00


----------



## MR.3D

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Dec 15 2007, 09:31 PM~9462261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THIS SHIP TO 770022 14X7


----------



## HB WIRES

675 SHIPPED


----------



## el beto

> ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO SEE MY WORK ,,,,SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE POST UP  THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED SOME LIKE THIS FOR THE REGAL! HOW MUCH TO PORTLAND, OREGON?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO SOME LIKE THIS FOR THE 1996 FLEETWOOD!


----------



## el beto

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## jachavez22

was up homies nices wheels where are you loc?


----------



## jachavez22

hey homie nice wheels do they come with adaptors and spinners ? iam in phx az


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Feb 18 2010, 06:42 AM~16649768
> *hey homie nice wheels do they come with adaptors and spinners ? iam in phx az
> *


yes


----------



## HB WIRES

> ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO SEE MY WORK ,,,,SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE POST UP  THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED SOME LIKE THIS FOR THE REGAL! HOW MUCH TO PORTLAND, OREGON?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO SOME LIKE THIS FOR THE 1996 FLEETWOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm send
Click to expand...


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Dec 6 2007, 05:43 PM~9391619
> *heres my blue spokes from keef. Thanks big dog they look great on the regal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THESE CANDY BLUE?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 19 2010, 01:58 AM~16659098
> *ARE THESE CANDY BLUE?
> *


yes they are


----------



## lowridincalivato

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 15 2010, 03:17 PM~16619787
> *:dunno:
> *


thanks for all your help... :uh:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 14 2010, 01:57 AM~16607418
> *what r the size options for an 03 deville?  after looking at mine, it looks like a 14x7 standard might fit with a little grinding.. any expierence with the FWD devilles?
> *


14/6 stander will work


----------



## BIGG-USO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 12:06 PM~3909728
> *
> *


hey uce how much for the white lips, gold trim ,white spokes ,gold knock off


----------



## BIGG-USO

in 13's


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIGG-USO_@Feb 20 2010, 10:30 PM~16674722
> *in 13's
> *


835 USO


----------



## SJ ALLDAY

I am looking for a set of 13's... Baby blue spokes to match my ride. any pictures to show me? Shipped to 95121
















pm me if possible bro.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:06 AM~16699243
> *I am looking for a set of 13's... Baby blue spokes to match my ride. any pictures to show me? Shipped to 95121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me if possible bro.
> *


IS THAT JUNE ST . ON THE EASTSIDE SAN JOSE??
HERE BABY BLUE


----------



## SJ ALLDAY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 23 2010, 11:05 AM~16699758
> *IS THAT JUNE ST . ON THE EASTSIDE SAN JOSE??
> HERE  BABY BLUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 

no its in ESSJ tho homie  

How much? is that the only blue you have?


----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 23 2010, 11:06 AM~16699243
> *I am looking for a set of 13's... Baby blue spokes to match my ride. any pictures to show me? Shipped to 95121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me if possible bro.
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 25 2010, 02:40 PM~16723933
> *NICE!!!
> *


  THANKS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIGG-USO_@Feb 20 2010, 10:29 PM~16674710
> *hey uce how much for the white lips, gold trim ,white spokes ,gold knock off
> *


ALL GOLD????? WITH WHITE


----------



## ELO408WEST

Keith how much for 13x7 reversed 100 spoke 
all black except for chrome hub,nipples,and K.O
Shipped to 95123 San Jose Ca.
Also how long would they take? Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Feb 26 2010, 07:08 PM~16737221
> *Keith how much for 13x7 reversed 100 spoke
> all black except for chrome hub,nipples,and K.O
> Shipped to 95123 San Jose Ca.
> Also how long would they take? Thanks
> *


pm send


----------



## 8cutdog6

WAS THE PRIZE ON THIS 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE TO TX
DO U CARRIE ZENITHS I WANT CHROME K OFFS AND ADDAPTS


----------



## HB WIRES

TRY ZENITH WIREWHEEL


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 23 2010, 11:05 AM~16699758
> *IS THAT JUNE ST . ON THE EASTSIDE SAN JOSE??
> HERE  BABY BLUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much I like those


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 4 2010, 03:25 PM~16797277
> *how much I like those
> *


469 shipped those are babyblue


----------



## 209impala

Keith Price check on some chrome 18/8 rev. complete for a 1/2 ton truck. I remember you had some a while back and they were a hard sell for you and I should have got them then  but what would they run me shipped or not to 95210 Stockton,ca. Thanks


----------



## Stilo-G

can i get a price on these with gold nipples and k/o thanks


----------



## Stilo-G

and a price on these with candy red spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 5 2010, 12:46 AM~16802842
> *and a price on these with candy red spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


p, send


----------



## PANCAKE

Anything powder coated already that you need to get rid of for a good price 13x7 reverse?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by PANCAKE_@Mar 7 2010, 07:44 PM~16822929
> *Anything powder coated already that you need to get rid of for a good price 13x7 reverse?
> *


sorry we sold everything in 13/7


----------



## El Greengo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 11:27 AM~3909452
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO SEE MY WORK ,,,,SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE POST UP  THANKS
> *


 i need to see some green and some all gold


----------



## 84cutty

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 8 2005, 06:21 PM~3967404
> *:0
> *


how much for these


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

here are the ones you made for us a while back





















Came out GREAT!


----------



## HB WIRES

KOOL


----------



## jachavez22

was up homie need some 13x7's with all acc in candy red 1" chrome lip and spokes let me know how $ thanks :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Mar 12 2010, 07:48 PM~16875157
> *was up homie need some 13x7's with all acc  in candy red  1" chrome lip and spokes let me know how $ thanks :biggrin:
> *


shipped to were?


----------



## rusty caprice

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Dec 15 2007, 10:31 PM~9462261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hey keith I need another rim for my booty kit no hardware 14x7 how much??

shipped to v3r7r8


----------



## ~TRU~

i need some with orintal candy blue dish (just the lip) and colbalt kandy blue spokes , everything else chrome ,


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 14 2010, 01:50 AM~16885269
> *i need some with orintal candy blue dish (just the lip) and colbalt kandy blue spokes , everything else chrome ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


670 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Mar 14 2010, 01:33 AM~16885231
> *hey keith I need another rim for my booty kit no hardware 14x7 how much??
> 
> shipped to v3r7r8
> 
> 
> *


175 plus shiipin


----------



## One and Only 254

how much for something like this 14x7 shipped to 76522


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Mar 14 2010, 06:31 PM~16889398
> *how much for something like this 14x7 shipped to 76522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


695 shipped


----------



## streetrider




----------



## krome65

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 7 2009, 12:36 PM~13209667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey keith How much for these with yellow dish with chrome lip 13x7 rev
shipped to 98230?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Mar 14 2010, 10:23 PM~16892100
> *Hey keith How much for these with yellow dish with chrome lip 13x7 rev
> shipped to 98230?
> *


AND THE SPOKES???


----------



## One and Only 254

How about just all chrome 14x7 with accessories, shipped to 76522?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Mar 16 2010, 05:24 PM~16909714
> *How about just all chrome 14x7 with accessories, shipped to 76522?
> *


425 SHIPPED


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## salvador62

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Dec 15 2007, 09:31 PM~9462261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 how much 4 some like this but in black 13x7  thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by salvador62_@Mar 17 2010, 10:54 PM~16923913
> *how  much  4  some like this  but  in black 13x7  thanks
> *


560


----------



## salvador62

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 17 2010, 11:37 PM~16924309
> *560
> *


 what does that come wit


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

HOW MUCH FOR THE ORANGE RIMS 13's sent to AZ


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 18 2010, 01:04 PM~16928318
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE ORANGE RIMS 13's sent to AZ
> *


what done


----------



## J-VO

13x7" reverse chrome hub, hot pink spokes, light pink nips, hot pink outer lip, chrome dish, chrome zenith syle 2 bar ko, shipped to 32901?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by J-VO_@Mar 18 2010, 03:35 PM~16929377
> *13x7" reverse  chrome hub, hot pink spokes, light pink nips, hot pink outer lip, chrome dish, chrome zenith syle 2 bar ko, shipped to 32901?
> *


760 shipped


----------



## jachavez22

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impalacustom70_@Apr 11 2008, 05:13 PM~10393997
> *ok
> *


----------



## J-VO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 18 2010, 06:39 PM~16929847
> *760 shipped
> *


thanks keith I'll be ordering soon. do you do tires or no?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by J-VO_@Mar 19 2010, 06:30 AM~16935238
> *thanks keith I'll be ordering soon. do you do tires or no?
> *


no tires yet


----------



## SmileNowCryLater

homeboyz... a few of my partners told me about u...im goin to look for something similiar to what i need...looks like u do some clean ass work...will get back to u in a few....


----------



## PFLATERO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 12:06 PM~3909728
> *
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE ONE W/ WHITE SPOKES N GOLD CENTER 13' X 7


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by PFLATERO_@Mar 19 2010, 11:18 AM~16937526
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE ONE W/ WHITE SPOKES N GOLD CENTER 13' X 7
> *


what do you want gold ? hub/nipple/koff


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@Mar 19 2010, 11:12 AM~16937490
> *homeboyz... a few of my partners told me about u...im goin to look for something similiar to what i need...looks like u do some clean ass work...will get back to u in a few....
> *


----------



## SmileNowCryLater

alright homie..how much for 14x6....all gold with chrome lip....and how much for just str8 all gold....with adapters and KOs shipped to 15035? i appreciate it...i see a pic on the 8th page similiar to what i want...ill send....


----------



## SmileNowCryLater

like these right here?? 14x6....shipped to 15035? i appreciate it...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@Mar 19 2010, 11:29 AM~16937590
> *alright homie..how much for 14x6....all gold with chrome lip....and how much for just str8 all gold....with adapters and KOs shipped to 15035? i appreciate it...i see a pic on the 8th page similiar to what i want...ill send....
> *


890 plus 130 shippen china//// 1190 plus 130 shippin usa gold


----------



## SmileNowCryLater

i just replied in your other topic...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

can i get a price check on 2 sets of 13x7 & 13x6 for a 94 big-body roadmaster.
complete set shipped to 85335, El mirage, Az.
thanks

















:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

we dont have the wheels ( dim cut ) in 13


----------



## THE-REASON

NICE...HOW MUCH WOULD THOSE NAVY BLUE GO FOR W JUST THE BLUE DISH


----------



## mauricio64

can you match this color and whats the price on 13 X 7 to 59801?thank you


----------



## HB WIRES

SIR WEVE GOT THAT COLOR


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by THE-REASON_@Mar 20 2010, 07:56 PM~16948269
> *NICE...HOW MUCH WOULD THOSE NAVY BLUE GO FOR W JUST THE BLUE DISH
> *


450


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~+Mar 19 2010, 04:35 PM~16939364-->
> 
> 
> 
> can i get a price check on 2 sets of 13x7 & 13x6 for a 94 big-body roadmaster.
> complete set shipped to 85335, El mirage, Az.
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-homeboyz_@Mar 19 2010, 04:49 PM~16939463
> *we dont have the wheels ( dim cut ) in 13
> *


you got anything close to or some thing with orange.?
hammer, adapters, complete set... shipped to AZ


----------



## HB WIRES

nothing made in orange. but they can be made


----------



## MudMoccasin

How much for these in 15x7 reverse shipped to 38125? 








[/quote]


----------



## mauricio64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 21 2010, 08:44 AM~16951703
> *SIR WEVE GOT THAT COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ok thanks!!what the price on 4 13X7?? are you located at san bernardino?


----------



## HB WIRES

> How much for these in 15x7 reverse shipped to 38125?


[/quote]
740


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mauricio64_@Mar 22 2010, 12:02 AM~16958639
> *ok thanks!!what the price on 4 13X7??  are you located at san bernardino?
> *


399.99 no riverside


----------



## trilla

how much for some 22" all chrome with gold nipples shipped to 76520 and another thig u do son
me badass work homie


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Hey Keith whats a set of all chrome 13s with red nipples run shipped to 89123?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Mar 22 2010, 01:08 PM~16962940
> *Hey Keith whats a set of all chrome 13s with red nipples run shipped to 89123?
> *


530 shipped


----------



## G-OD BODY

Hey Keith can you give me a price on 4 13x7 rev all chrome I need bullet knockoffs with tool and hammer dont need adapters. shipped to 06850


----------



## HB WIRES

440 shipped


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 23 2010, 09:39 PM~16981276
> *440 shipped
> *


 Thanks


----------



## resiewdub13

i got my car painted kandy burple looks kandy purple but at different angles looks kandy blue anyone ever use this color and have to match wheels? if so post a pic thanks


----------



## resiewdub13

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Feb 10 2008, 12:03 PM~9908566-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEVER FADED_@Feb 12 2008, 01:08 PM~9924291
> *almost forgot about the purple dishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alot of colors to choose from


----------



## hoodcamino

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 23 2010, 11:39 PM~16981276
> *440 shipped
> *


How much for 13x7 fushia dish, chrome nipples ,fushia spokes ,chrome hub, and chrome knock off to area code76105 fort worth tx.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by hoodcamino_@Mar 27 2010, 10:40 PM~17021063
> *How much for 13x7 fushia dish, chrome nipples ,fushia spokes ,chrome hub, and chrome knock off to area code76105 fort worth tx.
> *


what color is that??


----------



## Rigo Denmark

Hey

How much for a set 14x7 all chrome and all gear to mount them. 

To area code 75052 

And do they fit on Buick riviera 1966 


And what tire are best for this rims (don't want too skinny) please link to some tire companys who have webshops 


Thanks
Rigo


----------



## HB WIRES

460 shipped tires??


----------



## Rigo Denmark

Sorry dont understand ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Rigo Denmark_@Mar 30 2010, 02:51 PM~17046097
> *Sorry dont understand ?
> *


tires i dont sell them


----------



## Rigo Denmark

Ok

But I need rims too  But I have this Buick riviera 1966 with this BIG drum brakes, I think they are special big. The car a born with 15". 
Do you think rims 14"x8 fit ?? I real must be sure, Im going to ship this rims to Denmark after a round trip to Texas pick up place.


----------



## HB WIRES

yes they fit 14/7 rev , you can ask around


----------



## Rigo Denmark

okay if your are sure I trust you 

And the price are for set ??? 

all chrome and all gear to mount them. 

To area code 75052


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Rigo Denmark_@Mar 30 2010, 03:21 PM~17046359
> *okay if your are sure I trust you
> 
> And the price are for set ???
> 
> all chrome and all gear to mount them.
> 
> To area code 75052
> *


need a hammer add 12.00?? how do you want to pay?? pm me please


----------



## Rigo Denmark

please post me a pic. so I can see the rims and adaptors

Time are much in Denmark -bed time, talk tomorrow


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## baggedout81

Hurry up and buy :biggrin:


----------



## Rigo Denmark

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 30 2010, 04:17 PM~17046324
> *yes they fit 14/7 rev  , you can ask around
> *



You say "ask around", Can not find any Rivera 1966-67 owner with 14x7 rev. I have look for weeks on net :-( 

I realy like to talk to some 1966-67 Rivera owner


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## Rigo Denmark

look right 

price all togeter ???


----------



## chihuahuita

oyes homeboy you think que the 15 x 7 rev will fit good on a 1996 ford crown victoria


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 10:19 AM~6441127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn, bruh...This was a suprise to see this here..Unfortunately we can't live n the past...Gotta keep pushin forward...But with all due respect...R.I.P


----------



## Rigo Denmark

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 31 2010, 07:44 AM~17053109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hi
Are you still alive  

The above pic just what I need, 14 x 7 + all accessories for the Buick Rivera 66-67

Need price?, ship to Texas ? 

How do I do the payment work ?


----------



## HB WIRES

pm send


----------



## Rigo Denmark

Payment Sent and a PM, with the ship adresse

Thanks for the deal...
Rigo


----------



## PFLATERO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2005, 12:06 PM~3909728
> *
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE LAST SET THE ONE W/WHITE SPOKES N GOLD CENTER??? I WANT TO GET A SET OF 5 WHEELS 13X7?????


----------



## PFLATERO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 2 2008, 04:21 PM~10071182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THOSE RIGHT HERE I WANT A SET OF 5 RIMS 13X7 HOOK ME UP ESE GRACIAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PFLATERO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 2 2008, 04:37 PM~10071240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMN HOMIE IF I BUY 2 SETS OF RIMS YOU CAN SEND ME THA HYNA TOO HAHAHAHA :boink:


----------



## DrasticNYC

Sup Keith,

how much for set of all chrome 13x7's reverse (for a 62 impala) with accessories to 11706?


----------



## HB WIRES

pm send


----------



## resiewdub13

how bout a pic. of a dormant blue rim? u ever done this color?


----------



## bobis x3

how much for a set of 13x7. gold nips,hub,ko.candy rootbeer spokes and barrel.shipped to tx 75243?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bobis x3_@Apr 7 2010, 04:57 PM~17126250
> *how much for a set of 13x7. gold nips,hub,ko.candy rootbeer spokes and barrel.shipped to tx 75243?
> *


like this


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by resiewdub13_@Apr 7 2010, 03:14 PM~17125267
> *how bout a pic. of a dormant blue rim? u ever done this color?
> *


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 7 2010, 06:54 PM~17127474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 72 X-LACE 14x7 THIS COLOR?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Apr 12 2010, 04:55 PM~17171671
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 72 X-LACE 14x7 THIS COLOR?
> *


what do you want??


----------



## resiewdub13

this is the dormant blue i get when i google the color








[/quote]
u have anything like this?


----------



## HB WIRES

> this is the dormant blue i get when i google the color


u have anything like this?
[/quote]yes we do


----------



## baggedout81

^^^Kinda almost looks like Pepsi blue :0


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 13 2010, 03:59 PM~17181704
> *^^^Kinda almost looks like Pepsi blue :0
> *


real close, if we double it??


----------



## resiewdub13

how would i get that purplish color from the dormant blue i posted to that blue u posted up? what would that color u posted look like over a candy purple?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by resiewdub13_@Apr 13 2010, 05:54 PM~17182998
> *how would i get that purplish color from the dormant blue i posted to that blue u posted up? what would that color u posted look like over a candy purple?
> *


i dont know


----------



## sanjocars

> _Originally posted by pennywise619_@Oct 7 2005, 09:01 PM~3964339
> *mine
> *


  How much for these rims but black spokes? Where can I pick them up?


----------



## dignityaz

how much for 13x7 with black hub an black front spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dignityaz_@Apr 13 2010, 10:22 PM~17186389
> *how much for 13x7 with black hub an black front spokes
> *


430


----------



## resiewdub13

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 4 2008, 10:40 PM~10801863
> *DOULBE CANDY BLUE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u have a better pic. of this double candy blue?


----------



## Rigo Denmark

Hello homeboyz
Have you ship the rimes ??? 

Rigo


----------



## SEAZ01

HOW MUCH WOULD IT COAST FOR 13X7S WIT POWER COATED NIPLES AND BAKK PLATE WHITE...

EVERYTHING CROME ...WIT KO'S AND ADAPTERS 

YOU CAN PM ME BACK WITH PRICE AND UR NUMBER THANKS YOU!!!


----------



## madmax64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


gracias homie


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Apr 22 2010, 11:10 PM~17277505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> gracias homie
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Apr 22 2010, 11:10 PM~17277505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> gracias homie
> *


 :biggrin: thats great uso


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 13 2010, 05:21 PM~17182691
> *real close, if we double it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT IN CANDY GREEN? 13/7 100 SPOKES AND HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE U? THANKS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:50 PM~17284970
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT IN CANDY GREEN? 13/7 100 SPOKES AND HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE U? THANKS
> *


625 3 weeks


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 23 2010, 07:52 PM~17284981
> *625 3 weeks
> *


WOULD U NEED A COLOR SAMPLE? OR DO U HAVE SOME SAMPLES?


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 7 2010, 07:49 PM~17127404
> *like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for this? 13? and for some all gold?13?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@May 5 2010, 01:02 AM~17396115
> *how much for this? 13? and for some all gold?13?
> *


i belive i can sell these rimms?? you want them?


----------



## Campos_8200

REALLY NICE cars!! I own an 88 olds cutlass supreme and and a 78 ford thunderbird and would like to know if 20" rims fit the car without a problem and what is the best fit rims for the t-bird? Any info will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## HB WIRES

14/7rev


----------



## justin 514

> _Originally posted by Droop$_@Nov 6 2005, 11:52 AM~4148866
> *these are fuckin sexy i almost wana do my whole car white n gold now  :thumbsup:
> *


oh my god !!! these are perfect!!!!! i need some now !!!!!! does the guy ship to canada?? 
best shit ever


----------



## knightmare

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Oct 25 2005, 12:06 AM~4065487
> *HOMEBOYZ WILL  HOOK YOU UP!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




how much 4 sumthin lik this but wit da colored hub and 14x6 all around shipped 61033


----------



## knightmare

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@May 5 2010, 11:55 PM~17406252
> *how much 4 sumthin lik this  but wit da colored hub  and 14x6 all around shipped 61033
> *



lik da truck on da 3rd page aces


----------



## [email protected]

Do you have any 14x6 yet?.........i'm ready to order.......let me know.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 5 2010, 11:25 PM~17406407
> *Do you have any 14x6 yet?.........i'm ready to order.......let me know.
> *


NOO


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@May 5 2010, 10:55 PM~17406252
> *how much 4 sumthin lik this  but wit da colored hub  and 14x6 all around shipped 61033
> *


NOO NOT YET


----------



## gordobig818

> How much for these in 15x7 reverse shipped to 38125?


[/quote]

THESE IN 13x7 shipped to 85301 13x7 complete package!


----------



## HB WIRES

THESE IN 13x7 shipped to 85301 13x7 complete package!
[/quote]680.00SHIPPED


----------



## super chipper

how much for the barrol black the spokes yellow and the rest chrome ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@May 12 2010, 06:02 PM~17470016
> *how much for the barrol black the spokes yellow and the rest chrome ?
> *


645 PLUS SHIPPEN


----------



## H8R PROOF

any pics of candy lime green please..


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@May 13 2010, 03:23 PM~17480175
> *any pics of candy lime green please..
> *


----------



## Mike_e

how much for a set like these but instead of green , champagne instead...shipped to San Leandro,CA 94578


----------



## HB WIRES

LIKE 975


----------



## JB45

14X7 FULL BLACK BARREL/SPOKES, REST CHROME WITH ACCS TO 90706?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by JB45_@May 15 2010, 11:43 PM~17503231
> *14X7 FULL BLACK BARREL/SPOKES, REST CHROME WITH ACCS TO 90706?
> *


610


----------



## super chipper

how does it work on the color match ? do u want me to send u a yellow tab from when we paint my car and we go from there ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@May 16 2010, 01:51 PM~17506779
> *how does it work on the color match ? do u want me to send u a yellow  tab from when we paint my car and we go from there ?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## super chipper

ok thank u ill get at u in a few weeks when she's painted


----------



## JB45

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 16 2010, 06:42 AM~17504387
> *610
> *


thanks, whats the ticket picked up?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by JB45_@May 17 2010, 03:04 PM~17517905
> *thanks, whats the ticket picked up?
> *


575


----------



## knightmare

let me know homie wen u get da 14x6 reverse in stock homie i need a set bad thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@May 21 2010, 01:29 PM~17563617
> *let me know homie wen u get da 14x6 reverse in stock homie  i need a set bad thanks
> *


I GOT THEM NOW 339.99 A SET OF 4


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 13 2010, 05:21 PM~17182691
> *real close, if we double it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*HOW MUCH FOR THESE SENT TO 86409?*


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 21 2010, 03:36 PM~17563666
> *I GOT THEM NOW  339.99 A SET OF 4
> *


u get my 13's in yet keith?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@May 21 2010, 07:16 PM~17566231
> *u get my 13's in yet keith?
> *


MAYBE??? ILL CHECK


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 21 2010, 05:08 PM~17565230
> *HOW MUCH FOR THESE SENT TO 86409?
> *


715 SHIPPED


----------



## knightmare

how much 4 all 14x6s all around just lik da ones on da 3rd page boulavard aces shippeed 2 60133 il thanks homie


----------



## knightmare

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@May 21 2010, 11:06 PM~17567762
> *how much 4 all 14x6s all around  just lik da ones on da 3rd page boulavard aces shippeed 2 60133 il  thanks homie
> *




how do i order homie


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 21 2010, 11:33 PM~17567492
> *MAYBE???  ILL CHECK
> *


?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@May 22 2010, 09:45 PM~17574294
> *how do i order homie
> *


pm me??


----------



## Madd-Dogg

u find out yet on those 13's mang im hurting over here its been 4 weeks.......


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@May 25 2010, 04:42 PM~17601793
> *u find out yet on those 13's mang im hurting over here its been 4 weeks.......
> *


still nothing   imean maybe next week what color is your car??


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 26 2010, 07:44 AM~17608215
> *still nothing    imean maybe next week  what color is your car??
> *


----------



## Madd-Dogg




----------



## HB WIRES

THAT WHEEL WAS MINE 87 CAPRICE,, BUT THEN I SOLD THEM


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 26 2010, 02:31 PM~17611186
> *   THAT WHEEL WAS MINE  87 CAPRICE,, BUT THEN I SOLD THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## NICE DREAMS




----------



## 95 SS Swangin




----------



## 95 SS Swangin




----------



## LIL LUIS

a do u think i can get ur number bro i really like ur work bro and want to get some black 13z with complete set with knock offs adapters and tires...


----------



## LAGERO

Need a price for some 14X7s with turquoise spokes and zenith style 2 bar knock-off shipped to 75056. Thanks.


----------



## DETACHED

13" standard 13x7s or 13x5.5 or 13x6 candy red spokes shipped to 93257


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 1 2010, 03:44 PM~17666779
> *13" standard 13x7s or 13x5.5 or 13x6 candy red spokes shipped to 93257
> *


560 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Jun 1 2010, 03:41 PM~17666747
> *Need a price for some 14X7s with turquoise spokes and zenith style 2 bar knock-off shipped to 75056. Thanks.
> *


580 shiipes


----------



## kevinking

Looking 4 a set of 13x7 with silver an red, do you have any pictures available 2 check out... thank you


----------



## LIL LUIS

looking for 13x7 black and chrome spokes if u have a set.. to 60506 thanx homie


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LIL LUIS_@Jun 5 2010, 11:18 PM~17706834
> *looking for 13x7 black and chrome spokes if u have a set.. to 60506 thanx homie
> *


520


----------



## Boulevard Star

I am looking for:

1 set of 14" 6" or 7" width for '80 Coupe DeVille deepdish all in chrome with 1.25" white walls and dome knock offs. Which is better 6" or 7 " width for my car?

and 

1 set of 13 or 14" for -85 Mitsu (4x4.5") with white walls, front wheel drive FWD offset. all in chrome, dome knock off.

Shipping to Paramount, CA 90723

[email protected]


----------



## mdz85olds

how much for a set of 13x7 chrome, including adapters, knockoffs, and tools shipped to 76541?

Thanks.


----------



## 1WIKD79

740
[/quote]
rims and knockoffs...95127


----------



## 1WIKD79

THESE IN 13x7 shipped to 85301 13x7 complete package!
[/quote]


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Jun 7 2010, 06:57 PM~17721179
> *how much for a set of 13x7 chrome, including adapters, knockoffs, and tools shipped to 76541?
> 
> Thanks.
> *


415


----------



## mdz85olds

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 8 2010, 01:46 AM~17724457
> *415
> *


WOW! :0 

i will PayPal you in the afternoon today.
Need adapters for 1985 Cutlass Supreme. And 2 bar knockoffs.
Will include this on paypal comments also. 
Thanks!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Jun 8 2010, 03:16 AM~17725110
> *WOW! :0
> 
> i will PayPal you in the afternoon today.
> Need adapters for 1985 Cutlass Supreme. And 2 bar knockoffs.
> Will include this on paypal comments also.
> Thanks!
> *


430 THAT INCULED PAYPAL FEE


----------



## mdz85olds

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 8 2010, 09:19 AM~17725792
> *430 THAT INCULED PAYPAL FEE
> *


Payment Sent! Can you please verify my shipping address in 76541 zip code and not 76702. Thanks!!


----------



## knightmare

yo this is gonna b my 1st time ordering from homeboyz how did u guys make a oayment just wonderin cuz i dont wanna get fucked over again :uh:


----------



## mdz85olds

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Jun 8 2010, 12:49 PM~17727491
> *yo this is gonna b my 1st time ordering from homeboyz    how did u guys make a oayment just wonderin  cuz i dont wanna get fucked over again  :uh:
> *



My first time also, but I paid with PayPal. Pretty safe way. And plus they are registered with them so they have all their information.


----------



## HB WIRES

AND IVE BEEN A FOMUN SUPPORE 7 YEARS ON THIS SITE,,98% HAPPYNESS 2% NON HAPPY,, GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

13X7 REV. DODGER BLUE BARREL AND SPOKES REST CHROME OR BLUE LIP , NIPPLES AND HUBS REST CHROME WITH DIAMOND CUT SPOKES PM ME PRICE...AND SEND ME UR PAYPAL


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 10 2010, 01:04 PM~17750220
> *13X7 REV. DODGER BLUE BARREL AND SPOKES REST CHROME OR BLUE LIP , NIPPLES AND HUBS REST CHROME WITH DIAMOND CUT SPOKES PM ME PRICE...AND SEND ME UR PAYPAL
> *


YOU SURE BUY ALOT OF RIMMS ??


----------



## Big John 69

how much for 13x7 transparent black spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jun 10 2010, 07:58 PM~17753835
> *how much for 13x7 transparent black spokes
> *


450


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 10 2010, 03:49 PM~17751626
> *YOU SURE BUY ALOT OF RIMMS  ??
> *



YEAH I DO.. THANKS ANYWAYS I ALREADY GOT SUM THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## fidecaddy

how much candy blue nips and hub 13s shipped 93901 with all acc.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jun 10 2010, 07:58 PM~17753835
> *how much for 13x7 transparent black spokes
> *


460


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

how much for the lime green ones on the first page? picked up not shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Jun 19 2010, 09:28 PM~17835662
> *how much for the lime green ones on the first page? picked up not shipped
> *


green rim and spokes 595


----------



## krome65

Keith, post up some samples of bubble gum pink or hot pink if you got that color.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Jun 20 2010, 07:03 PM~17840946
> *Keith, post up some samples of bubble gum pink or hot pink if you got that color.
> *


www.tigerdrylac.com


----------



## demonicdnb

can you do army green? like the woodland camo green, dish spokes and hub 13x7 to 74037

this color


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by demonicdnb_@Jun 21 2010, 02:05 AM~17843166
> *can you do army green? like the woodland camo green, dish spokes and hub 13x7 to 74037
> 
> this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


780


----------



## krome65

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 20 2010, 11:53 PM~17842802
> *www.tigerdrylac.com
> *


The link dosnt work..do you have any pics from previous wheels that you've done?


----------



## krome65

I want this color pink...do you have it?


----------



## Madd-Dogg

Picked Up the rims today keith great work man! they look amazin will post pics when i have em on ther car in the next few days
thank you uce!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 20 2010, 06:51 AM~17837548
> *green rim  and spokes 595
> *


1. IM LOOKING FOR A PIC OF 13" WHEELS WITH DARK BLUE ANNODIZED NIPPLES AND HUBS.
2. HOW MUCH? FOR PICK UP?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jun 23 2010, 01:39 PM~17867142
> *1. IM LOOKING FOR A PIC OF 13" WHEELS WITH DARK BLUE ANNODIZED NIPPLES AND HUBS.
> 2. HOW MUCH? FOR PICK UP?
> *


CHECK IN COLOR WHEELS FEST


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 23 2010, 07:37 PM~17871242
> *CHECK IN COLOR WHEELS FEST
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THESE? I WILL PICK UP. JUST RIMS AND K.O.'S 13"


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jun 24 2010, 02:00 PM~17877466
> *HOW MUCH FOR THESE? I WILL PICK UP. JUST RIMS AND K.O.'S 13"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


480


----------



## rodriguezmodels

pm the price again on how much for 5 rims chrome 14x6 100 spoke reverse with the adapters and nockoffs and the led hammer.thanks


----------



## Madd-Dogg

:biggrin: thanks big homie u hooked it up


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jun 24 2010, 09:40 PM~17881114
> *pm the price again on how much for 5 rims chrome 14x6 100 spoke reverse with the adapters and nockoffs and the led hammer.thanks
> *


420


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Jun 26 2010, 12:02 PM~17893127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: thanks big homie u hooked it up
> *


----------



## LowriderMan1995

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 8 2005, 06:21 PM~3967404
> *:0
> *




DAMN THESE ARE TIGHT AS HELL..HOW MUCH FOR THESE


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 26 2010, 07:28 PM~17894687
> *
> *


better pic


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Jun 29 2010, 11:09 PM~17923722
> *better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## %candy mobile%

i need a price on some all gold 13x7s with candy red spokes and gold k/o shipped to 87121


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jun 30 2010, 12:06 PM~17927377
> *i need a price on some all gold 13x7s with candy red spokes and gold k/o shipped to 87121
> *


call me 909 609 9813


----------



## 805MAC1961

Can you give me a quote on these Colors?
Light Color Blue for the Spokes, and the Dark Blue for the Nipples.
Everything else CHROME on some 14's.
Shipped to 93030 Price? Picked Up Cost?


----------



## 805MAC1961

Here is another sample of the colors i'm trying to combine, that I found looking through your thread. Let me know.










Light Blue for the Spokes / Dark Blue for the Nipples.


----------



## HB WIRES

560 pick up


----------



## 805MAC1961

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 4 2010, 12:49 AM~17956778
> *560 pick up
> *


Damn! That's a great price! Do you happen to have any sample pics? What kind of turn around time would it be?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Jul 4 2010, 08:05 PM~17961006
> *Damn! That's a great price! Do you happen to have any sample pics? What kind of turn around time would it be?
> *


3 weeks


----------



## bigp46

yo how much for sum 15s like this with everything shipping addapters everything that i need to put on the car except the tires??to louisiana to 10815 billie dr denham springs dam i cant figure out how to get a pic on here but the candy blue rims thats on the 1st page or second??


----------



## HB WIRES

580


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Can I get a price for set of chrome 13x7 w/kandy purple spokes, KO shipped to 23663? Also do you have a something similar and a picture?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jul 11 2010, 11:48 AM~18017061
> *Can I get a price for set of chrome 13x7 w/kandy purple spokes, KO shipped to 23663? Also do you have a something similar and a picture?
> *


590 shippied


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

TAKIN IT TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE KEITH...

I STILL HAVENT FORGOTTEN ABOUT YOU BRO, YOU DID A GREAT JOB ON MY GREEN ONES. ILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS MAN.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jul 27 2010, 06:30 PM~18157620
> *TAKIN IT TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE KEITH...
> 
> I STILL HAVENT FORGOTTEN ABOUT YOU BRO, YOU DID A GREAT JOB ON MY GREEN ONES. ILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS MAN.
> *


  god bless you and the whole family uso


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 30 2010, 07:03 AM~18183976
> * god bless you and the whole family uso
> *


right back at you bro


----------



## ars!n

Kief, I was wondering if you got some pics of 72 cross laced with powder coated spokes and hub???? Been look but aint seen any


----------



## Zeke

Keith, give me a price on some chrome 13x7 black nipples/spokes
with zenith 2wing KO with inserts shipped to 95301 thanks!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Zeke_@Aug 2 2010, 04:10 PM~18209404
> *Keith, give me a price on some chrome 13x7 black nipples/spokes
> with zenith 2wing KO with inserts shipped to 95301 thanks!
> *


600 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 2 2010, 08:53 PM~18212207
> *600 shipped
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Aug 1 2010, 07:26 PM~18201978
> *Kief, I was wondering if you got some pics of 72 cross laced with powder coated spokes and hub???? Been look but aint seen any
> *


i dont


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

PM me for options of 22's. Not necessarily spokes either, just options of what you have and can get.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 3 2010, 12:13 PM~18217043
> *PM me for options of 22's. Not necessarily spokes either, just options of what you have and can get.
> *


i cant get nothing car tpye of car


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 3 2010, 02:24 PM~18217651
> *i cant get nothing  car tpye of car
> *


What?

1972 Chevrolet Truck, C10 with a 5x5 lug pattern


----------



## lethaljoe

where are my rims? its been well over a month now.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Aug 5 2010, 03:18 AM~18234141
> *where are my rims? its been well over a month now.
> *


there done


----------



## sicksyde13

I have a 1985 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme and I just purchased 4 new Hankook tires for it (195/75R14). Can I put wire wheels with this size tire, if so what size wheel?


----------



## lethaljoe

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 5 2010, 08:37 AM~18235108
> *there done
> *


as in there sent? or there just sitting there done? i need them man.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sicksyde13_@Aug 5 2010, 01:06 PM~18237124
> *I have a 1985 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme and I just purchased 4 new Hankook tires for it (195/75R14). Can I put wire wheels with this size tire, if so what size wheel?
> *


kind of big tires, yes you can put tires with wires


----------



## sicksyde13

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 5 2010, 09:08 PM~18241955
> *kind of big tires, yes you can put tires with wires
> *


What size?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sicksyde13_@Aug 6 2010, 01:42 AM~18242912
> *What size?
> *


175/75/ 14


----------



## TUKINSTANG

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Aug 5 2010, 07:40 PM~18239388
> *as in there sent? or there just sitting there done? i need them man.
> *


well? have they been shipped?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by TUKINSTANG_@Aug 6 2010, 06:44 PM~18248424
> *well? have they been shipped?
> *


did to get you koffs and please understands


----------



## lethaljoe

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 6 2010, 09:28 PM~18249315
> *did to get you koffs  and please understands
> *


i dont understand what that means. "did to get you koffs" ??? what does that even mean? can you please call me or pm me. i just need you to understand that i have been waiting almost 2 months since i sent you the money and you told me 3-4 weeks. i need to roll and i cant do it without these wheels


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Aug 7 2010, 06:15 AM~18250971
> *i dont understand what that means. "did to get you koffs" ??? what does that even mean? can you please call me or pm me. i just need you to understand that i have been waiting almost 2 months since i sent you the money and you told me 3-4 weeks. i need to roll and i cant do it without these wheels
> *


come on your wheels are done please send me your phone number


----------



## lethaljoe

whats up homie?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

price on 2 14x7s and 2 14x6s black spokes and black rim with all hardware and hammer shipped to 28546???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 11 2010, 02:34 PM~18286057
> *price on 2 14x7s and 2 14x6s black spokes and black rim with all hardware and hammer shipped to 28546???
> *


gone tomarrowe


----------



## lethaljoe

so did you send em yet?


----------



## lethaljoe

:angry:


----------



## lethaljoe

why am i not getting any response from this thread or PMs? all i want is a simple answer. I payed your cost a month and a half ago. you told me last monday they are gonna be shipped out now have they or not? they have been done for 2 and a half weeks can you please send them. 

I deploy to afghanistan in less than 7 weeks all I wanna do before i go is cruise my shit. you told me 3-4 weeks well its been past that. now i wouldnt be complaining if you would have just answered my PMs


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Aug 16 2010, 03:10 PM~18324506
> *why am i not getting any response from this thread or PMs? all i want is a simple answer. I payed your cost  a month and a half ago. you told me last monday they are gonna be shipped out now have they or not? they have been done for 2 and a half weeks can you please send them.
> 
> I deploy to afghanistan in less than 7 weeks all I wanna do before i go is cruise my shit. you told me 3-4 weeks well its been past that. now i wouldnt be complaining if you would have just answered my PMs
> *


call me some people due get away from lil


----------



## Centillac

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Sep 29 2005, 10:27 AM~3909452
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO SEE MY WORK ,,,,SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE POST UP  THANKS
> *



hey homie whats the color on the third rims?? are they anodized color??
:biggrin:


----------



## blackcherrycutty83

how much for these except with candy wild cherry with all hardware shipped to 79029


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by blackcherrycutty83_@Aug 19 2010, 06:16 AM~18350841
> *how much for these except with candy wild cherry with all hardware shipped to 79029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


675


----------



## blackcherrycutty83

does that include adapter for a 83 cut and what size 13's or 14's


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by blackcherrycutty83_@Aug 19 2010, 10:04 AM~18352367
> *does that include adapter for a 83 cut and what size 13's or 14's
> *


yes that does..13/7


----------



## slimpimp

> [/q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much 4 these ship to 99205


----------



## slimpimp

how much for these ones with black and tan spokes and chrome nipples and where the chrome is by the tan on the lip black on both side of the tan ship to 99205


----------



## ski187ttle

what do you have ready to ship?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Aug 24 2010, 09:02 PM~18398605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these ones with black and tan spokes and chrome nipples and where the chrome is by the tan on the lip black on both side of the tan  ship to 99205
> *


call me 909 6099813


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Aug 25 2010, 06:08 PM~18406243
> *what do you have ready to ship?
> *


call me 909-6099813


----------



## toker1

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Sep 29 2005, 11:27 AM~3909452
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO SEE MY WORK ,,,,SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE POST UP  THANKS
> *


How much for a set of knock offs justl like the ones on the upper right rim but gold with dark purple chip in it let me know thanx home!


----------



## chromeandpaint

>


how much for some 13x7 like them? shipped to 33563
[/quote]
CAN YOU PM ME A PRICE ON 14''LIKE THIS BUT YELLOW THANKS


----------



## dropped81

how much for a set of these 13x7s instaed of the white i want it gold and gold 3 wing knockoffs? how much shipped?


----------



## slowhoe2001

do you have any pics of any that you have done with antifreeze green?


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

not sure if it was on ur thread or not, but i seen the crystal knock off and im wondering where i can get them and how much, anyone?? thanks


----------



## sic713

price on 1 13 x 7
candy purple hub and dish everything else chrome


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 26 2010, 01:09 AM~18409447
> *call me 909-6099813
> *


hey keith,
check pms or email.
ill try and give you a call later. thanks


----------



## tyrellt

> _Originally posted by Droop$_@Nov 6 2005, 11:52 AM~4148866
> *these are fuckin sexy i almost wana do my whole car white n gold now  :thumbsup:
> *


How much would these be shipped to Alabama???


----------



## southside groovin

need a price for a set of 13x7 rev. i want the WHOLE dish and hub powdercoated the same color as the vinyl top in the pic 

spokes, nips and k/os need to be chrome, and i want the recessed hex k/os, and i dont need the wrench, shipped to 73108


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

[/quote]











HOW MUTCH FOR SOME LIKE THE WHITE ONES BUT I WANT THE SPOKES LIKE THE RED ONES WITH GOLD NIPLES GOLD HUB AND WINGS AND THE MIDDLE OF THE DISH GOLD IN A TANGERINE KANDY ORANGE FINISH LIKE THE RED ONES IN A 96 SPOKE AND A 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE TO TX 76105 PM FOR FAVOR


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

>











HOW MUTCH FOR SOME LIKE THE WHITE ONES BUT I WANT THE SPOKES LIKE THE RED ONES WITH GOLD NIPLES GOLD HUB AND WINGS AND THE MIDDLE OF THE DISH GOLD IN A TANGERINE KANDY ORANGE FINISH LIKE THE RED ONES IN A 96 SPOKE AND A 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE TO TX 76105 PM FOR FAVOR
[/quote]
:dunno:


----------



## fleetwood1

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@May 5 2008, 04:42 AM~10577170
> *how much for this  in chinas to shipped to 67801
> *


----------



## fleetwood1

hey bro kan you help me out trying to put a pic of sum rims here but dnt know how to put pic on here yet kan u tell me how thank you like ur work homie


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

yo can i get a quote on a set of 13x7 rev. all chrome, with all the accessories...3 prong dayton style ko...and also set of triple golds same size w/ everything? thanks homie


----------



## CMEDROP

id probably hold back, till keith comes on, says whats up


----------



## Alex U Faka

how much 2 send 2 sincity??


----------



## $ 68 $

How much for 6 14x7 baby blue dish and spokes with these 










shipped to 98230-4038


----------



## willz64impala

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 23 2006, 02:58 AM~6622906
> *HEY HOMIE ARE THIS RIMS BLACK CHERRY
> *


 how much for the gold nock offs without the the center logo


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## scuddy420

lookin for a set of thirteensshipped to 46221...do thry come with tires?


----------



## scuddy420

> _Originally posted by scuddy420_@Oct 25 2010, 06:39 PM~18906494
> *lookin for a set of thirteens shipped to 46221...do they come with tires?
> *


----------



## fleetwood88

how much for this ?


----------



## danny chawps




----------



## CHEVY45467SS

how much for center golds two set 14.7 and 13.7 to texas 76103


----------



## Beto's tray rag

pm sent


----------



## CMEDROP

did anyone get any replies?


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Nov 18 2010, 02:55 AM~19099489
> *did anyone get any replies?
> *


Nope, took my money and ran


----------



## micwhreck

HOW DO WE GET A HOLD OF YOU IM IN TEXAS?


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Nov 18 2010, 02:55 AM~19099489
> *did anyone get any replies?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LBdaMercenary

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 4 2010, 09:36 AM~19235695
> *:angry:
> *


Naw I havent.... damn im alwayz missing the plug on shit.


----------



## 619lowrider

nice rims


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms

i need a price on those wheels.


anybody should i buy the rim from this guy or not.

please help


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Dec 16 2010, 07:11 PM~19346483
> *i need a price on those wheels.
> anybody should i buy the rim from this guy or not.
> 
> please help
> *


This was the last time hes been on.
Last Active	Dec 10, 2010 - 01:56 PM


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Dec 16 2010, 06:11 PM~19346483
> *i need a price on those wheels.
> anybody should i buy the rim from this guy or not.
> 
> please help
> *


fuck him, no


----------



## Jinal2010

All wheel and tires pic nice and features very amazing................ :yes:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## CMEDROP

again.
no. stay away for right now


----------



## SupremeDream

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 8 2005, 06:21 PM~3967404
> *:0
> *


Hey Keith how much for a set of these?


----------



## lowlowlow

Holy fuck, does anyone read the last 10 posts?

He's AWOL


----------



## T.R.O.A.E

HEY BRO CLEAR SOME OF YOUR PM MESSAGES BUT I NNED THOSE MONEY GREEN WIRES BUT NEED GOLD SPOKES HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 48602


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

T.R.O.A.E said:


> HEY BRO CLEAR SOME OF YOUR PM MESSAGES BUT I NNED THOSE MONEY GREEN WIRES BUT NEED GOLD SPOKES HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 48602


Hey homie this guy is long gone. Took a bunch of people $$$ and disappeared. Check out ogrimsdirect


----------



## plague

Are you sure, I need some 14x3 reverse color spokes


----------

